# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  IT компании Одессы (2011)

## QA Engineer

Старая тема закрыта в связи с устаревшими данными. Опрос открытый  :smileflag:

----------


## Stef

> ну так важно чтобы кандидат не только сам сказал, что его убедил прийти такой-то человек, но и такой-то человек изначально выслал его резюме и рассказал о нем HR. Тогда вполне очевидно, что этот человек пришел по рекомендации.


 Так это - часть выигрышной стратегии. При такой системе если я захочу пойти на интервью в ***, я не только позабочусь о том, чтобы меня кто-то из *** порекомендовал незадолго до этого, но и сам об этом человеке скажу как о рекомендателе  :smileflag: 
Я думаю, что у большинства людей которые работают в Одессе хотя бы несколько лет, есть знакомые во всех крупных  компаниях.

----------


## angelabc

Подписываюсь на темку

----------


## Alex_M

> Так это - часть выигрышной стратегии. При такой системе если я захочу пойти на интервью в ***, я не только позабочусь о том, чтобы меня кто-то из *** порекомендовал незадолго до этого, но и сам об этом человеке скажу как о рекомендателе 
> Я думаю, что у большинства людей которые работают в Одессе хотя бы несколько лет, есть знакомые во всех крупных  компаниях.


  Сережа, мне кажется главный вопрос тут не в том сэкономит ли HR денег или нет, а в том заполучит ли компания нужного человека или нет. При существующей системе, когда 99%, что порекомендовав человека и убедив его попробовать свои силы в нашей компании ты не получишь бонуса - теряется смысл в системе бонусов. Да, компания сэкономит на бонусах, но и не получит нужного человека в свои ряды. Нужно просто решить для себя, что важнее - не дать бонус лишний раз или заполучить нужного человека.

----------


## shipr

ну схема примерно следующая: находится на рабочем сайте объявление от конторы N, потом ищется знакомый в конторе N, пересылается ему своя актуальная резюма, этот товарищ передаёт это резюме хрюшке, потом проходится собеседование, отрабатывается положенные пару месяцев, получается бонус, который делится пополам и благополучно пропивается...
или я чего не так понял.

----------


## Alex_M

> ну схема примерно следующая: находится на рабочем сайте объявление от конторы N, потом ищется знакомый в конторе N, пересылается ему своя актуальная резюма, этот товарищ передаёт это резюме хрюшке, потом проходится собеседование, отрабатывается положенные пару месяцев, получается бонус, который делится пополам и благополучно пропивается...
> или я чего не так понял.


  Поднялся вопрос про то, что в основном схема работает до пункта "получается бонус". Вместо этого пункта следует пункт "получается ответ, что человек, поступивший в контору по представлению товарища уже давно был в базе данных HR" и поэтому делить нечего и пропивать нечего. Проблема схемы с базой данных HR в том, что независимо от того была ли инициатива пойти в эту контору или не была со стороны кандидата - смысла товарищу в конторе N заморачиваться насчет резюме и т.п. нет. В случае если кандидат обладает хорошими знаниями и опытом он вполне может выбрать уже не контору N, а контору M. Контора N останется с деньгами(невыданный бонус), но без человека на нужную позицию, а контора M потратит деньги, но получит нужного человека и он ей принесет прибыль в сто раз больше потраченного бонуса.

----------


## dark_star

Посмотрел результаты опроса, больше всего голосовавших работают в компании "Другая"...

----------


## _SV_

> Посмотрел результаты опроса, больше всего голосовавших работают в компании "Другая"...


 ну это естественно, ведь в Одессе много контор не программистких у которых в штате есть программисты (например банки)
а в списке только офшорные конторы.

----------


## ---O---

> Посмотрел результаты опроса, больше всего голосовавших работают в компании "Другая"...


 А теперь, обогнав компанию "Другая", на первое место вышла "Provectus - IT". 
Продолжаем следить за развитием событий.

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> ну это естественно, ведь в Одессе много контор не программистких у которых в штате есть программисты (например банки)
> а в списке только офшорные конторы.


 Вот-вот. Было бы чётче разделять специалистов работающих в компаниях, основной деятельностью которых является IT-услуги и компании, которые потребляют IT услуги от внутреннего своего отдела.
Я думаю, что в этом списке IT-компаний должны быть компании интернет провайдеры, а также пункты "другие интернет провайдеры" и "штатный админ не IT-компании".

И не стоит забывать, что у нас частенько путают и под программистами имеют ввиду человека, который работает с программами, а не разрабатывает/тестирует их.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Вот-вот. Было бы чётче разделять специалистов работающих в компаниях, основной деятельностью которых является IT-услуги и компании, которые потребляют IT услуги от внутреннего своего отдела.
> Я думаю, что в этом списке IT-компаний должны быть компании интернет провайдеры, а также пункты "другие интернет провайдеры" и "штатный админ не IT-компании".
> 
> И не стоит забывать, что у нас частенько *путают* и под программистами имеют ввиду человека, который работает с программами, а не разрабатывает/тестирует их.


 Вот том - то и дело, что не путают. Глупость, конечно, всех под одну гребенку, но в этом и заключается парадокс.

Согласно кадастра специальностей Украины любой сотрудник отдела информационных технологий или АСУ (неважно как называется отдел) - должность называется инженер - программист такой -то категории.

Давно ставили этот вопрос об внесении изменений (по другому назвать таких специалистов), но пока ничего не меняется, видно не придумали.

----------


## dark_star

> Вот том - то и дело, что не путают. Глупость, конечно, всех под одну гребенку, но в этом и заключается парадокс.
> 
> Согласно кадастра специальностей Украины любой сотрудник отдела информационных технологий или АСУ (неважно как называется отдел) - должность называется инженер - программист такой -то категории.
> 
> Давно ставили этот вопрос об внесении изменений (по другому назвать таких специалистов), но пока ничего не меняется, видно не придумали.


 Да да, я с вами полностью согласен. Ранее по тексту я имел ввиду, что в списке присутствуют еще не все IT-компании, основная деятельность которых именно производство софта (не важно куда), а не его потребление.

P.S. Включать провайдеров в список компаний считаю не имеет вообще смысла

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Согласно кадастра специальностей Украины любой сотрудник отдела информационных технологий или АСУ (неважно как называется отдел) - должность называется инженер - программист такой -то категории.


 Я как инженер-программист какой-то там категории, скептически смотрю на наши древние кадастры  :smileflag: 
Тестировщики - инженеры по качеству.
IT бизнес аналитика называют маркетологом - это вообще номер!

Вопрос в том какие компании - это IT-компании.
Как по мне, это те у кого основная деятельность связана с разработкой и эксплуатацией программных продуктов. 
Ремонт компьютеров - айтишники, а салоны ноутбуков - уже нет.
Всеми любимые SEO-инженеры редко создают софт (спамо-генераторы кто-то же пишет  :smileflag:  ), но я их отношу к IT-шникам.




> P.S. Включать провайдеров в список компаний считаю не имеет вообще смысла


 Инженеры админы и техподдержка провайдеров тоже ведь айтишники  :smileflag:

----------


## oxigen_

Соглашусь с dark_star.
IT компания - это та, основная деятельность которой - производство IT продукта.
А вовсе не та, в которой работают айтишники (админы есть почти везде)
Провайдер не производит продукт. Он производит услугу.
Впрочем можно добавить их в опрос одним пунктом - интернет провайдеры.

----------


## QA Engineer

> Впрочем можно добавить их в опрос одним пунктом - интернет провайдеры.


  Сделано  :smileflag:

----------


## Chevyk

> Соглашусь с dark_star.
> IT компания - это та, основная деятельность которой - производство IT продукта.
> А вовсе не та, в которой работают айтишники (админы есть почти везде)
> Провайдер не производит продукт. Он производит услугу.
> Впрочем можно добавить их в опрос одним пунктом - интернет провайдеры.


 раздел как называется?

----------


## iFuzzy

Подскажите как сейчас обстоят дела в Exigen-е? Кто что слышал или знает? Раньше они были сильно на виду, но после известных событий, "ушли на дно". И что сейчас там происходит хотелось бы узнать.

----------


## cONST

> Подскажите как сейчас обстоят дела в Exigen-е? Кто что слышал или знает? Раньше они были сильно на виду, но после известных событий, "ушли на дно". И что сейчас там происходит хотелось бы узнать.


 не знаю, но меня вчера их хр-ша в линкедине зафрендила.
обычно, в течение пары дней они начинают стучаться и предлагать )

----------


## Andreas

> Подскажите как сейчас обстоят дела в Exigen-е? Кто что слышал или знает? Раньше они были сильно на виду, но после известных событий, "ушли на дно". И что сейчас там происходит хотелось бы узнать.


 после каких-таких известных событий? )
все ок, по крайней мере для всех тех кто сейчас тут работает, ждем новых проектов для новых людей

----------


## iFuzzy

> после каких-таких известных событий? )


 После событий примерно годичной давности, когда стоял вопрос о закрытии одесского офиса,
да и не только одесского, насколько я помню. Офис спасли в последний моммент, подбросив новый проект.

----------


## Andreas

> После событий примерно годичной давности, когда стоял вопрос о закрытии одесского офиса,
> да и не только одесского, насколько я помню. Офис спасли в последний моммент, подбросив новый проект.


 ИМХО надуманно, никто и никогда пока закрывать его не собирался, а то что основной проект на котором сидело много людей закрылся - это да

----------


## Alex_M

> ИМХО надуманно, никто и никогда пока закрывать его не собирался, а то что основной проект на котором сидело много людей закрылся - это да


  а куда людей дели с этого проекта?

----------


## Andreas

> а куда людей дели с этого проекта?


 сами ушли, т.к. к сожалению на тот момент не было ни одного проекта на который их можно было посадить, а держать такой огромный бенч ни одна компания не смогла бы (учитывая то, что и в друих офисах компании на нем сидели люди)
да впрочем и сейчас нет пока ничего, но со сменой руководства надеемся что рано или поздно появятся, а тогда и люди будут, т.к. в нашем городе кол-во людей в офисе IT-конторы зависит не от самой фирмы и небольшой разницы в условиях работы, а от качества и заинтересованности в самом проекте ну и ЗП естественно

хотя Эксиджену не так легко конкурировать в последнем пункте из-за полностью официальных выплат, с другой стороны никто не парится по поводу проблем с новым Налоговым кодексом

----------


## shipr

> ИМХО надуманно, никто и никогда пока закрывать его не собирался, а то что основной проект на котором сидело много людей закрылся - это да


 Ну да ладно... не платить зп 2 месяца - это нормально? Украинское начальство отбрехивалось в стиле - что-то не устраивает - валите, вас никто не держит. В одесский офис большие товарищи периодически наведывались. Стабильно раз в месяц кто-то был. Приедет пародчка клоунов, типа проблем с зп нет, к концу недели расчитаемся. Потом получается, что не к концу недели, а к концу месяца, и не зп, а только аванс.

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Ну да ладно... не платить зп 2 месяца - это нормально? Украинское начальство отбрехивалось в стиле - что-то не устраивает - валите, вас никто не держит. В одесский офис большие товарищи периодически наведывались. Стабильно раз в месяц кто-то был. Приедет пародчка клоунов, типа проблем с зп нет, к концу недели расчитаемся. Потом получается, что не к концу недели, а к концу месяца, и не зп, а только аванс.


 Ну до двух месяцев не доходило. И проблемы с задержкой ЗП были по объктивным причинам. И эта проблема была устранена. 
Так что одесский Exigen востанавливается, и тот факт, что Exigen/StarSoftLabs существует уже почти 20 лет (при том что пять лет переживают только около 4% компаний) и ещё есть много сотрудников в центральном офисе, которые проработали больше 10-12 лет, говорит о многом  :smileflag: . Для любой компании хороший показатель, что в трудные периоды работники не разбегаются моментально, а остаются несмотря на свою востребованность рынком и компания возвращается к своей стабильной работе. За почти 20 лет думаю взлётов и падений бывало очень много.

----------


## Ciklum

*Shipr*, а вы инсайдер *exigen*? Если да, буду благодарна, если маякнете в личку кто вы, потому как "простите, я не узнаю вас в гриме" (с) Якин (хотя вы вряд ли это сделаете). Просто хочется вам лично, а не вашему нику, задать вопрос когда и кто из укр. руководства заявил то, о чем вы пишете.
Если не инсайдер -  то зачем вы вообще говорите то, о чем не знаете лично?  :smileflag: 

P.S.: К *exigen* сейчас не имею отношения, но всегда удивлял такой подход людей на форуме.  :smileflag:

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> Если не инсайдер -  то зачем вы вообще говорите то, о чем не знаете лично? ...


  ну вообще то фразу вида "если что не нравится - то валите... вас тут никто не держит..." можно построить по разному... но смысл от этого не меняется...

----------


## shipr

> И проблемы с задержкой ЗП были по объктивным причинам. И эта проблема была устранена.


 Вот вы мне скажите, устранилась бы эта проблема с з.п. если половина одесского офиса бы не разбежалась.




> Если не инсайдер


 бывший инсайдер




> ну вообще то фразу вида "если что не нравится - то валите... вас тут никто не держит..." можно построить по разному... но смысл от этого не меняется...


 доступ к корпоративной почте заблокирован, так что, извините, но процитировать не могу.

----------


## _solo_

> ну вообще то фразу вида "если что не нравится - то валите... вас тут никто не держит..." можно построить по разному... но смысл от этого не меняется...


 ну.... в общем то меняется  :smileflag:  
Ну если денег нету, то не держать же людей на цепи?  :smileflag:  Можно очень корректно с людьми разойтись(с теми, кто не совместим с финансовыми задержками) ну и продолжить работать с этими людьми , когда финансовые неурядицы улягутся.
а "валите" это немного из другой оперы, после этого обычно вместе уже не работают  :smileflag:

----------


## _solo_

> доступ к корпоративной почте заблокирован, так что, извините, но процитировать не могу.


 интересно было бы цитату  :smileflag:  ведь не было там такого.

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Вот вы мне скажите, устранилась бы эта проблема с з.п. если половина одесского офиса бы не разбежалась.


 Суть не в этом, это всё из оперы если да кабы ...
Я уходил одним из первых, и тогда уже начали предпринимать конкретные действия, чтобы вернуть офис в нормальное русло.

Тут два фактора:
1. Человек всё таки немного инерцеонная система, а когда недовольство накапливается, то перекрыть его можно очень конкретными улучшениями  :smileflag:  что с точки зрения бизнеса невыгдно ни одной компании.
2. Хочется строить более менее долгосрочные планы, а апроксимированная на будущее обстановка в офисе не сулила радости, и когда обстановка начинает улучшаться в лучшую сторону, то продолжать следовать плану построенному по сценарию с худшими условиями более мудрое решение.

--------------------
Итого что бы не разводить всякие бурления, стоит сначало делать оценки о текущем положении компаний, а только потом о прошлых и о том какие действия и события происходили, и как поступали конкретные менеджеры.

----------


## Alek83

> Ну да ладно... не платить зп 2 месяца - это нормально? Украинское начальство отбрехивалось в стиле - что-то не устраивает - валите, вас никто не держит. В одесский офис большие товарищи периодически наведывались. Стабильно раз в месяц кто-то был. Приедет пародчка клоунов, типа проблем с зп нет, к концу недели расчитаемся. Потом получается, что не к концу недели, а к концу месяца, и не зп, а только аванс.


 Очень похоже на "Последний день Миратеха"  :smileflag: 
Тоже приезжали большие братья из столицы, и рассказывали про то, как удачно родная контора обошла кризис, и все хорошо...
.. и сразу после одного из этих визитов нам сообщили радостную новость..  хорошо, что хоть деньги выбили свои.... правда, пошуметь пришлось

Так что лично я этому комментарию верю, очень может быть

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Очень похоже на "Последний день Миратеха" ...


  а что... он уже умер в Одессе?

----------


## Alek83

> а что... он уже умер в Одессе?


 в позапрошлом году дело было  :smileflag: 

если мне память не изменяет

----------


## Andreas

> Очень похоже на "Последний день Миратеха" 
> Тоже приезжали большие братья из столицы, и рассказывали про то, как удачно родная контора обошла кризис, и все хорошо...
> .. и сразу после одного из этих визитов нам сообщили радостную новость..  хорошо, что хоть деньги выбили свои.... правда, пошуметь пришлось
> 
> Так что лично я этому комментарию верю, очень может быть


 и чему вы лично верите? тем кто на текущий момент реально работает в компании и очень неплохо себя чувствует, учитывая что никаких проблем на текущий момент нет вообще (отсутствие новых проектов надеюсь временное)
либо человеку со стороны, который руководствуется лишь слухами либо бывшему сотруднику, который просто не подняли зарплату и теперь он обижен на весь мир?

З.Ы. максимум задержка была в дней 20-25 по ЗП, это да, а люди привыкли за последние 5 лет получать все вовремя вплоть до дня, вот и пошли слухи, ну а потом испорченный телефон
и второе - большие люди, котоыре приезжали ни слова не говорили о том, как хорошо мы обошли кризис и как все хорошо сейчас т.п., скорее наоборот рассказали всю ситуацию как есть, и просили подождать пока проблемы решатся

----------


## FlyingEagle

ну задержка зарплаты почти в месяц - это уже показатель ненормальности. Особенно, если менеджмент не дает четкой информации о причинах задержки и какие пути они предпринимают, чтобы эту проблему решить.

----------


## Andreas

> ну задержка зарплаты почти в месяц - это уже показатель ненормальности. Особенно, если менеджмент не дает четкой информации о причинах задержки и какие пути они предпринимают, чтобы эту проблему решить.


 менеджмент как раз все разъяснил чуть позже, и дал четкий ответ что должно произойти чтобы проблема решилась
может хватить мусолить тему? или вас не устраивает что тем 17 людям что сейчас тут работают вполне комфортно?

----------


## FlyingEagle

да Боже меня упаси, если вам комфортно =) 
просто сложилось ощущение, что задержка в 20 дней - это пустяк, ничего страшного. Нам тоже задерживали зп на месяц, так что знаю что это такое... даже на 3 дня задержка уже вызывает роптание в коллективе

p.s. это и выше сказанное не имело отношения к конкретной фирме.

----------


## Andreas

> да Боже меня упаси, если вам комфортно =) 
> просто сложилось ощущение, что задержка в 20 дней - это пустяк, ничего страшного. Нам тоже задерживали зп на месяц, так что знаю что это такое... даже на 3 дня задержка уже вызывает роптание в коллективе
> 
> p.s. это и выше сказанное не имело отношения к конкретной фирме.


 ну почему же пустяк, было немного не комфортно
а если задержка в 3 дня вызывает роптание, значит такое доверие к компании сложилось в коллективе, особенно когда зарплата не официальная

----------


## EugeneX9

> менеджмент как раз все разъяснил чуть позже, и дал четкий ответ что должно произойти чтобы проблема решилась
> может хватить мусолить тему? или вас не устраивает что тем 17 людям что сейчас тут работают вполне комфортно?


 Кстати, а было за 50 человек?

----------


## Ciklum

> бывший инсайдер


 Надеюсь, что на нынешнем месте работы (вы же, наверное, работаете где-то, раз уже бывший инсайдер *exigen*) - у вас все хорошо.  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Кстати, а было за 50 человек?


 за 50 никогда не было, может в планах
и вам уже ответили выше - смысл держать людей если некуда посадить?
в конце-концов в Одессе нормально опять прийти в компанию из которой раньше ушел, уверяю вас так сделают многие если появится что-то интересное

----------


## FlyingEagle

> ну почему же пустяк, было немного не комфортно
> а если задержка в 3 дня вызывает роптание, значит такое доверие к компании сложилось в коллективе, особенно когда зарплата не официальная


 ну почему же? а как же планирование семейного бюджета? Просто если компания обещает до 10 числа выдать ЗП, то пусть будут добры выплачивать в срок, а не как прийдется.

----------


## _solo_

> ну почему же? а как же планирование семейного бюджета? Просто если компания обещает до 10 числа выдать ЗП, то пусть будут добры выплачивать в срок, а не как прийдется.


 а если на счете нету денег ? то что делать ? закрывать фирму чтобы больше не позориться задержками ?  :smileflag: 
типа извините, мы всех сокращаем и закрываем офис потому что у нас сейчас нету денег на зарплату а будут только через неделю? или 2 или 3 ?

----------


## FlyingEagle

> а если на счете нету денег ? то что делать ? закрывать фирму чтобы больше не позориться задержками ? 
> типа извините, мы всех сокращаем и закрываем офис потому что у нас сейчас нету денег на зарплату а будут только через неделю? или 2 или 3 ?


 как рядовому сотруднику, мне все равно где и чего нет. Я справляюсь со своими обязанностями в срок, поэтому я ожидаю от компании своевременную компенсацию за свою работу. И меня не интересуют истории, что не заплатил заказчик, что кто-то кого-то кинул и т.д. и т.п. 
Ведь по большому счету, где и как достать деньги - проблема менеджмента. Один раз все войдут в положение, но если это повторяется - это уже повод задуматься

----------


## Alex_M

> а если на счете нету денег ? то что делать ? закрывать фирму чтобы больше не позориться задержками ? 
> типа извините, мы всех сокращаем и закрываем офис потому что у нас сейчас нету денег на зарплату а будут только через неделю? или 2 или 3 ?


  мне так кажется, что серьезная компания имеет какой-то запас прочности. Если у нее регулярно на счету нет денег - то это повод задуматься. Рассматривать ситуацию со стороны компании, конечно, хорошо - но давайте посмотрим со стороны работника. У работника жена и двое детей, и кредит за квартиру. А денег нет. Ему что детям говорить: "извините дети, кушать мы не будем так как мою зарплату задерживают" и банку тоже так скажет. Правда, выглядит нереалистично? Разумный человек заметит, что человек с детьми и кредитом должен иметь запас на черный день, чтобы в случае проблем и детей накормить и кредит платить некоторое время. А вот крупная международная компания не должна? Чтобы не терять лицо перед своими сотрудниками и партнерами?
Так что на вопрос "закрывать фирму чтобы больше не позориться задержками ?" уж сами решайте, что ответить. Как минимум ответ: "быть готовым к тому, что потенциальные сотрудники и партнеры будут в будущем крайне подозрительно относиться к фирме".

----------


## Andreas

> как рядовому сотруднику, мне все равно где и чего нет. Я справляюсь со своими обязанностями в срок, поэтому я ожидаю от компании своевременную компенсацию за свою работу. И меня не интересуют истории, что не заплатил заказчик, что кто-то кого-то кинул и т.д. и т.п. 
> Ведь по большому счету, где и как достать деньги - проблема менеджмента. Один раз все войдут в положение, но если это повторяется - это уже повод задуматься


 если у клиентов IT-компании есть огромные долги перед ней, равные миллионам баксов, то ни одна IT-компания в нашей стране не сможет легко с этим бороться
я не собираюсь и не буду вам тут размусоливать реальные причины почему в течении 3-4 месяцев были небольшие задержки

но случись такое к примеру с Лохикой, где HP к примеру задолжал бы за работу пару миллионов, я думаю вообще вопрос бы не стоял скольких человек из Одесского фоиса нафиг убрать и перевести весь QA в Китай
все наши компании очень строго зависимы от иностранных вливаний и кстати в отличии от Эксиджена, где в сентябре все нормализировалось благодаря вмешательству одного из владельцев, покрывшего дефицит собственными деньгами

если вам это непонятно и вы таким вот образом создаете негатив вокруг фирмы, где сами не работаете, то это ваши личные проблемы

----------


## _solo_

> мне так кажется, что серьезная компания имеет какой-то запас прочности. Если у нее регулярно на счету нет денег - то это повод задуматься. Рассматривать ситуацию со стороны компании, конечно, хорошо - но давайте посмотрим со стороны работника. У работника жена и двое детей, и кредит за квартиру. А денег нет. Ему что детям говорить: "извините дети, кушать мы не будем так как мою зарплату задерживают" и банку тоже так скажет. Правда, выглядит не реалистично? Разумный человек заметит, что человек с детьми и кредитом должен иметь запас на черный день, чтобы в случае проблем и детей накормить и кредит платить некоторое время. А вот крупная международная компания не должна? Чтобы не терять лицо перед своими сотрудниками и партнерами?
> Так что на вопрос "закрывать фирму чтобы больше не позориться задержками ?" уж сами решайте, что ответить. Как минимум ответ: "быть готовым к тому, что потенциальные сотрудники и партнеры будут в будущем крайне подозрительно относиться к фирме".


 Ну случился факт. Фирма фактически нарушила условия трудового договора. Сотрудник в праве расторгнуть договор и уйти работать в другую компанию без каких либо обид со стороны компании. 
Ну а у фирмы при привлечении новых сотрудников будет конечно такое себе темненькое пятно на репутации что допустили задержки выплат заработной платы.
Так ведь ? или надо митинговать мы хотим работать только тут, никуда уходить не хотим и не будем, а вы как хотите так и платите? Это же все-таки рынок и если текущие условия не подходят человек в праве уйти  другой место. У фирмы занимающей разработкой ПО самое ценное что есть это сотрудник, и теряя сотрудников им и так сие аукнется. 
Я понимаю можно долго говорить если деньги не выплатили вообще, тогда да, гады. Но ведь таких фактов не было, все деньги заработанные в итоге выплачивались. 
Лично я не рвался никуда уходить именно по причине что да, задержки есть, но деньги за сделанную работу будут выплачены а любом случае, даже если финансовое состояние ухудшиться настолько что офис решат закрыть(если уж принимать какие-то решения то всегда надо рассматривать и пессимистический сценарий.).А вот вы уверены что в вашей фирме если она вдруг закроется вам все выплатят? Ну а Exigen даже близко не подошел к закрытию, а наоборот зарплата выплачивается вовремя, и работа есть и условия для работы есть. Люди уходили в основном те кому ихнии личные причины не позволяли получить оплату за свой труд с задержками, а не по причине что или деньги не выплатят, или деньги надо выбивать. И все их абсолютно адекватно понимали и мне лично кажется что многие уходили с сожалением что приходится уходить.

----------


## FlyingEagle

> если вам это непонятно и вы таким вот образом создаете негатив вокруг фирмы, где сами не работаете, то это ваши личные проблемы


 я уже писала, что мои сообщения безотносительны к какой-либо компании. Если вы что-то недочитали, это ваши проблемы. 
Про задержки зарплаты я писала по собственному опыту, который не связан с вашей фирмой. Так что давайте на этом закончим

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> ...
> если вам это непонятно и вы таким вот образом создаете негатив вокруг фирмы, где сами не работаете, то это ваши личные проблемы


 


> ... 
> Люди уходили в основном те кому ихнии личные причины не позволяли получить оплату за свой труд с задержками, а не по причине что или деньги не выплатят, или деньги надо выбивать. И все их абсолютно адекватно понимали и мне лично кажется что многие уходили с сожалением что приходится уходить.


 Вот сейчас Exigen отстаивают в этой ветке несколько инсайдеров и несколько экс-инсайдеров (на данный момент по сути даже уже конкуренты  :smileflag:  )
Будь у другой компании трудности подобного уровня, то как быстро разбежались бы их сотрудники??
Я подозреваю, что гараздо быстрее  :smileflag:

----------


## Provectus

Оффтоп в канун Нового года: 

С Новым годом поздравляем!
Счастья всей душей желаем!
Чтоб прожить Вам этот год
Без печали и забот.

Чтоб с успехом Вам трудиться,
А на праздник веселиться,
И удачи Вам в делах,
И улыбок на устах.

Чтоб любовь цвела, как роза,
И не вяла от мороза,
И детишек – полон дом,
Будьте счастливы во всем!

Provectus IT

----------


## Дохтор

> Оффтоп в канун Нового года: 
> 
> С Новым годом поздравляем!
> Счастья всей душей желаем!
> Чтоб прожить Вам этот год
> Без печали и забот.
> 
> Чтоб с успехом Вам трудиться,
> А на праздник веселиться,
> ...


 Чем только айтишников не заманивают. Уже и стихи читают!

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Чем только айтишников не заманивают. Уже и стихи читают!


 От руководителя одного айтишно-научного коллектива как-то слышал фразу: "Нам бы документацию, и мы мужчин рожать научим".

----------


## Provectus

> Чем только айтишников не заманивают. Уже и стихи читают!


  Это поздравление было) Для всех)

----------


## Lady-Lynx

А что насчёт компании "Smart Soft Group" ?

----------


## Zelion_D

> А что насчёт компании "Smart Soft Group" ?


 Так там вроде есть в списке SmartSoft, после Provectus-IT.

----------


## Lady-Lynx

Она есть, а вот отзывов о ней нигде найти не могу ( 
Скрыто как-то =(

----------


## Zelion_D

> Она есть, а вот отзывов о ней нигде найти не могу ( 
> Скрыто как-то =(


 А зачем Вам отзывы? Найдите сайт, отправьте резюме и идите смело на собеседование  :smileflag:  Там и сделаете свои собственные выводы о конторе. По собеседованию можно многое понять.

----------


## Zoreg

> А зачем Вам отзывы? Найдите сайт, отправьте резюме и идите смело на собеседование  Там и сделаете свои собственные выводы о конторе. По собеседованию можно многое понять.


 Не каждому и не о каждой конторе  :smileflag:

----------


## biz.kohan

Здравствуйте.
Друзья, подскажите - есть желание научиться писать программы, но знакомых в этой сфере нет. 
Судя по списку в начале этой темы - компаний в г. Одессе не мало. На сколько реально заинтересовать хотя бы одну из компаний заняться моим обучением? 
... или этот вопрос из области фантастики?

----------


## Zoreg

> Здравствуйте.
> Друзья, подскажите - есть желание научиться писать программы, но знакомых в этой сфере нет. 
> Судя по списку в начале этой темы - компаний в г. Одессе не мало. На сколько реально заинтересовать хотя бы одну из компаний заняться моим обучением? 
> ... или этот вопрос из области фантастики?


 да, фантастика. В инете полно инфы практически по любым технологиям. Так что книжки в руки и вперёд  :smileflag:

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Здравствуйте.
> Друзья, подскажите - есть желание научиться писать программы, но знакомых в этой сфере нет. 
> Судя по списку в начале этой темы - компаний в г. Одессе не мало. На сколько реально заинтересовать хотя бы одну из компаний заняться моим обучением? 
> ... или этот вопрос из области фантастики?


 


> да, фантастика. В инете полно инфы практически по любым технологиям. Так что книжки в руки и вперёд


 Если вы сможете самостоятельно научиться основам, то это означает, что у вас есть само устремлённость, вы можете находить нужную информацию, умеете приобретать новые знания и навыки, а самое главное трудолюбивы, так как самообучение в области разработки ПО это много месяцев, вечера напролёт, клацанья клавиатуры и мышки  :smileflag: 
И конечно английский язык, так как большая часть материалов на английском.

Вообщем, все эти качества более важные для работодателя, чем глубокие знание очередной версии библиотечки актуальность которой уменьшится через полгода-год.

----------


## biz.kohan

Спасибо, друзья.
Других ответов я и не ожидал :smileflag: .
Одно дело когда получаешь что-либо готовым, и совсем другое - когда добиваешься сам. Единственное - иногда не хватает простого совета.

----------


## Zoreg

> Спасибо, друзья.
> Других ответов я и не ожидал.
> Одно дело когда получаешь что-либо готовым, и совсем другое - когда добиваешься сам. Единственное - иногда не хватает простого совета.


 ну когда учишь что-то конкретное и пишешь что-то "конкретно-учебное", то как правило уже это кто-то писал и у него были проблемы и ответы уже есть. Ежели нет, опять же, полно профильных форумов, где можно спросить. Не всегда они на русском языке, но то уже такое.. :smileflag:

----------


## Ciklum

Мы вот здесь ищем человека, который готов от Tech Lead или Team Lead уровня двинуться функционально дальше, в PM. Есть такие желающие?

----------


## Provectus

> Здравствуйте.
> Друзья, подскажите - есть желание научиться писать программы, но знакомых в этой сфере нет. 
> Судя по списку в начале этой темы - компаний в г. Одессе не мало. На сколько реально заинтересовать хотя бы одну из компаний заняться моим обучением? 
> ... или этот вопрос из области фантастики?


  Здравствуйте! 
Если у вас есть хотя бы неоконченное высшее техническое образование и какое-то понимание азов пограммирования, свяжитесь с нами. Мы готовы обучать инициативных людей, которые могут вписаться в нашу Компанию с возможной перспективой работы full-time.  :smileflag:  Сейчас как раз в поиске толковых стажеров, присылайте резюму)

----------


## Zoreg

> Здравствуйте! 
> Если у вас есть хотя бы неоконченное высшее техническое образование и какое-то понимание азов пограммирования, свяжитесь с нами. Мы готовы обучать инициативных людей, которые могут вписаться в нашу Компанию с возможной перспективой работы full-time.  Сейчас как раз в поиске толковых стажеров, присылайте резюму)


 Вообще образование это такое дело..сколько есть айтишников вообще без или с совсем не техническим образованием.
А шо за технологии используете и в какой области, или языки хотя бы? Мож предложу кому-то, раз такое дело  :smileflag:

----------


## Provectus

> Вообще образование это такое дело..сколько есть айтишников вообще без или с совсем не техническим образованием.
> А шо за технологии используете и в какой области, или языки хотя бы? Мож предложу кому-то, раз такое дело


 Есть, конечно. Бывает высшее и гуманитарное, потом люди заканчивают "Шаг", к примеру, и очень даже неплохо работают. 
Все индивидуально. 
Сейчас нам нужны ученики - стажеры на i-phone development и android. 
В дальнейшем , если все будет ок, возможна работа на на full-time.

----------


## v1dEN

> Сейчас нам нужны ученики - стажеры на i-phone development и android. 
> В дальнейшем , если все будет ок, возможна работа на на full-time.


 какие требования?

----------


## Provectus

> какие требования?


 Не требования, а , скорее, пожелания смотрите здесь или пишите в ЛС

----------


## Bra!n

Добрый вечер всем. Просветите, пожалуйста насчет Intersog`а. Как дела обстоят в кампании, кто что может интересного рассказать, и стоит ли туда идти?

----------


## Provectus

Ищем человека  iOS developer уровня опытного senior,  готового расти в *mobile tech lead*. Контакты в личку)
требования здесь

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Добрый вечер всем. Просветите, пожалуйста насчет Intersog`а. Как дела обстоят в кампании, кто что может интересного рассказать, и стоит ли туда идти?


  Нормальная компания, как для Одессы. Маленькая, правда. Руководство  - нормальные грамотные ребята. Людей правда иногда отбирают не качественно, поэтому сталкиваться придется с разным народом. По поводу выплаты з/п - ничего не могу сказать, может, кто-то ниже отпишется. 
Условия - обычные.. как почти  ивезде. 
Рост - ну, поработаете, пойдете дальше, в другие компании) Тем, что вы там работали, сможете гордиться только здесь, в Одессе, и то не все ее знают, т.к. компания достаточно "местячковая" и не распиаренная.
Резко отрицательных отзывов не встречается, так же как и возвышенных) посмотрите tto на developers.org. там отзывы тоже собираются и погуглите

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Спасибо, друзья.
> Других ответов я и не ожидал.
> Одно дело когда получаешь что-либо готовым, и совсем другое - когда добиваешься сам. Единственное - иногда не хватает простого совета.


 конкуренция, однако)

----------


## Bra!n

> Нормальная компания, как для Одессы. Маленькая, правда. Руководство  - нормальные грамотные ребята. Людей правда иногда отбирают не качественно, поэтому сталкиваться придется с разным народом. По поводу выплаты з/п - ничего не могу сказать, может, кто-то ниже отпишется. 
> Условия - обычные.. как почти  ивезде. 
> Рост - ну, поработаете, пойдете дальше, в другие компании) Тем, что вы там работали, сможете гордиться только здесь, в Одессе, и то не все ее знают, т.к. компания достаточно "местячковая" и не распиаренная.
> Резко отрицательных отзывов не встречается, так же как и возвышенных) посмотрите tto на developers.org. там отзывы тоже собираются и погуглите


 В том-то и дело, что на ДОУ нет ничего, ни одного отзыва. Когда-то компанию довольно бурно обсуждали здесь, тем более, что на форуме есть инсайдеры (бывшие инсайдеры), кто мог бы что-нибудь отписать\подсказать. Как насчет роста, обучения?

----------


## Алекс26

> Добрый вечер всем. Просветите, пожалуйста насчет Intersog`а. Как дела обстоят в кампании, кто что может интересного рассказать, и стоит ли туда идти?


 Для начала сойдет. Не более
Понимайте что будучи сениором в Интерсоге можно сойти за джуниора в другой, более серьезной компании

----------


## Allann

Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какие компании лучше идти java джуниором? В плане развития своей квалификации прежде всего. Названия компаний?

----------


## Алекс26

В ту которую возьмут  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag: 
Что, сейчас такой спроси на джуниоров без опыта работы что прям выбор есть?

----------


## Fallout

> Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какие компании лучше идти java джуниором? В плане развития своей квалификации прежде всего. Названия компаний?


 Больше еще не от компании зависит, а от конкретного проекта и его руководства.

----------


## Allann

> В ту которую возьмут   
> Что, сейчас такой спроси на джуниоров без опыта работы что прям выбор есть?


 выбор есть всегда  :smileflag: 
интересно мнение прошедших этот путь.. начинать лучше с маленькой конторки или перспективнее сразу в крупную пробовать?

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Для начала сойдет. Не более
> Понимайте что будучи сениором в Интерсоге можно сойти за джуниора в другой, более серьезной компании


 +1! Примерно это я  и хотела сказать, но постаралась мягко)

----------


## Fallout

> выбор есть всегда 
> интересно мнение прошедших этот путь.. начинать лучше с маленькой конторки или перспективнее сразу в крупную пробовать?


 ИМХО в общем в крупную лучше, так как там побольше проектов, сами проекты другого уровня, больше возможностей быстрого роста и т п
Но есть отдельные случаи когда и мелкая контора получше будет чем крупная.

----------


## bizpilot

Проэкт, а не компания, больше определяют ваше будущее. В больших компаниях просто меньше риск быть выброшенным на улицу, так как можно "перезимовать" на бенче какое-то время с последующим переходом на другой проэкт. В маленьких с этим сложнее, так как нет таких запасов по финансам. Если это стартап к примеру, то намного быстрее выростешь технически, и потом это может окупиться с лихвой. Но стабильности там нет и никогда не будет, такова специфика.

----------


## Allann

спасибо за ответы. мой вопрос разумеется не предполагал однозначного ответа, хотелось только прикинуть статистику чтобы возможно не сделать каких-то ошибок. ведь часто более правильный выбор на более ранних этапах позволяет обойти многие проблемы в будущем ))

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Проэкт, а не компания, больше определяют ваше будущее. В больших компаниях просто меньше риск быть выброшенным на улицу, так как можно "перезимовать" на бенче какое-то время с последующим переходом на другой проэкт. В маленьких с этим сложнее, так как нет таких запасов по финансам. Если это стартап к примеру, то намного быстрее выростешь технически, и потом это может окупиться с лихвой. Но стабильности там нет и никогда не будет, такова специфика.


  Эххх... в нашей стране о стабильности говорить вообще - плохая манера)  О каких бы то ни было проектах или компаниях... даже самых на первый взгляд стабильных.

----------


## Alek83

> спасибо за ответы. мой вопрос разумеется не предполагал однозначного ответа, хотелось только прикинуть статистику чтобы возможно не сделать каких-то ошибок. ведь часто более правильный выбор на более ранних этапах позволяет обойти многие проблемы в будущем ))


 Я бы со старта не стал идти в контору, где на самом деле хотел бы сделать карьеру, ну, или хотя бы задержаться на пару лет  :smileflag: 
Шишек лучше нахватать где нибудь на стороне...

----------


## M.J.

Кто имел дело с Envisionext, расскажите пожалуйста о компании, какое отношение к сотрудникам, как обстоят финансовые дела?

----------


## China-china

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто знает, есть ли сейчас набор в Логику тестеров в тренинг центр? 
или они эту практику свернули уже?
есть ли в Одессе компании, у которых на подобии Логики есть тренинг центры? или просто те, кто готовы взять стажера? 

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alex_M

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто знает, есть ли сейчас набор в Логику тестеров в тренинг центр? 
> или они эту практику свернули уже?
> есть ли в Одессе компании, у которых на подобии Логики есть тренинг центры? или просто те, кто готовы взять стажера? 
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


  набор есть. Шлите резюме на [email protected]

----------


## Zoreg

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто знает, есть ли сейчас набор в Логику тестеров в тренинг центр? 
> или они эту практику свернули уже?
> есть ли в Одессе компании, у которых на подобии Логики есть тренинг центры? или просто те, кто готовы взять стажера? 
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


 Если есть нормальные знания  околоайтишных наук, то ничего не мешает прочитать элементарные книжки по тестированию - например, отправить своё резюму на джуниор тестера во всевозможные конторы. Очень большая вероятность того, что многие как минимум позовут на собеседование, ну а дальше от тебя зависит. А то, скажу тебе по секрету, есть организации, готовые взять человека без какого-либо опыта, только что бы соображал и хоть как-то знал английский. Хотя логика, как первое место работы тестером, конечно предпочтительнее

----------


## ArtyomT

> ИМХО в общем в крупную лучше, так как там побольше проектов, сами проекты другого уровня, больше возможностей быстрого роста и т п
> Но есть отдельные случаи когда и мелкая контора получше будет чем крупная.


 Главное - чтобы был хорошо налажен рабочий процесс. Ну и чтобы проект был интересен.

----------


## Fallout

> Главное - чтобы был хорошо налажен рабочий процесс. Ну и чтобы проект был интересен.


 Если в понятие *налаженный процесс* включать какой то существующий коллективный опыт и знания, тогда - да.
Я видел случаи когда и проект как бы интересный и вроде как процесс пытались наладить хорошо, но недостаток опыта и знаний у всех, а не только у непосредственных разработчиков, сводил проект на нет.

Новичку в такое - не самый лучший вариант.

----------


## Di.Mon

> Кто имел дело с Envisionext, расскажите пожалуйста о компании, какое отношение к сотрудникам, как обстоят финансовые дела?


 Хороший дружный коллектив, уютный офис с настольным футболом, теннисом, нет фашизма в отношении времени прихода\ухода на работу, интересные большие проекты. 

Зарплата выплачивается всегда в один и тот же день без задержек.

И даже душ есть для тех кто на велосипеде в офис приезжает  :smileflag:

----------


## GrandPrince

Здраствуйте, кто может подсказать, можно ли попасть в экономический отдел или отдел управления ИТ компаний без опыта работы и какое образование там нужно (экономическое или все равно больше техническое)?
Насколько я понимаю, инженером в компании можно начать с Джуниора и дальше все от тебя зависит. А с чего начать в ИТ компании может экономист?
И может ли инженер потом перейти в экономический отдел?

----------


## xpoft

> И может ли инженер потом перейти в экономический отдел?


  нет

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> ИМХО в общем в крупную лучше, так как там побольше проектов, сами проекты другого уровня, больше возможностей быстрого роста и т п
> Но есть отдельные случаи когда и мелкая контора получше будет чем крупная.


 Есть такие :smileflag:

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> Главное - чтобы был хорошо налажен рабочий процесс. Ну и чтобы проект был интересен.


 +1  :smileflag:

----------


## ExecuteNonQuery

Татьяна, абсолютно безотносительно к Вашему посту и обсуждаемой теме...

Но тема может заинтересовать каждого.

Мороз по коже:   :smileflag: 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=905370

----------


## Andreas

> Татьяна, абсолютно безотносительно к Вашему посту и обсуждаемой теме...
> 
> Но тема может заинтересовать каждого.
> 
> Мороз по коже:
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=905370


 я честно говоря не совсем понимаю при чем тут ваша тема и к чему она....
в Одессе неприменимо в принципе ни по одному из пунктов
конкуренция за сотрудника и дефицит работников создали сейчас такую ситуацию, что если человек умеет и хочет работать и отдает результат, то никто его запугивать не будет - развернется и уйдет в другую фирму

особенно мне понравился бредовый пункт
2.Сотрудник неугоден руководству. Как спровоцировать прецедент для увольнения если работник справляется и даже сверхурочно работает? Правильно. Подточить морально. Опять подтасовки и запугивание.

если справляется, сверхуровно работает и неугоден руководству, то выглядит как минимум странно, разве что сам работник ведет себя ассоциально, но тогда его так или иначе подведут под неугодность либо прямо скажут

короче непонятно мне к чему это, но если у вас мороз по коже, то мне смешно читать!

----------


## ExecuteNonQuery

А Вы почитайте дальше... Особенно про частное предприятие.
Мне кажется на 80% ваших потенциальных вопросов я уже ответил...

----------


## ExecuteNonQuery

> конкуренция за сотрудника и дефицит работников создали сейчас такую ситуацию, что если человек умеет и хочет работать и отдает результат, то никто его запугивать не будет - развернется и уйдет в другую фирму


 А хозяйва то кто? И судьи тоже...

Но в целом, Вы правы!
Гораздо разумнее оставить этот вопрос на усмотрение  ГНУ и/или прокуратуры.

----------


## Andreas

я ничего не понял из ваших пояснений
и при чем тут прокуратура и где были такие прецеденты...

чепуху какую-то несете, неподтвержденную никакими фактами
разве что это вас лично коснулось, но тогда могу предположить что вы не такой уж и ответственный работник, если вас не коснулось а вы от бабушки в подъезде услышали, то дальше просьа не продолжать эту тему

----------


## Алекс26

да, "порожняк" какойто 100%

----------


## Evgenipost

Здравствуйте.
Я смотрю что основная масса IT-контор в Одессе находится в пром. зоне в районе 2-ой заставы... А как народ туда-оттуда добирается? Я когда-то работал в этой зоне и знаю что с общественным транспортом там очень туго, в центр города уехать - целое дело... Такие фирмы как Comodo и Luxoft практикуют использование служебного транспорта? (например автобусом фирмы до узловой точки, а там уже каждый сам...)?

----------


## _SV_

у люксофта ходит их транспорт к вокзалу

----------


## cONST

> Здравствуйте.
> Я смотрю что основная масса IT-контор в Одессе находится в пром. зоне в районе 2-ой заставы... А как народ туда-оттуда добирается? Я когда-то работал в этой зоне и знаю что с общественным транспортом там очень туго, в центр города уехать - целое дело... Такие фирмы как Comodo и Luxoft практикуют использование служебного транспорта? (например автобусом фирмы до узловой точки, а там уже каждый сам...)?


 В большинстве контор зарплата позволяет рано или поздно наскребсти на собственный автомобиль/велосипед  :smileflag:  Автобусом на работу никто никого нигде не возит - это также связано с тем, что во многих конторах люди не сидят "от звонка и до звонка" а иногда приходят "после звонка" и уходят "намного позже звонка".
Все конторы (я насчитал 6) из "промзоны в районе 2-ой заставы" (мы уже шутим, что этот район становится если не местной силиконовой долиной, то силиконовым болотом уж точно) находятся в пределах 10 минут пешком от ул. Балковской, где кое-что, да ходит. По Дальницкой иногда ходят даже трамваи. В общем и целом не для кого это ещё не было большой проблемой, хотя, конечно, вид из окон не настолько радует глаз, как в центре, возле моря, или общежития пединститута  :smileflag:

----------


## Just curiosity

а кто-нибудь что-нибудь может сказать про Provectus IT?
Хорошее, плохое, - что есть и как есть.

----------


## a1ro

> а кто-нибудь что-нибудь может сказать про Provectus IT?
> Хорошее, плохое, - что есть и как есть.


 коллектив отличный, платят вовремя всегда, условия соответствуют заявленным (ну там страховка, спортзал, стоянка, корпоративные мероприятия, офис возле моря и т.п.)
Говорю, как сотрудник, поэтому можете считать мое мнение предвзятым.

----------


## mist

> а кто-нибудь что-нибудь может сказать про Provectus IT?
> Хорошее, плохое, - что есть и как есть.


  Только хорошее  :smileflag: 



> коллектив отличный, платят вовремя всегда, условия соответствуют заявленным (ну там страховка, спортзал, стоянка, корпоративные мероприятия, офис возле моря и т.п.)
> Говорю, как сотрудник, поэтому можете считать мое мнение предвзятым.


  ППКС

----------


## Evgenipost

Спасибо за ответы!
Я так понимаю, что С++ девелоперов ищут только Comodo и Luxoft из крупных фирм в Одессе. Подскажите берут ли они студентов на практику или стажировку?

----------


## cONST

> Спасибо за ответы!
> Я так понимаю, что С++ девелоперов ищут только Comodo и Luxoft из крупных фирм в Одессе. Подскажите берут ли они студентов на практику или стажировку?


 Почему только они ? Много кто их ищет. Вон лохика сегодня в линкедине написала про сишника. Ну и все конторы, которые под маки-айфоны пишут - им тоже сишники нужны.

Про студентов, практику и стажировку - читай внимательно тему (и её предшественника) - тут много раз уже поднимался этот вопрос. Из нового разве что неткрекер, открывший УЦ при политехе где студентов учат яве.

----------


## Evgenipost

Подскажите пожалуйста как быть... Я студент ШАГа, учусь утром, через пару месяцев заканчивается курс С++ и начинаются другие предметы. Бросать на этом обучение не хочется, дальше ведь С#, Java, PHP и др. Но и сидеть решать учебные программы не так интересно, да и хочется поработать уже на С++ в комманде с профессионалами, увидеть настоящие проекты, но кто возьмет на пол дня без опытного... Представляете себе резюме такое, мол знаю (и то спорный момент) С++, могу работать пол дня, опыта нет... Боюсь просто что резюме бросят читать на второй строчке... А ведь уже не 16 лет, чтоб сидеть дома 2 года за учебниками и не работать... В резюме "забыть" указать что студент - доверия не будет, указать - читать даже не станут... Диллема. Что делать?

----------


## Zoreg

> Подскажите пожалуйста как быть... Я студент ШАГа, учусь утром, через пару месяцев заканчивается курс С++ и начинаются другие предметы. Бросать на этом обучение не хочется, дальше ведь С#, Java, PHP и др. Но и сидеть решать учебные программы не так интересно, да и хочется поработать уже на С++ в комманде с профессионалами, увидеть настоящие проекты, но кто возьмет на пол дня без опытного... Представляете себе резюме такое, мол знаю (и то спорный момент) С++, могу работать пол дня, опыта нет... Боюсь просто что резюме бросят читать на второй строчке... А ведь уже не 16 лет, чтоб сидеть дома 2 года за учебниками и не работать... В резюме "забыть" указать что студент - доверия не будет, указать - читать даже не станут... Диллема. Что делать?


 Что мешает попробовать отправить резюму, мало ли  :smileflag:

----------


## Provectus

Сейчас Provectus-IT запустил курсы по iPhone разработке. Набирали ребят. 
Сейчас есть вакансии Junior Java Developers, с головой и пониманием программирования..., без опыта в JAVA. Но нужен английский хороший. 

Так что нос вверх и рассылайте резюме, звоните, приходите и вас заметят  :smileflag:

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...Но и сидеть решать учебные программы не так интересно, да и хочется ...


  я тебе открою страшную тайну...
бывает что и решать рабочие задачи еще не интересней чем твои учебные...
но в том и заключается профессионализм чтобы решать любые задачи... независимо от того нравятся они или нет...
простые и нудные задачи всегда отдают новичкам...
это проза жизни...
да... и те знания что ты получишь по окончании курса весьма и весьма базовые...

----------


## ExecuteNonQuery

Вечер наступает, спать ложаться люди.
На ночь чистить зубы НИКАГДА не будем!


А если серьезно - всегда уважал нейтив спикеров, что по IT конторам шастают. Уважуха!

----------


## Andreas

> Вечер наступает, спать ложаться люди.
> На ночь чистить зубы НИКАГДА не будем!
> 
> 
> А если серьезно - всегда уважал нейтив спикеров, что по IT конторам шастают. Уважуха!


 это вообще к чему было написано?

----------


## ExecuteNonQuery

Немного фантазии и реализма... и все становится на свои места.
Несмотря на то, что некоторые носители языка практически не знают русского - это не мешает им выслушать человека гораздо внимательнее, чем это могли бы делать отдельные HR и TL практиковавших экзорцизм.

Вот и получается... И как программист состоялся уже (хотя и в сфере другой) и как QA трудолюбивый. И как порядочный человек (отдельным двуногим этого не понять) 
Английский мой стал понятнее... А экзорцистам все неймется. 
Даже под окнами кричат

----------


## 5had0w

> это вообще к чему было написано?


 Это у кого-то закончились лекарства.

----------


## Andreas

> Это у кого-то закончились лекарства.


 судя по тому что он писал ранее, и сейчас - то видимо ты прав )))

----------


## Ciklum

Не то, чтобы хвастаемся, но просто прикольная новость  :smileflag: 

_"В рамках официального визита Его Королевского Высочества Кронпринца Дании Фредерика в Украину и Украино-Датского бизнес-форума, Кронпринц посетит самую крупную датскую ИТ-аутсорсинговую компанию в Украине в её головном офисе в Киеве."_
Это про нас  :smileflag:  *тут подробней*

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Не то, чтобы хвастаемся, но просто прикольная новость ...


  прикольно было бы если бы он в Одессе вас посетил....

----------


## Ciklum

Да ладно вам, в Киевском офисе - тоже прикольно  :smileflag:

----------


## KolobocK

pass my wishes to His Royal Highness ;-)

----------


## Kassida

> pass my wishes to His Royal Highness ;-)


  челОм побиться не забываем)))

----------


## QA Engineer

> Да ладно вам, в Киевском офисе - тоже прикольно


 А у а вас типо в Одессе офис есть? Никогда по Вас не слыхал...

----------


## Andreas

> А у а вас типо в Одессе офис есть? Никогда по Вас не слыхал...


 видно очень плохо смотришь за рынком, уже месяцев 9 по-моему как открыли офис...

----------


## Ciklum

> А у а вас типо в Одессе офис есть? Никогда по Вас не слыхал...


 Приходите в гости  :smileflag:  Познакомимся, я вам расскажу о компании, посмотрите на офис, людей, угостим отменным кофе.  :smileflag:

----------


## QA Engineer

Не получится к сожалению, ибо я уехал из Украины месяц как  :smileflag:

----------


## Ciklum

> Не получится к сожалению, ибо я уехал из Украины месяц как


 Удачно закрепиться в новых землях!

----------


## Pantofobos

вы всех кофе угощаете?) я очень люблю кофе  :smileflag:  тем более отменный)

----------


## Ciklum

> вы всех кофе угощаете?) я очень люблю кофе  тем более отменный)


 Почему-то мне вспомнилась промоакция одной из ИТ-компаний, когда ребята приходили к офисам других ИТ-компаний и как раз всех угощали кофе  :smileflag: 

На самом деле всех, кто приходит к нам в гости (или на собеседование, или на встречу юзеров какой-то технологии по обмену опытом, или договориться о сотрудничестве в рамках каких-то мероприятий) мы действительно угощаем кофе, чаем. Если человек хочет, конечно, силой не вливаем  :smileflag:

----------


## Pantofobos

можно это считать приглашением?)

----------


## Ciklum

> можно это считать приглашением?)


 Стучите в личку - договоримся о дате/времени  :smileflag: 
В моем профиле есть контактная информация.

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

Если интересно - приходите, будем рады встрече в пятницу в ШАГе.
Надеемся, все поместятся :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Если интересно - приходите, будем рады встрече в пятницу в ШАГе.
> 
> Извините, а в пятницу в ШАГе  ч т о?


 ну наверное компания организует свою презентацию, что-то типа мини ярмарки вакансий одной локальной компании

----------


## VengerJ

Я уже нашла http://www.developers.org.ua/calendar/625/

----------


## Phoenixxe

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37219323/ns/business-careers/
интересная статья о CV

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> ну наверное компания организует свою презентацию, что-то типа мини ярмарки вакансий одной локальной компании


 В  прошедшую пятницу в ШАГе прошел первый Mobile Talk Odessa и сразу стал самоым крупным мероприятием по мобайл-тематике в Одессе.  :smileflag:  Количиство учасников - около 70 человек.
 Программа мероприятия: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=933801
Презентации докладчиков скоро выложим на SlideShare.
 :smileflag:

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> Я уже нашла http://www.developers.org.ua/calendar/625/


 Да, так и есть :smileflag:

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> ну наверное компания организует свою презентацию, что-то типа мини ярмарки вакансий одной локальной компании


 Не совсем так. О вакансиях мы не говорили)
Наша цель была - поделится тем, что уже наработали и послушать мнения коллег :smileflag: 
Следущая ступенька - создание Mobile User Group :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

кто что знает об этой компании БЭСТ СОФТ СЕРВИС ?)

----------


## kresteleff

> Следущая ступенька - создание Mobile User Group


 Для успешной юзер группы не достаточно желание одной компании или даже нескольких. Необходимо чтобы этим занимались девелоперы, которые варятся в этой среде. причем по личному желанию. К сожалению, лично я  этого не увидел.
Надо, чтобы нашлись люди, которые возьмут на себя эту задачу, чтобы одесская юзер группа состоялась.

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> Для успешной юзер группы не достаточно желание одной компании или даже нескольких. Необходимо чтобы этим занимались девелоперы, которые варятся в этой среде. причем по личному желанию. К сожалению, лично я  этого не увидел.
> Надо, чтобы нашлись люди, которые возьмут на себя эту задачу, чтобы одесская юзер группа состоялась.


 Я думаю, надо попробовать  :smileflag:  Что мы и планируем в сентябре :smileflag:

----------


## kresteleff

> Я думаю, надо попробовать  Что мы и планируем в сентябре


  А чего аж в сентябре?

----------


## ~To®[email protected]~

Ребята, кто что расскажет о компании Wildix? Что хорошего/плохого? Кто что слышал?  :smileflag:

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

Лето получается насыщенным - сентябрь не так далек на самом деле :smileflag:

----------


## Provectus

Приглашаем ИТ компании  принять участие в турнире по настольному теннису г. Одессы - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=965920

----------


## Дохтор

> Приглашаем ИТ компании  принять участие в турнире по настольному теннису г. Одессы - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=965920


 Отличная идея! Если соберемся, обязательно заявимся :smileflag:

----------


## Kassida

> Приглашаем ИТ компании  принять участие в турнире по настольному теннису г. Одессы - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=965920


 мысль замечательная! а по пивной турнир вы не проводите? был бы 100% аншлаг

----------


## Provectus

> мысль замечательная! а по пивной турнир вы не проводите? был бы 100% аншлаг


 Возьму на заметку) Победителю - талон в 00 вне очереди и памятная кружка с надписью "нас не перепьешь")

----------


## Alex_M

> Возьму на заметку) Победителю - талон в 00 вне очереди и памятная кружка с надписью "нас не перепьешь")


  или майка с надписью "Лучше пузо от пива, чем горб от работы"

----------


## Аратор

лучше уж бесплатная путевка в 00  )))))

----------


## Kassida

так ведь важен же сам процесс.. душевный такой, с пониманием))

----------


## mutabor

Ребята, скиньте кто-нить пожалуйста в личку пример резюме, как его привыкли видеть в наших компаниях, спасибо.

----------


## Zoreg

> Ребята, скиньте кто-нить пожалуйста в личку пример резюме, как его привыкли видеть в наших компаниях, спасибо.


 В интернете тьма примеров рерюмов, и человек, предпологающий получить мало-мальски айти должность должен быть в состоянии это гагуглить  :smileflag:

----------


## Кез

Добрый день.
Может кому есть что то сказать про "Укртелегрупп" ?

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Добрый день.
> Может кому есть что то сказать про "Укртелегрупп" ?


 А кто это?

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Ребята, скиньте кто-нить пожалуйста в личку пример резюме, как его привыкли видеть в наших компаниях, спасибо.


 На английском только пишите)  ИТ  - сиви на русском не солидняк) 
ИМХО

----------


## mutabor

> На английском только пишите)  ИТ  - сиви на русском не солидняк) 
> ИМХО


 Интересны причины этого явления. Наши HR забыли русский? Или резюме напрямую отсылается клиентам? Тогда смысл в этом есть.

----------


## AndrSonic

> Интересны причины этого явления. Наши HR забыли русский? Или резюме напрямую отсылается клиентам? Тогда смысл в этом есть.


 Основная причина - англоязычный клиент, только он не резюме читать будет, а в ходе работы общаться с Вами непосредственно.

----------


## mutabor

> Основная причина - англоязычный клиент, только он не резюме читать будет, а в ходе работы общаться с Вами непосредственно.


 И каким образом резюме на английском позволяет судить о моем знании языка? Я бы не заморачивался над этим. Ясный пень, что многие из тех, кто присылает резюме на английском, по факту его не знают, и общаться с клиентом не смогут. Польза от такого фильтра такая же, как от графы "английский язык" в русском резюме. Хотя, требование присылать резюме на английском может отпугнуть тех, кто его не знает, или знает плохо, они просто пытаться даже не будут, с этой точки зрения это полезно. Ну да ладно, это наверное оффтоп здесь.

----------


## Andreas

> И каким образом резюме на английском позволяет судить о моем знании языка? Я бы не заморачивался над этим. Ясный пень, что многие из тех, кто присылает резюме на английском, по факту его не знают, и общаться с клиентом не смогут. Польза от такого фильтра такая же, как от графы "английский язык" в русском резюме. Хотя, требование присылать резюме на английском может отпугнуть тех, кто его не знает, или знает плохо, они просто пытаться даже не будут, с этой точки зрения это полезно. Ну да ладно, это наверное оффтоп здесь.


 так уж сложилось, в чем возмущение мне непонятно...
95% украинского рынка IT-технологий работает на заграничных клиентов, документация английская, основная помощь, которую можно найти тоже на английском

----------


## Kassida

> Или резюме напрямую отсылается клиентам? Тогда смысл в этом есть.


 если компания загранишная - то, как правило, так оно и есть.

----------


## Andreas

> если компания загранишная - то, как правило, так оно и есть.


 не мутите воду, никакие заграничные клиенты не будут смотреть ваши резюме, им больше делать нечего
если заменить слово "клиент" словосочетанием "Project Manager", вот тогда да

----------


## Ciklum

> И каким образом резюме на английском позволяет судить о моем знании языка? Я бы не заморачивался над этим. Ясный пень, что многие из тех, кто присылает резюме на английском, по факту его не знают, и общаться с клиентом не смогут. Польза от такого фильтра такая же, как от графы "английский язык" в русском резюме. Хотя, требование присылать резюме на английском может отпугнуть тех, кто его не знает, или знает плохо, они просто пытаться даже не будут, с этой точки зрения это полезно. Ну да ладно, это наверное оффтоп здесь.


 На самом деле язык резюме не является фильтром. Я постараюсь сейчас объяснить с точки зрения работодателя почему в ИТ (имеются в виду те компании, которые работают с заграницей) принято резюме на англ.  :smileflag: 

Когда вы шлете резюме сразу на английском, вы ускоряете процесс движения по вакансии, потому что кто-то из компаний пересылает резюме напрямую клиентам, кто-то просто подгоняет его под свою внутрикомпанейскую форму, и если вы прислали его на русском, но знаете при этом англ, вас либо рекрутер попросит прислать еще и английскую версию (и вам все равно придется делать англ версию), либо рекрутер сам сядет переводить ваше резюме. Учитывая факт, что рекрутеры - не технари, возможно что-то будет переведено не так (зачем такое счастье?  :smileflag: ) + это займет время.
Таким образом, высылая свое резюме на англ в компанию с иностранными клиентами, вы:знаете, что все, что написано в резюме - верно, потому как писали его сами
ускоряете процесс, потмоу что англ резюме может быть запущено в работу уже в тот же день, а не в тот день, когда руки дойдут его перевести
показываете компании и её клиентам свою, скажем так, "зрелость" и серьезность намерений, т.е. что вы понимаете, что в работе придется использовать английский и предусмотрительно подошли к вопросу составления резюме. А это очень ценится, потому что важно, когда человек не только технически грамотен и подкован, но и думает о том, как будет лучше.

----------


## Zoreg

> знаете, что все, что написано в резюме - верно, потому как писали его сами

----------


## Alex_M

> И каким образом резюме на английском позволяет судить о моем знании языка? Я бы не заморачивался над этим. Ясный пень, что многие из тех, кто присылает резюме на английском, по факту его не знают, и общаться с клиентом не смогут. Польза от такого фильтра такая же, как от графы "английский язык" в русском резюме. Хотя, требование присылать резюме на английском может отпугнуть тех, кто его не знает, или знает плохо, они просто пытаться даже не будут, с этой точки зрения это полезно. Ну да ладно, это наверное оффтоп здесь.


  Из моего опыта -, однажды, читаю резюме от одного человека и понимаю, что он, судя по всему, переводил свое резюме с русского на английский с помощью автоматического переводчика. Может быть, все бы и ничего, но с русским языком у него, видимо, тоже не все в порядке, поэтому "Опыт работы" было написано, я так полагаю, как "Опыт рОботы", ну и автоматический переводчик перевел это дело как "Experience of Robots". Человек настолько не знал английский, что это "роботы" в его резюме его не смутили и он ничего не исправляя, послал его нам. Уже лет пять прошло, а я до сих пор это резюме вспоминаю  :smileflag:

----------


## AndrSonic

> я до сих пор это резюме вспоминаю


 Человек руководствовался рекомендациями по написанию резюме, подошел творчески, вот только творчество выбрал в комедийном жанре  :smileflag: 

Но результат....  оно не потерялось в однообразии шаблонных резюме и хорошо закрепилось в памяти работодателя

----------


## mutabor

> На самом деле язык резюме не является фильтром. Я постараюсь сейчас объяснить с точки зрения работодателя почему в ИТ (имеются в виду те компании, которые работают с заграницей) принято резюме на англ. 
> 
> Когда вы шлете резюме сразу на английском, вы ускоряете процесс движения по вакансии, потому что кто-то из компаний пересылает резюме напрямую клиентам, кто-то просто подгоняет его под свою внутрикомпанейскую форму, и если вы прислали его на русском, но знаете при этом англ, вас либо рекрутер попросит прислать еще и английскую версию (и вам все равно придется делать англ версию), либо рекрутер сам сядет переводить ваше резюме. Учитывая факт, что рекрутеры - не технари, возможно что-то будет переведено не так (зачем такое счастье? ) + это займет время.
> Таким образом, высылая свое резюме на англ в компанию с иностранными клиентами, вы:знаете, что все, что написано в резюме - верно, потому как писали его сами
> ускоряете процесс, потмоу что англ резюме может быть запущено в работу уже в тот же день, а не в тот день, когда руки дойдут его перевести
> показываете компании и её клиентам свою, скажем так, "зрелость" и серьезность намерений, т.е. что вы понимаете, что в работе придется использовать английский и предусмотрительно подошли к вопросу составления резюме. А это очень ценится, потому что важно, когда человек не только технически грамотен и подкован, но и думает о том, как будет лучше.


 Спасибо за ответ. Как технарь (ну или как веб-дизайнер в этом случае), хочу заметить, что у интернет пользователя подчеркнутый текст вызывает "рефлекс ссылки", и когда хочется что-либо выделить в тексте, лучше использовать жирное начертание. Не подумайте что я умничаю, просто вижу, что вы подходите к написанию поста творчески, подсказываю просто как можно улучшить  :smileflag:  Ну и мало ли, вдруг я у вас когда нибудь буду работать в компании, лишний раз "наладить контакт" с работодателем никогда не помешает

----------


## Дохтор

> Спасибо за ответ. Как технарь (ну или как веб-дизайнер в этом случае), хочу заметить, что у интернет пользователя подчеркнутый текст вызывает "рефлекс ссылки", и когда хочется что-либо выделить в тексте, лучше использовать жирное начертание. Не подумайте что я умничаю, просто вижу, что вы подходите к написанию поста творчески, подсказываю просто как можно улучшить  Ну и мало ли, вдруг я у вас когда нибудь буду работать в компании, лишний раз "наладить контакт" с работодателем никогда не помешает


 Начни с изучения английского, это неплохой путь наладить контакт с работодателем. Людей принимающих и работающих с резюме это больше парит нежели курсив, подчеркнутый текст либо жирное начертание.

----------


## Дохтор

> не мутите воду, никакие заграничные клиенты не будут смотреть ваши резюме, им больше делать нечего
> если заменить слово "клиент" словосочетанием "Project Manager", вот тогда да


 хуууух, еще как смотрят ... а потом еще и спрашивают на личном собеседовании(если повезет)

----------


## mutabor

Шо вы тут какие-то деревянные все? Один в гугл посылает. Другой английский учить.

----------


## Ciklum

> подчеркнутый текст вызывает "рефлекс ссылки", и когда хочется что-либо выделить в тексте, лучше использовать жирное начертание.


 Век живи, век учись.
Спасибо, буду применять  :smileflag:

----------


## Provectus

> Начни с изучения английского, это неплохой путь наладить контакт с работодателем. Людей принимающих и работающих с резюме это больше парит нежели курсив, подчеркнутый текст либо жирное начертание.


 эээээ, не скажите) 14 жирный шрифт вызывает светобоязнь  и отчеканивается на сетчатке глаза на полдня. 

Julia

----------


## Дохтор

> эээээ, не скажите) 14 жирный шрифт вызывает светобоязнь  и отчеканивается на сетчатке глаза на полдня. 
> 
> Ю.


 окей, если "рефлекс ссылки" у тебя не вызывает считай что здорова  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

> Ребята, скиньте кто-нить пожалуйста в личку пример резюме, как его привыкли видеть в наших компаниях, спасибо.


 Я вижу полезность этого запроса в том, что неплохо было бы определиться с терминологией в этих самых резюме, кого считать сеньором, кого джуниором и т.п. Понятно, что много факторов и однозначно ответить нельзя, но хотя бы утрясти базовые/необходимые (и честные) требования к той или иной позиции, учитывая специфику направления и нашего рынка конечно. Возможно если бы народ понимал ху из ху, то не было бы такой статистики как одно нормальное/подходящее резюме на 10 присланных.
+ надо как то бороться с разницей зарплаты для заманухи новенького спеца и повышения для уже работающего, а то ведь жуткая текучка по этой причине сейчас во многих компаниях. Законы нашего рынка и политики компаний ясны, но тем не менее такая ситуация не здоровая, имхо

----------


## mutabor

> Я вижу полезность этого запроса в том, что неплохо было бы определиться с терминологией в этих самых резюме, *кого считать сеньором, кого джуниором и т.п.* Понятно, что много факторов и однозначно ответить нельзя, но хотя бы утрясти базовые/необходимые (и честные) требования к той или иной позиции, учитывая специфику направления и нашего рынка конечно. Возможно если бы народ понимал ху из ху, то не было бы такой статистики как одно нормальное/подходящее резюме на 10 присланных.
> + надо как то бороться с разницей зарплаты для заманухи новенького спеца и повышения для уже работающего, а то ведь жуткая текучка по этой причине сейчас во многих компаниях. Законы нашего рынка и политики компаний ясны, но тем не менее такая ситуация не здоровая, имхо


 А я думал, как себя назовешь, так и будет  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> А я думал, как себя назовешь, так и будет


 ну не совсем так, потому как назвать то ты себя сможешь сеньором, а потом не ответив на примитивные вопросы, будет неудобно...
мало того, очень быстро по городу идет инфа в этой среде и не пройдя таким образом собеседование в одной конторе, в аналогичной (с тем же профилем) другой уже могут не принять даже твое резюме

----------


## Di.Mon

> А я думал, как себя назовешь, так и будет


 Чем более адекватно ты себя оценишь, тем вероятнее ты пройдешь собеседование. Ведь человек проводящий собеседование будет настраиватся на определенный уровень знаний и вопросы задавать соответствующие, и, согласись, не ответив на 100% вопросов, позитивного отношения к себе ты не добьешься. Даже если после нескольких проваленых вопросов начнет задавать вопросы попроще, то отношение к тебе уже будет соответствующее.

----------


## Alex_M

> это ещё в силе?


  Что именно? то что в Логику набирают тестеров в трейнинг центр? Да, в силе. Если есть желание и Вы отвечаете требованиям на эту позицию - шлите резюме на [email protected]

----------


## Ryogo

> Что именно? то что в Логику набирают тестеров в трейнинг центр? Да, в силе. Если есть желание и Вы отвечаете требованиям на эту позицию - шлите резюме на [email protected]


 вчера узнавал по поводу тренинг центра:



> К сожалению на данный момент у нас открыты только позиции, которые предполагают определенный комерческий опыт в IT.

----------


## Alex_M

> вчера узнавал по поводу тренинг центра:


  Да, действительно уточнил у рекруитеров - на данный момент у нас позиции только на QA Automation, для этой позиции требуется опыт.

----------


## Alex_M

Еще раз уточнил. Есть позиции и на Manual QA, опыт тестирования не нужен - учим всему в Трейнинг центре. Другое дело, что от кандидатов ожидается опыт в ИТ(системным администратором, программистом и т.п.), так как требования по знаниям технологий, в том числе и практическим достаточно высокие, поэтому сейчас есть требование: Minimum 6+ months experience in IT/QA/DEV

----------


## theska

> Что именно? то что в Логику набирают тестеров в трейнинг центр? Да, в силе. Если есть желание и Вы отвечаете требованиям на эту позицию - шлите резюме на [email protected]


 Спасибо)

----------


## DarT_SeNSe

Похоже позиции у них закончились, так как не отвечают на письмо. Жаль что большинство работодателей не уведомляют в случае отказа.

----------


## mutabor

> Похоже позиции у них закончились, так как не отвечают на письмо. Жаль что большинство работодателей не уведомляют в случае отказа.


 Ну так это и есть отказ, то что тебя не уведомляют.

----------


## Nirata

> Ну так это и есть отказ, то что тебя не уведомляют.


 Это не отказ, а неуважение к соискателю и его времени.

----------


## Анастасия_

DarT_SeNSe, Вы не могли бы пожалуйста прислать Ваши контакты в личку - перепроверим : )))))

----------


## mutabor

> Это не отказ, а неуважение к соискателю и его времени.


 Многие работодатели так не думают (я сейчас в целом, а не конкретно про наши айти компании). К ним приходит масса резюме, многие вообще неподходящие, ну ни в какие ворота, они тоже считают что соискатель тратит их время. Ну и кто прав?

----------


## kresteleff

> Многие работодатели так не думают (я сейчас в целом, а не конкретно про наши айти компании). К ним приходит масса резюме, многие вообще неподходящие, ну ни в какие ворота, они тоже считают что соискатель тратит их время. Ну и кто прав?


 А разве этим людям не платят за работу с резюме. По-моему это их прямая работа отвечать на письма. А уж написать две строчки много времени не займет.

----------


## oxigen_

> А разве этим людям не платят за работу с резюме. По-моему это их прямая работа отвечать на письма. А уж написать две строчки много времени не займет.


 А есть принципиальная разница? Не ответили или ответили каким-то стандартным шаблоном? Результат один.

----------


## Bra!n

> А есть принципиальная разница? Не ответили или ответили каким-то стандартным шаблоном? Результат один.


 Конечно. Вопрос в том, что когда высылаешь резюму в несколько компаний, все-равно вакансия в одной из них будет более приоритетна и желательна для соискателя. И вот тут и загвоздка - стоит ли ждать ответа от приоритетной вакансии, или отвечать соглашением на другие. Зачастую уважающие себя компании отвечают письмом, либо перезванивают в любом случае, даже если ответ отрицательный.

----------


## Allann

> А есть принципиальная разница? Не ответили или ответили каким-то стандартным шаблоном? Результат один.


 не стоит забывать, о человеческом факторе, ваше св могут просто потерять, не заметить в почте, забыть показать ПМу и т.п. Вот для этого и нужно сообщать ответ соискателю в любом случае!
Попробуйте написать в любую западную компанию, в 99% случаев вам дадут ответ )   Просто другой уровень культуры, до которого нам еще расти и расти (

----------


## kresteleff

> А есть принципиальная разница? Не ответили или ответили каким-то стандартным шаблоном? Результат один.


 К выше перечисленному добавлю савдеповскую реакцию на совдеповский подход в лицах.
Отсылаю я в компанию Х свое резюме. Даже не важно уровень его заполнености и мои проф умения. От компании Х ни ответа ни привет. Через какое-то время приходит ко мне человек (друг/коллега/брат/сват) и говорит я тут вакансию интересную нашел от компании Х, что ты про нее знаешь. Я конечно про нее много чего знаю. Эта же та компания Х, которая не удосужилась даже на резюме мне ответить, что уж там говорить про условия работы и прочее. И человек уходит, скорее всего искать другую вакансию, а потом и к этому человеку может, кто-то прийти с таким же вопросом, и он ответит в том же духе "Да там, вот этот вот сказал вот это" и так далле по цепочке.

Реакция есть на все, и на бездействие тоже. И для меня важен ответ, а то что называют стандартным шаблоном - это норма общения. Я не ожидаю, что мне будут петь дефирамбы, только что сочиненые по всем законам ямба и харея.

----------


## QA Engineer

> Да, действительно уточнил у рекруитеров - на данный момент у нас позиции только на QA Automation, для этой позиции требуется опыт.


 


> Еще раз уточнил. Есть позиции и на Manual QA, опыт тестирования не нужен - учим всему в Трейнинг центре. Другое дело, что от кандидатов ожидается опыт в ИТ(системным администратором, программистом и т.п.), так как требования по знаниям технологий, в том числе и практическим достаточно высокие, поэтому сейчас есть требование: Minimum 6+ months experience in IT/QA/DEV


 У Логики HR жжет =) Сами не знают кто им нужен. Когда там уже порядок наведут.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Это не отказ, а неуважение к соискателю и его времени.


  может, у них писем много?

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Конечно. Вопрос в том, что когда высылаешь резюму в несколько компаний, все-равно вакансия в одной из них будет более приоритетна и желательна для соискателя. И вот тут и загвоздка - стоит ли ждать ответа от приоритетной вакансии, или отвечать соглашением на другие. Зачастую уважающие себя компании отвечают письмом, либо перезванивают в любом случае, даже если ответ отрицательный.


 В таких случаях  звоню в компанию и спрашиваю - а есть ли мое резюму,  а не закрылась ли вакансия и т.д., но не жду с моря погоды, ведь компания , которая интеерсна, может быть одна или две. Совершить 2 звонка - не проблема. для меня лучше позвонить в ответ или написать, чем ждать и парить себе мозг: а прочли ли? а дошло ли? (а г...но ли я )))




> не стоит забывать, о человеческом факторе, ваше св могут просто потерять, не заметить в почте, забыть показать ПМу и т.п. Вот для этого и нужно сообщать ответ соискателю в любом случае!
> Попробуйте написать в любую западную компанию, в 99% случаев вам дадут ответ )   Просто другой уровень культуры, до которого нам еще расти и расти (


 ну , да, мы в подъездах еще писаем, а вы хотите , чтобы на письма всем отвечали) где уж нам....

----------


## DarT_SeNSe

Мое письмо в спам попало, но благодаря тому что HR читают форум его благополучно нашли))

----------


## Tigra

Просто справедливости ради)) Не стоит все, что не нравится приписывать к "совдепии" и верить в западный рай и культур-мультур
Не утруждаться ответами на CV - это подход как раз западный.. хотя - теперь уже интернациональный. И, в принципе, ответят или не ответят, если ваше резюме не подошло, не зависит ни от месторасположения конторы, ни от ее размера/статуса и т.п. По-всякому бывает везде.
Ну а кроме того, как уже сказали - письмо может действительно потеряться. Так что +1 к позвонить и спросить, если это действительно важно.

----------


## Bra!n

> В таких случаях  звоню в компанию и спрашиваю - а есть ли мое резюму,  а не закрылась ли вакансия и т.д., но не жду с моря погоды, ведь компания , которая интеерсна, может быть одна или две. Совершить 2 звонка - не проблема. для меня лучше позвонить в ответ или написать, чем ждать и парить себе мозг: а прочли ли? а дошло ли? (а г...но ли я )))


 Речь идет о важности ответа.
В моем же случае, звонил с периодичностью раз в неделю на протяжении месяца - ответа внятного "Да" или "Нет" так и не получил. Все было на уровне - "Конечно, мы вас юерем, но нужно подождать до завтра" =)
Так что, в принципе, ответ от рекурутера есть одна из его должностных обязанностей, которой пренебрегать не желательно, т.к. он является лицом компании. И я считаю, что kresteleff подметил правильно. Сугубо ИМХО.

----------


## Allann

наверное можно подвести итог, что ответ от компании конечно нужен и важен.... но!  если кандидат действительно хорош, то скорее не он будет искать, а за ним будут бегать, отлавливать и переманивать, так что не парьтесь господа, а развивайтесь )

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Ну а кроме того, как уже сказали - письмо может действительно потеряться. Так что +1 к позвонить и спросить, если это действительно важно.


 Да, +1 к личной инициативе, особенно на начальном этапе карьеры. Пока вы не опытный специалист на вас будут расходовать силы в последнюю очередь, так что действуйте первыми.
История из личного опыта. 5-ть с  лишним лет назад устраивался в Логику в треннинг центр, тогда ещё не было отдельного HR-а вообще. То ли моё резюме потерялось, то ли я его отправил по адресу с сайта во Львовский офис, в общем после моих звонков с вопросами, мне назначили дату собеседования, а когда я пришёл, то выяснилось что обо мне вообще первый раз слышат. Так что если вам действительно интересна конкретная вакансия будьте инициативны.

----------


## mutabor

Чисто со стороны, я тоже не считаю это чем-то смертельным. А вы сами всегда отвечаете на письма, особенно когда неуверены что ответить, и как лучше поступить в данном случае? Это палка о двух концах. Если HR тянет с ответом, то он, я думаю, отдает себе отчет что вы можете и не дождаться, и идет на этот риск. Значит вы не очень то и нужны. А вдруг резко понадобитесь? Вот тут как раз будет очень хорошо, что вам не дали отрицательный ответ, вдруг вы его еще ждете, а так бы в другую компанию свинтили бы  :smileflag: 
Вобщем, нужно быть гибче, и мыслить ширше, мне так ка-этся  :smileflag:

----------


## kresteleff

Было б интересно послушать от HR, а то, как я понял, высказываются только соискатели.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

Да, щасс эйчар заглянет на растерзание, ага)))))

----------


## TenЬ

хорошие HR специалисты это редкость)))

с некоторыми общаясь, можно просто уснуть от одного здрасти)

----------


## Evgenipost

Немного не в ту тему, но другой подходящей темы форума не нашел... 
Посоветуйте пожалуйста продолжающему изучать С++... Прочел Дэвис "С++ для чайников" и Шилдт "С++ Базовый курс"... Попрактиковался на учебных задачах Культина. Что дальше? Судя по требованиям к соискателям на должность С++ developer, необходимы знания MFC и API. Порекомендуйте пожалуйста литературу в этой области.

----------


## v_i_c

> Немного не в ту тему, но другой подходящей темы форума не нашел... 
> Посоветуйте пожалуйста продолжающему изучать С++... Прочел Дэвис "С++ для чайников" и Шилдт "С++ Базовый курс"... Попрактиковался на учебных задачах Культина. Что дальше? Судя по требованиям к соискателям на должность С++ developer, необходимы знания MFC и API. Порекомендуйте пожалуйста литературу в этой области.


 учите Java.

----------


## Evgenipost

Подскажите пожалуйста в каких одесских ИТ-фирмах есть учебные центры... имеется ввиду не совсем с нуля, т.е. при знании основ: классы, объекты, наследование, полиморфизм и т.д. на сайтах крупных компаний такие учебные центры в других городах находятся...

----------


## mutabor

В Люксофте есть. И да, переходите лучше на Джаву, если хотите в ай-ти компанию в Одессе, проще будет работу найти, имхо.

----------


## zub4eg

Не джавой единой...
источник

----------


## Allann

> Подскажите пожалуйста в каких одесских ИТ-фирмах есть учебные центры... имеется ввиду не совсем с нуля, т.е. при знании основ: классы, объекты, наследование, полиморфизм и т.д. на сайтах крупных компаний такие учебные центры в других городах находятся...


 невыгодная ситуация у вас с т.з. работодателя
конторам выгодно нулевых брать, т.к. есть некоторая гарантия, что после обучения они не сбегут куда-то на лучшие условия, а также выгодно брать уже состоявшихся джуниоров, т.к. их немножко подучить и готовый спец
вам же советую самостоятельно дотянуться на уверенного джуна и искать работу, в учебные центры вряд ли захочется идти - цены слишком там высоки

----------


## farfush

Подскажи, кто что знает о фирме Sigma Ukraine?

----------


## Alex_M

Как правильно отвечать HR, если Вам пришло письмо с отказом:



> Сегодня утром, просматривая почту, я обнаружил ваше письмо, уведомляющее меня о невозможности приёма меня на работу в вашу компанию. Я внимательно изучил ваш ответ и, с сожалением, должен сообщить, что в настоящее время не имею возможности принять ваш отказ. 
> 
> В течение последних месяцев мною было получено множество отказов в трудоустройстве, поэтому, как вы понимаете, у меня имеется широкий выбор, но удовлетворить их все я, к сожалению, не могу. 
> Несмотря на ваш богатый опыт и квалификацию в области отбора персонала, я вынужден констатировать, что данный отказ слабо аргументирован и противоречит моим интересам, кроме того, он никоим образом не соответствует моим планам на ближайшее будущее. 
> 
> Исходя из вышеизложенного, я считаю необходимым приступить к своим обязанностям в вашей компании начиная со следующей недели. Уверен, что под моим руководством, компания выйдет на принципиально новый этап развития и достигнет небывалых успехов в завоевании новых рынков. 
> 
> Прошу в кратчайшие сроки подготовить соответствующие документы о моём назначении и привести размер моей заработной платы в соответствие с моими ожиданиями. Вопрос о бонусах и 13-й зарплате будет решаться в рабочем порядке. 
> 
> ...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Как правильно отвечать HR, если Вам пришло письмо с отказом:


  вот поэтому они и не присылают писем с отказом...
нет ответа - нет повода его не принять...

----------


## [email protected]

Можно выделить две ветки когда вам не пришёл ответ.

1. Это когда вы шлёте своё резюме по личной инициативе и без каких либо предварительных догворёностей фейс ту фейс, скайп ту скайп, мейл ту мейл.
1.1 У вас нет опыта вообще а вы прислали резюме на вакансию snr. Developer - завалили своё собеседование ещё не начав - вы не адекватно оцениваете себя. Собственно человеческий фактор - сумашедшему нет смысла что-то обьяснять.
1.2 Почтовая програма не способна справится с наплывом писем от начинающих ИТшников и ваше письмо действительно незаметили.
1.3 У компании нет открытых позиции (сейчас это очень маловероятно).
1.4 Вас расмотрели но не ответили ввиду некомпетентности / сильной загружености.
Учитывая всё выше сказаное ответ надо воспринимать как лоторею. Тут никто ничего никому не обязан и не гарантирует.

2. Когда тебя нашёл ХР, взял у тебя резюме, прособеседовал.
Вот тут то кардинально противоположная ситуация. Тогда ответ даже отрицательный дают в 99%. Даже если вы не имеете большого опыта. Если вы общались с HR который профессионален в своей области а также заботится как о личой карме так и о карме компании в которой он работает то он даст любой ответ. Ну а если вы попали в тот 1 процент, то растраиватся не надо - это некомпетентность ХР. Вот такой вот ХР скорее всего и будет ХР которого уволят из одной компании и возьмут в другую. И так в цикле. Пока ХР не наберётся опыта.

----------


## AndrSonic

> Когда тебя нашёл ХР, взял у тебя резюме, прособеседовал.
> Вот тут то кардинально противоположная ситуация. Тогда ответ даже отрицательный дают в 99%.


 Из личного опыта - процент гораздо ниже. Если после собеседования Ваша кандидатура чем-то не устраивает, то все заканчивается словами: "Мы с Вами свяжемся".
Если только самому не написать или не позвонить.
И это были довольно крупные компании.
Только в одной компании, HR сразу сказала результат, было не очень приятно, но мне не пришлось ждать звонка/письма, за что очень благодарен.

----------


## [email protected]

> Из личного опыта - процент гораздо ниже. Если после собеседования Ваша кандидатура чем-то не устраивает, то все заканчивается словами: "Мы с Вами свяжемся".
> Если только самому не написать или не позвонить.


 Порой бывает надо и подождать. Бывает день, два, а бывает и пару недель. Если вы пошли по пункту "Когда тебя нашёл ХР, взял у тебя резюме, прособеседовал." то процент не просто выше ) а на много выше и в разумных пределах стремится к 99%. Главное набратся терпения и продолжать жить / работать / учится.

Из моего опыта и опыта моих колег могу сказать что не припомню собеседований отавшихся без ответа. Иногда приходилось ждать, но это нормально.
Возможно такое (нет ответа) возникает чаще с начинающими программистами по причине того что сейчас много людей просто ломанулись в програмисты и ХР просто не считают нужным тратить своё время на ответы новичкам.
Зацикливатся на этом не стоит в любом случае.

Вот вам страшная история про ХР ) что бы вам легче было простить их ).

"Толпы ХРов ломятся в наши линкедин и скайп. Сотнями висят они не авторизированые в этих системах. Мучительно больно для них наблюдать игноред предложения о хороших вакансиях. Конец."
))) На самом деле думаю, что они не обижаются и понимают что это не трагедия. Более того это хорошо что они сами нас ищут. Спасибо им за это.

----------


## Anastasia Kladova

> Подскажи, кто что знает о фирме Sigma Ukraine?


 Хм.... Главный офис в Харькове, "Южный" офис в Одессе. Я PR менеджер, отвечаю за имидж компании, но напишу так, как искренне думаю, слава Богу что я думаю хорошо . Иначе бы не писала. Я лично начала работу в Сигма Украина три года назад, в компании было около 100 человек, точно сейчас не вспомню. В этом месяце уже точно больше 250. Всего компании 9 лет.
Мне больше всего нравится вот что:

1. Атмосфера дружелюбная и открытая. Особенно в одесском офисе (я в Харькове работаю), и рада, что благодаря командировкам часто туда езжу. Более домашняя, как мне кажется. Нравится что чай есть всегда, вкусный ;-) и просто приятно работать. В Харькове напряженнее, интенсивнее, больше людей, больше общения и встреч, впечатлений. Это чисто субъективно. Мне нравятся оба офиса, но по-разному.
2. Нравится, что у нас работают веселые молодые (хотя есть и не очень ;-)) люди. И у меня тут друзья.
3. По работе я часто пишу новости и маркетинговые материалы. И благодаря всем, кто тут работает, мне есть о чем писать, причем интересных тем раз в 100 больше, чем я успеваю  Иногда прямо дух захватывает, вот например ребята на Хакатоне в Харькове сделали игру гольф, или например очень приятно, когда наши сотрудники выступают на конференциях. Даже мне интересно, хотя я социолог по образованию и часто понимаю процентов 10, не больше 

А еще у нас есть сайт (наверное, вы его видели): sigmaukraine.com.ua  
Там написано о нас более-менее подробно, включая технологии и проекты, клиенты некоторые (самые везучие, которым ничего не страшно, даже публичный IT outsourcing ;-), хотя реально их намного больше), и даже фотографии сотрудников есть (правда, это в основном руководители департаментов). Зарплаты не написаны , ее говорят на собеседовании только. Еще у нас есть страничка на facebook, там тоже есть немного фотографий. 

Надеюсь, мой комментарий поможет.

----------


## hix

> Подскажи, кто что знает о фирме Sigma Ukraine?


 Мне особо приятно, что к нам приходят люди после Логики и Люксофта - софтверных гигантов г. Одессы. Но не все проходят тех. собеседование...

----------


## AndrSonic

> Возможно такое (нет ответа) возникает чаще с начинающими программистами по причине того что сейчас много людей просто ломанулись в програмисты и ХР просто не считают нужным тратить своё время на ответы новичкам.


 Я писал не про новичка программиста, а про сисадмина с опытом работы. И те вакансии были для меня чем-то новым только частично.

----------


## zub4eg

> Подскажи, кто что знает о фирме Sigma Ukraine?


 Хорошая компания с офисом на Польском спуске в б.ц. "Морской".

----------


## Allann

> Мне особо приятно, что к нам приходят люди после Логики и Люксофта - софтверных гигантов г. Одессы. Но не все проходят тех. собеседование...


 та ладно...  спецы курсируют между разными компаниями опираясь на свои текущие условия и мотивы и нет тут никакого намека на четкую схему из какой куда кто переходит...  да еще и собеседование не проходят )))   не набивайте себе цену  )

----------


## hix

> та ладно...  спецы курсируют между разными компаниями опираясь на свои текущие условия и мотивы и нет тут никакого намека на четкую схему из какой куда кто переходит...  да еще и собеседование не проходят )))   не набивайте себе цену  )


 Вы многих знаете спецов, которые из Люксофта ушли в Логику? Я - нет. А вот наоборот знаю.
Вы многих знаете спецов, которые из Сигмы ушли в Логику или Люксофт? Я - ни одного. А вот наоборот знаю.
А Вы говорите, что четких схем нет...

----------


## Fallout

> Вы многих знаете спецов, которые из Люксофта ушли в Логику? Я - нет. А вот наоборот знаю.
> Вы многих знаете спецов, которые из Сигмы ушли в Логику или Люксофт? Я - ни одного. А вот наоборот знаю.
> А Вы говорите, что четких схем нет...


 в Сигме я так понимаю остаются до конца жизни, а потом сразу на кладбище в матрицу

----------


## Tigra

> в Сигме я так понимаю остаются до конца жизни


  угу, как НКВД)))) страшно как-то даже, ненене)))

та ладно, условия работы в компаниях меняются, проекты меняются, команды и зарплаты тоже.... все шастают туда-сюда по-моему. тем более, приоритеты у всех разные

----------


## kresteleff

> Я PR менеджер, отвечаю за имидж компании, .


 Анастасия, выскажите свое мнение о теме затронутой чуть выше. Если соискателю не ответити - нормальная ли это практика и как это может влиять на имидж компании?

----------


## kresteleff

> А Вы говорите, что четких схем нет...


 Четкий пацанчик  :smileflag:

----------


## Anastasia Kladova

> Анастасия, выскажите свое мнение о теме затронутой чуть выше. Если соискателю не ответити - нормальная ли это практика и как это может влиять на имидж компании?


 Это недопустимо однозначно. Может говорить: а) о невнимательности получателей почты б) о неумении HR департамента распределить задачи в команде в) о том, что компания не знает / не ценит элементарных правил вежливости. Или никто (т.е. даже менеджмент) не следит за их выполнением. г) компании не существует 

На все адресованные компании или ее сотрудникам письма (кроме очевидного спама, рассылок или рекламы, конечно) обязательно нужно отвечать.
Тем более, если это соискатели.

Точно так же обрабатываются входящие запросы от клиентов: даже если мы не имеем нужных компетенций, ответ даем обязательно.

Конечно, не все в мире идеально, письма попадают в Jumk, кто-то уходит в отпуск и после выхода в сотнях новых писем "теряет" входящие резюме, да мало ли что. Но это не правильно. И является ошибкой со стороны получателя. У всех, и у наших сотрудников, и у меня бывают такие промахи, но мы стараемся не пропускать ничего, и очень за этим делом следим.

PS
Так что если в нормальной компании Вам не ответят - звоните им, рассказывайте об этом, будьте уверены, виновных накажут :-D.

----------


## Stef

> Кстати, давно задаюсь вопросом, почему HR? В русском языке нет словосочетания "кадровая служба"? Далее - тим-лид, джуниор, сениор, кодер, бренд и прочее. Может, хватит загаживать русский язык?


 Видимо, во-первых, это быстрее произносить; во-вторых, как известно, специалисты в области вычислительной техники широко используют английский язык, и бороться за читстоту русского в этой среде довольно сложно.
А если не секрет, почему silvergold, а не cреброзлато?  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

> Вы многих знаете спецов, которые из Люксофта ушли в Логику? Я - нет. А вот наоборот знаю.
> Вы многих знаете спецов, которые из Сигмы ушли в Логику или Люксофт? Я - ни одного. А вот наоборот знаю.
> А Вы говорите, что четких схем нет...


 я многих знаю которые и после логики и после люксов уходили в более мелкие компании, действительно все очень индивидуально и зависит от конкретных условий, а ваша компания не особо то и заметна и не особо популярна на рынке ) по крайней мере в кругу моих знакомых, а это несколько сотен человек
так что да, четких схем нет
+ для многих крупных компаний текучка кадров это плохой бизнес показатель для кастомеров, потому держат как могут ) и тут уже кто на что горазд

----------


## Чебуруня

> Мне особо приятно, что к нам приходят люди после Логики и Люксофта - софтверных гигантов г. Одессы. Но не все проходят тех. собеседование...


 Далекооооооо не показатель. Как то я проходил собеседование, в одном из как вы говорите софтверных гигантов, на позицию где требовалось меньше знаний чем на моей текущей и.... не прошел! При том при всем Киевский офис этой компании готов был взять без собеседования лишь бы я согласился. Зачастую собеседования это 50% тех интервью, а 50% это насколько твои ответы совпадут с тем что хочет услышать интерьвювер. И кстати по поводу Логики и Люксофта, как показывает практика люди которые оттуда переходят зачастую далеко не сениоры, сениорам и там неплохо платят и вряд ли они рвутся менять место работы.
P.s Пардон предупреждая возможные вопросы пишу с аккаунта жены, лень регится)))

SLAT

----------


## Niceangel

> И кстати по поводу Логики и Люксофта, как показывает практика люди которые оттуда переходят зачастую далеко не сениоры, сениорам и там неплохо платят и вряд ли они рвутся менять место работы


 Факт

----------


## Anastasia Kladova

> Видимо, во-первых, это быстрее произносить; во-вторых, как известно, специалисты в области вычислительной техники широко используют английский язык, и бороться за читстоту русского в этой среде довольно сложно.
> А если не секрет, почему silvergold, а не cреброзлато?


 :-D
ответ просто в точку!

----------


## Anastasia Kladova

> ваша компания не особо то и заметна и не особо популярна на рынке ) по крайней мере в кругу моих знакомых, а это несколько сотен человек
> так что да, четких схем нет


 Ваш комментарий вдохновляет. К тому же, сразу захотелось Вами познакомиться. ;-)

----------


## Allann

> Ваш комментарий вдохновляет. К тому же, сразу захотелось Вами познакомиться. ;-)


 Анастасия, возможно когда-нибудь и познакомимся )
прошу обратить внимание, что я имел ввиду Одесский рынок
также не могу сказать ничего плохого или хорошего о Вашей компании, знаю нескольких человек, которые у Вас работают, но объективной проверенной информации мало
в целом хотел только подчеркнуть, что пока Ваша компания не набрала оборотов и в один ряд с логикой и люксофтом ее рано ставить
еще можно отметить, что циклум и провектус очень активно развиваются, а комодо немного сдало позиции

----------


## Anastasia Kladova

> Анастасия, возможно когда-нибудь и познакомимся )
> прошу обратить внимание, что я имел ввиду Одесский рынок
> также не могу сказать ничего плохого или хорошего о Вашей компании, знаю нескольких человек, которые у Вас работают, но объективной проверенной информации мало
> в целом хотел только подчеркнуть, что пока Ваша компания не набрала оборотов и в один ряд с логикой и люксофтом ее рано ставить
> еще можно отметить, что циклум и провектус очень активно развиваются, а комодо немного сдало позиции


 Да-да, я поняла Вас правильно (насчет одесского рынка). Ваш комментарий потому и вдохновляет, что, как по мне, он вполне объективен. Находясь 97% времени в Харькове, я могу оценить активность компаний в плане количества и качества их рекламы, по росту количества сотрудников и т.д... Но "чувствовать" текущий имидж компании просто интуитивно тут уже не выйдет, поэтому спасибо за мнение.
Сложность еще в том, что компании имхо делятся не на «плохие» и «хорошие» а на те, которые близки конкретному человеку по духу и дадут ему то, чего он хочет в карьерном плане… и на те, которые ему не подходят, но это не значит, что они плохие. 

Хочется же не тупо рекламироваться и хедхантить, а быть на глазах у тех людей которым у нас реально понравиться работать

PS Я буду на IT Jam, там наш CTO будет делать доклад, если что буду рада знакомству

----------


## Allann

> Да-да, я поняла Вас правильно (насчет одесского рынка). Ваш комментарий потому и вдохновляет, что, как по мне, он вполне объективен. Находясь 97% времени в Харькове, я могу оценить активность компаний в плане количества и качества их рекламы, по росту количества сотрудников и т.д... Но "чувствовать" текущий имидж компании просто интуитивно тут уже не выйдет, поэтому спасибо за мнение.
> Сложность еще в том, что компании имхо делятся не на «плохие» и «хорошие» а на те, которые близки конкретному человеку по духу и дадут ему то, чего он хочет в карьерном плане… и на те, которые ему не подходят, но это не значит, что они плохие. 
> 
> Хочется же не тупо рекламироваться и хедхантить, а быть на глазах у тех людей которым у нас реально понравиться работать
> 
> PS Я буду на IT Jam, там наш CTO будет делать доклад, если что буду рада знакомству


 согласен, компании как и люди не бывают плохими или хорошими 
что же касается критериев по которым можно сортировать компании, я бы предложил еще такой косвенный критерий как уровень их рекрутеров 
лично для меня эти люди важнее, чем весь топ-менеджмент )  дело в том, что продуктивность и успех любой компании полностью определяется таким важнейшим ее ресурсом как сотрудники, а рекрутер это лицо компании, ответственное за их поиск/прием и так сказать первичную коммуникацию и рекламу... так вот если это первое представление негативное, то будь эта компания хоть самой идеальной на планете, мало шансов, что человек захочет в нее идти... я утрирую немного, но суть думаю ясна )
это лишь маленький аспект, но насколько он важен! а многие компании даже не задумываются об этом! не хочу тут приводить конкретные имена дабы никого не обидеть, но кто в теме, тот меня понимает

ПС. я тоже буду на джеме, буду рад знакомству )

----------


## QA Engineer

> Факт


 Не факт! Уходят всякие, и сеньоры и ТЛи. И дело не всегда только в деньгах

----------


## QA Engineer

> Кстати, давно задаюсь вопросом, почему HR? В русском языке нет словосочетания "кадровая служба"? Далее - тим-лид, джуниор, сениор, кодер, бренд и прочее. Может, хватит загаживать русский язык?


 В русском языке есть словосечетание "Отдел кадров"  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

> Возможно стоило бы даже создать тему, но кому интересно (в частности HR), те сразу для себя отметят
> Кто столкнется с данным человеком - просто предупреждаю
> ФИО 19хх г.р. - web-разработка
> при приеме на работу очень осторожно отнеситесь к данному человеку, на первый взгляд оставляет приятое впечатление молодого человека, но был увлен из компании "Х" за ненадлежащее отношение к работе, мог прийти в 14 дня, или раз в 3 дня, работа никогда не была выполнена вовремя
> после увольнения оказалось что брал у людей деньги на покупку мобильной техники и не вернул, на контакт больше не выходит.
> 
> 
> есть еще одна фамилия, была мне дана из другой конторы, чуть позже напишу, возможно если есть пдобные примеры - есть смысл тут выкладывать, т.к. так или иначе весь наш рынок связан друг с другом и дабы уберечь от встречи с недобросовестными людьми


 а как в таком случае уберечься от клеветы? 
поначалу Ваша затея кажется справедливой и безобидной, но подумайте сколько имен может быть опорочено случайно или специально...

----------


## Andreas

> а как в таком случае уберечься от клеветы? 
> поначалу Ваша затея кажется справедливой и безобидной, но подумайте сколько имен может быть опорочено случайно или специально...


 да, есть такое...
но только вот на мой взгляд рынок IT настолько связан в Одессе, что все друг друга так или иначе где-то знают и почти во всех крупных конторах есть знакомые тех, кто уже долго работает в этой отрасли...
я к примеру могу спокойно сказать о непорядочных людях в такие компании как Exigen, Ciklum, Provectus, Comodo, еще несколько других мелких контор и люди мне доверяют, также как и я доверяю информации директоров или людей, работающих в них

----------


## kresteleff

Уверенны, что кому-то интересно слушать про непорядочных людях?

----------


## Zoreg

А че не?  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Уверенны, что кому-то интересно слушать про непорядочных людях?


 если вам лично не интересно, то мне или HRу думаю очень интересно знать о тех, кого лучше на работу не принимать
в Одессе достаточно и хороших программистов и хороших молодых ребят, которые хотят учиться, чем вот так вот брать с улицы такого же молодого, но который уже нагадил где-то... 
по крайней мере я уже и с другой стороны от некоторых получил парочку других фамилий и сказал спасибо, т.к. доверяю этим людям

----------


## VengerJ

Информация очень полезная. Вопрос где ее размещать. Среди рекрутинговых компаний Одессы есть традиция обмениваться черным списком (как соискателей так и работодателей) - правда она периодически затухает. Я думаю, есть смысл как минимум по электронке такими данными обмениваться.

----------


## Andreas

> Информация очень полезная. Вопрос где ее размещать. Среди рекрутинговых компаний Одессы есть традиция обмениваться черным списком (как соискателей так и работодателей) - правда она периодически затухает. Я думаю, есть смысл как минимум по электронке такими данными обмениваться.


 близким компаниям я по скайпу сообщил, а остальным тут - на форуме, т.к. насколько я понимаю так или иначе читают те, кто активно занимается поиском и вообще не новичок в IT сообществе Одессы
если никто не против - можем отдельную тему создать, дабы информация не терялась в теме

----------


## _liberty_

а что в Логике настолько все плохо?
в 2007 году была там собеседовании, долго ответа ждала и нашла другую работу, тогда же так и не перезвонили, а черз знакомого узнала, что типа пока не берут.
И вот 3 недели назад звонок, представились что из логики и "а вы не ищете работу, тут вакансия есть"
Я была в шоке спустя 4 года и работу предлагают.

----------


## VengerJ

Эээ....ну, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВСЕХ!!!! У нас же считается праздником?

----------


## Allann

> а что в Логике настолько все плохо?
> в 2007 году была там собеседовании, долго ответа ждала и нашла другую работу, тогда же так и не перезвонили, а черз знакомого узнала, что типа пока не берут.
> И вот 3 недели назад звонок, представились что из логики и "а вы не ищете работу, тут вакансия есть"
> Я была в шоке спустя 4 года и работу предлагают.


 неужели Вы думаете они все это время помнили о Вас?! 
просто рекрутеры периодически прозванивают свою базу, в которой Вы как видимо оказались
не говоря уже о том, что люди на должностях рекрутеров могли уже много раз поменяться

----------


## Allann

> близким компаниям я по скайпу сообщил, а остальным тут - на форуме, т.к. насколько я понимаю так или иначе читают те, кто активно занимается поиском и вообще не новичок в IT сообществе Одессы
> если никто не против - можем отдельную тему создать, дабы информация не терялась в теме


 отдельная тема +1

----------


## Andreas

> неужели Вы думаете они все это время помнили о Вас?! 
> просто рекрутеры периодически прозванивают свою базу, в которой Вы как видимо оказались
> не говоря уже о том, что люди на должностях рекрутеров могли уже много раз поменяться


 именно так и происходит )

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Уверенны, что кому-то интересно слушать про непорядочных людях?


 все это субъективизм полный - рекомендации, особенно от директоров, которые себя богами мнят

----------


## Andreas

> все это субъективизм полный - рекомендации, особенно от директоров, которые себя богами мнят


 вы немного не в теме, раз так думаете, и не путайте директоров заводов и вообще любого предприятия с директорами и HRами в IT-отрасли, где многие другу друга уже просто знают и рынок труда тут куда более здоровый!

----------


## Евгений_1

Кто ответит на вопрос: какая вилка зарплат для джава программистов в Одессе уровня Middle, Senior? Понимаю, что тема деликатная, кто может и желает сказать , можно в личку. Прошу особо не развивать тему) Цель получения информации - извечный вопрос: сколько попросить). Спасибо. В моем представлении это:  Middle(2 - 4 года опыта) : 1400 - 2000, Senior (4 + года опыта): 2100 - 3000. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Andreas

> Кто ответит на вопрос: какая вилка зарплат для джава программистов в Одессе уровня Middle, Senior? Понимаю, что тема деликатная, кто может и желает сказать , можно в личку. Прошу особо не развивать тему) Цель получения информации - извечный вопрос: сколько попросить). Спасибо. В моем представлении это:  Middle(2 - 4 года опыта) : 1400 - 2000, Senior (4 + года опыта): 2100 - 3000. 
> Спасибо.


 боюсь ты разогнался малехо ))
какие за 2-3 года опыта 2000???
и кто тебе сказал что Сеньор это 4+ лет опыта? да хоть 10, это определится по опыту, по проектам и знаниям...

3000 уж точно тебе вряд ли кто даст, надо быть тогда реально серьезным программером и это уже ближе к тим-лиду или PM

ну а просить каждый может сколько хочет, как пример Москва с ее уже бешенными зарплатами в области IT и Java - просят некоторые умельцы 4000, будучи Middle как ты выразился, но даже там мало кто даст такому такую ЗП
так что совет - уменьши для начала аппетиты, поработай в конторе, зарекомендуй, а потом уже проси, если наглости хватит

----------


## Евгений_1

Спасибо, за ответ, Andreas
Я никуда не разгонялся), просто перебываю в невединии относительно вилок зп, а у коллег спрашивать не хочу. Просто так я себе представляю это). Большинство мыслей (как по годам и сениорам и зп), навеяны статистикой и чтением обсуждений на сайте девелоерс.орг.юа). Но там скорее, наверно, статистика по Киеву. Я думал такие же зп и в Одессе)
Мои аппетиты скромнее).
Тоесть, по вашим словам можно  такое прикинуть - middle java - 1000 - 1700, java senior - 1700 - 2500?

----------


## Andreas

> Спасибо, за ответ, Andreas
> Я никуда не разгонялся), просто перебываю в невединии относительно вилок зп, а у коллег спрашивать не хочу. Просто так я себе представляю это). Большинство мыслей (как по годам и сениорам и зп), навеяны статистикой и чтением обсуждений на сайте девелоерс.орг.юа). Но там скорее, наверно, статистика по Киеву. Я думал такие же зп и в Одессе)
> Мои аппетиты скромнее).
> Тоесть, по вашим словам можно  такое прикинуть - middle java - 1000 - 1700, java senior - 1700 - 2500?


 думаю да, это реальнее...
опять же у сеньора может быть и больше, но зачастую обусловлено либо уже долгой работой на компанию либо чуть большими человекочасозатратами на работу либо как и писал выше ответственностью...

ну и опять же  - все индивидуально, т.к. 2 одинаково работающих человека могут даже на 1 фирме получать ЗП, которая будет чуть ли не на 800$ отличаться

----------


## Allann

> Кто ответит на вопрос: какая вилка зарплат для джава программистов в Одессе уровня Middle, Senior? Понимаю, что тема деликатная, кто может и желает сказать , можно в личку. Прошу особо не развивать тему) Цель получения информации - извечный вопрос: сколько попросить). Спасибо. В моем представлении это:  Middle(2 - 4 года опыта) : 1400 - 2000, Senior (4 + года опыта): 2100 - 3000. 
> Спасибо.


 все определяется конкретной компанией, кто у нее заказчики и что за проект
в среднем по Одессе в крупных компаниях:
мидл (1-3 года) - $ 1.4-1.9
сеньор (3+ лет) - $ 2.0-3.0 (максимум что я встречал это 4.4к)
но это как средняя температура по больнице, все очень индивидуально, уважающие себя компании стараются не допускать перекоса зарплат

----------


## KernelPanic

Самое забавное, что сколько себя помню "знакомый моего знакомого знакомго, так у него зарплата ого-го!" и называется сумма, от кототорой ну просто зависть не может не душить. А по факту все получают столько, сколько заслужили и слухи по большей части это слухи =) Те вилки, которые приведены в предыдущем посте вполне адекватны, но максимальные значения это действительно максимальные, т.е. так вот сходу такую зарплату получит сложно, нужно быть действительно зарекомендовавшим себя спецом. Ну или попасть в молодую контору которая зубами вырывает персонал с перегретого рынка.

----------


## iFuzzy

> Тоесть, по вашим словам можно  такое прикинуть - middle java - 1000 - 1700, java senior - 1700 - 2500?


 Примерно так.

3000 синиору в Одессе крайне сложно найти.  Говорю как синиор, который недавно икал работу. Такие места в Одессе есть, но их очень немного. Скорее всего это буде что-то типа С/С++ с большим опытом, так как их станосится все меньше.
Все определяется бюджетом. Сколько западный дядя готов дать под эту вакансию, на эту сумму и будут брать. А для западных дядь главное, в большинстве случаев - съекономить деньги. Так как это все-таки аутсорсинг, его  смысл в экономии. Поэтому если ты  - супе-гений и попросишь выше бюджета вакансии, тебя почти наверняка  не возьмут.

----------


## iFuzzy

> Самое забавное, что сколько себя помню "знакомый моего знакомого знакомго, так у него зарплата ого-го!" и называется сумма, от кототорой ну просто зависть не может не душить. А по факту все получают столько, сколько заслужили и слухи по большей части это слухи =)


 Дико плюсую. Слухи про дикие зарплаты гуляют почти постоянно. Но когда дело доходит до высянения, все сдувается как мыльный пузырь.
Частично в этом заслуга HR, которые в последнее время, для заманухи, любят называть явно завышенные вилки на вакансию, а когда 
приходишь на интервью, все оказывается намного прозаичнее.

----------


## Andreas

> Дико плюсую. Служи про дикие зарплаты гуляют почти постоянно. Но когда дело доходит до высянения, все сдувается как мыльный пузырь.
> Частично в этом заслуга HR, которые в последнее время, для заманухи, любят называть явно завышенные вилки на вакансию, а когда 
> приходишь на интервью, все оказывается намного прозаичнее.


 не было и нет в Одессе диких зарплат, с чего бы тогда к нам (Украинцам) обращались за подобной работой? с ЗП в районе 3000 и выше уже теряется особая выгода от меньших затрат на разработку, поэтому такой человек должен хорошо владеть английским, общаться напрямую с кастомером, быть Тим-лидом серьезной команды или ПМом...
даже в Москве хороший уровень в районе 4500 и это на секундочку >50000 в год, так с чего вдруг нам в Одессе должны платить столько же... дальше уже только Америкосовский уровень ЗП, в Европе и то меньше...

наши плюсы это наличие реально думающих ребят, мы спокойно перерабатываем если на то нужно (немец к примеру уйдет в 18 и ему пофиг что там осталось что-то важное), есть возможность платить как СПД избегая больших налогов как в Европе, недорогой съем офисов или вообще работа на дому... пока все это есть - беспокоиться не за что, только не рассчитывайте на сверхзарплаты, для этого нужно много работать, и для человека с 3-х летним опытом к примеру получать даже 1300$ в нашей стране думаю это очень и очень неплохо!

----------


## Nana+Mama

> не было и нет в Одессе диких зарплат, с чего бы тогда к нам (Украинцам) обращались за подобной работой? с ЗП в районе 3000 и выше уже теряется особая выгода от меньших затрат на разработку, поэтому такой человек должен хорошо владеть английским, общаться напрямую с кастомером, быть Тим-лидом серьезной команды или ПМом...
> даже в Москве хороший уровень в районе 4500 и это на секундочку >50000 в год, так с чего вдруг нам в Одессе должны платить столько же... дальше уже только Америкосовский уровень ЗП, в Европе и то меньше...
> 
> наши плюсы это наличие реально думающих ребят, мы спокойно перерабатываем если на то нужно (немец к примеру уйдет в 18 и ему пофиг что там осталось что-то важное), есть возможность платить как СПД избегая больших налогов как в Европе, недорогой съем офисов или вообще работа на дому... пока все это есть - беспокоиться не за что, только не рассчитывайте на сверхзарплаты, для этого нужно много работать, и для человека с 3-х летним опытом к примеру получать даже 1300$ в нашей стране думаю это очень и очень неплохо!


 В Одессе тоже есть з/п 4500$. Просто те, кто достигает такого уровня, за который дают такие з/п, уже работают за рубежом. Трехлетний же стаж - это не основание для зарплаты 1300, можно и после института получать больше. А т.к. в Одессе ощущается нехватка специалистов (не программистов, а именно специалистов), то зарплаты сейчас требуют выше своего уровня.

----------


## Andreas

> В Одессе тоже есть з/п 4500$. Просто те, кто достигает такого уровня, за который дают такие з/п, уже работают за рубежом. Трехлетний же стаж - это не основание для зарплаты 1300, можно и после института получать больше. А т.к. в Одессе ощущается нехватка специалистов (не программистов, а именно специалистов), то зарплаты сейчас требуют выше своего уровня.


 ну не знаю, давать после института такие деньги я бы не стал, чтобы человек не рассказывал о своих знаниях...

----------


## Zoreg

> ну не знаю, давать после института такие деньги я бы не стал, чтобы человек не рассказывал о своих знаниях...


 Ну если человек чуть ли не с первого курса работает, так сказать по специальности, то после института он вполне себе уже может быть неплохим специалистом, если будет работаьт в правильных местах
Конечо таких 1-2 на поток, но таки есть  :smileflag:

----------


## iFuzzy

> Ну если человек чуть ли не с первого курса работает, так сказать по специальности, то после института он вполне себе уже может быть неплохим специалистом, если будет работаьт в правильных местах
> Конечо таких 1-2 на поток, но таки есть


 4500 в Одессе это зп хорошего PM. Если найдется человек, который к моменту окончания института будет хорошим PM, то почему нет.

----------


## Zoreg

> 4500 в Одессе это зп хорошего PM. Если найдется человек, который к моменту окончания института будет хорошим PM, то почему нет.


 Там вроди за 1300 говорилось)

----------


## Andreas

> 4500 в Одессе это зп хорошего PM. Если найдется человек, который к моменту окончания института будет хорошим PM, то почему нет.


 это фантазии какие-то, еще не встречал такого за 10 лет работы!
да даже мозг еще не сформирован чтобы адекватно контактировать с более старшими людьми и вообще вести проекты, мало того, ПМов как таковых на нашей стороне не так уж и много и 23-25 летнему молодому человеку вряд ли даже по возрасту дадут управление проектом, я бы точно не дал... как минимум нужно себя серьезно зарекомендовать, на что уйдет не 1 месяц

короче - не выдумывайте и даже для ПМ 4500 в Одессе это круто!

----------


## iFuzzy

> это фантазии какие-то, еще не встречал такого за 10 лет работы!
> да даже мозг еще не сформирован чтобы адекватно контактировать с более старшими людьми и вообще вести проекты, мало того, ПМов как таковых на нашей стороне не так уж и много и 23-25 летнему молодому человеку вряд ли даже по возрасту дадут управление проектом, я бы точно не дал... как минимум нужно себя серьезно зарекомендовать, на что уйдет не 1 месяц
> 
> короче - не выдумывайте и даже для ПМ 4500 в Одессе это круто!


 Мой пост в отношении молодых людей, которые после окончания института уже работают ПМ-ами, это чистая ирония. 




> короче - не выдумывайте и даже для ПМ 4500 в Одессе это круто!


 Это не просто круто, это реальность. И я лично знаю двух ПМ-ов в Одессе которые столько зарабатывают.
Один из них - мой близкий родственник, так что за точность информации я ручаюсь.
Но, это действительно очень хорошие специалисты.

----------


## Andreas

> Это не просто круто, это реальность. И я лично знаю двух ПМ-ов в Одессе которые столько зарабатывают.
> Один из них - мой близкий родственник, так что за точность информации я ручаюсь.
> Но, это действительно очень хорошие специалисты.


 ну город все же большой, с десяток наберется ))

----------


## kresteleff

каждый день вижу в городе пару ройсов, десяток поршей.

----------


## KernelPanic

> наши плюсы это наличие реально думающих ребят, мы спокойно перерабатываем если на то нужно (немец к примеру уйдет в 18 и ему пофиг что там осталось что-то важное), есть возможность платить как СПД избегая больших налогов как в Европе, недорогой съем офисов или вообще работа на дому... пока все это есть - беспокоиться не за что, только не рассчитывайте на сверхзарплаты, для этого нужно много работать, и для человека с 3-х летним опытом к примеру получать даже 1300$ в нашей стране думаю это очень и очень неплохо!


 Думающих ребят у нас поболе, может чем в Китае или Индии, но не стал бы обольщаться. Уровень нынешнего программиста вполне себе плинтусный. Единственное, что спасает, это культурный уровень близкий западной цивилизации, слоны под окном не гадят и инет пока не цензорят.
Среди немцев адеквата ничуть не меньше, чем среди нас. У нас тоже много таких, которые в 18 уходят домой и им побоку проблемы других индейцев. Второй вопрос, что немцу при всем желании закон не позволяет работать слишком много, причем не позволяет довольно жестко. Ну и налоговых схемах, само собой половина цены экономится.

----------


## Allann

Дополню свой пост наблюдениями по СРЕДНИМ з/п в Одессе в крупных компаниях:
джуниор: 800-1200 (под джуниором понимается чел, хорошо знающий теорию (Java/C++) и уже сделавший парочку несложных проектов/опыт до 1 года)
TL - обычно на уровне сеньора (иногда и меньше), отличия в целом незначительны
PM: 2.5-3.5 (большой разброс т.к. все сильно отличается от проекта к проекту и т.п.)
сисадмин: до 1.2 (очень редко до 1.5)

интересно сколько получают рекрутеры? я встречал спецов с з/п выше 1.5к, хотя честно говоря не понимаю, за что им столько платить?!

----------


## Оsanna

Тут про уровни и зарплаты очень интересно http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/personal/30063/

----------


## app1e

Вопрос может не в тему, но всё же может кто-то слышал о курсах Luxoft по Java, которые проходят в Киеве. Стоящие ли курсы для прохождения? Может кто-то проходил или слышал о них что-то. И реально ли после них устроится на работу джуниором? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## DiMomite

Если тренер Яковенко Вячеслав - то читает он хорошо. Если кто-то другой, то не знаю.
Если ты был на It Jam, то мог слышать, что Дмитрий Кушнир говорил, что у них нехватка Java-разработчиков. Да и стала бы компания тратить время и ресурсы не имея цели потом устроить к себе способных.

----------


## app1e

Читать будет Яковенко Вячеслав. Просто боюсь что б не получилось что деньги на ветер выкину если надумаю... Просто в Одессе они не проходят, а кто ещё проводит курсы в Одессе я не нашёл (кроме ШАГ)...

----------


## DiMomite

> Читать будет Яковенко Вячеслав. Просто боюсь что б не получилось что деньги на ветер выкину если надумаю... Просто в Одессе они не проходят, а кто ещё проводит курсы в Одессе я не нашёл (кроме ШАГ)...


 А о каком конкретно тренинге ты говоришь? "Java 6. Базовые темы" с 22 ноября по 5 декабря? Или курсы подготовки Java-джуниоров? Ссылку кинь.

----------


## app1e

Для начала планирую вот этот курс - http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/course.html?ID=22489&ID_TIME=27487 

А потом - http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/course.html?ID=22491&ID_TIME=27488

----------


## DiMomite

> Для начала планирую вот этот курс - http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/course.html?ID=22489&ID_TIME=27487 
> 
> А потом - http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/course.html?ID=22491&ID_TIME=27488


 Я именно эти тренинги и проходил. Остался полностью доволен. Пара советов. Идя туда желательно иметь четкое представление об основных принципах ООП, немного разбираться в UML (хотя бы диаграммы классов и sequence-диаграммы) и в общих чертах познакомиться с Eclipse. На тренинге об этом всем рассказывают, но для более продуктивного усвоения материала эти темы лучше знать заранее хотя бы поверхностно.

----------


## app1e

> Я именно эти тренинги и проходил. Остался полностью доволен. Пара советов. Идя туда желательно иметь четкое представление об основных принципах ООП, немного разбираться в UML (хотя бы диаграммы классов и sequence-диаграммы) и в общих чертах познакомиться с Eclipse. На тренинге об этом всем рассказывают, но для более продуктивного усвоения материала эти темы лучше знать заранее хотя бы поверхностно.


 Ок спасибо за совет. Может подскажешь ещё какую литературу прочитать до курса. Спасибо.

----------


## DiMomite

Ответил в личку, дабы не засорять тему.

----------


## red_mould

Инетересно, а шо с Comodo? У них по прежнему большая текучка кадров? Т.е. на сколько я помню рассказы людей о старых традициях "проект закончился - всем спасибо, все на воздух"...
И кто-то что-то слыхал про Zoral Labs?

----------


## Black_Shef

> Инетересно, а шо с Comodo? У них по прежнему большая текучка кадров? Т.е. на сколько я помню рассказы людей о старых традициях "проект закончился - всем спасибо, все на воздух"...


 Как я знаю, представительство Comodo в Одессе работает, по крайне мере мой товарищ, TL, ничего такого не говорил, по поводу закрытия проекта.

----------


## Nana+Mama

Работая в Comodo, я не слышала, чтобы нахально людей увольняли при закрытии проекта. Их перебрасывают на другие. А текучка кадров всегда есть, как и в любой другой фирме.

----------


## Allann

> Работая в Comodo, я не слышала, чтобы нахально людей увольняли при закрытии проекта. Их перебрасывают на другие. А текучка кадров всегда есть, как и в любой другой фирме.


 В Comodo людей увольняли даже без закрытия проекта, причем массово (!). 
Правда слышал, что с ними поступали корректно - выплачивали 2 зарплаты и закрывали СПД желающим за счет компании.

----------


## Nana+Mama

> В Comodo людей увольняли даже без закрытия проекта, причем массово (!). 
> Правда слышал, что с ними поступали корректно - выплачивали 2 зарплаты и закрывали СПД желающим за счет компании.


 Массово - наверное, в конце года и не настолько массово. Может это было связано с сокращением штата? И вы сами ответили - поступали корректно. 
Думаю, более корректно вряд ли где-то поступают. И могу сказать уверенно - больше люди увольняются сами, чем их увольняют. Причем увольняют не на местах, а по инициативе иностранной стороны.

----------


## Fallout

> Массово - наверное, в конце года и не настолько массово. Может это было связано с сокращением штата? И вы сами ответили - поступали корректно. 
> Думаю, более корректно вряд ли где-то поступают. И могу сказать уверенно - больше люди увольняются сами, чем их увольняют. Причем увольняют не на местах, а по инициативе иностранной стороны.


 На сегодняшнем рынке уход сотрудника мало чем отличается от увольнения. И чем увольнение на местах отличается от увольнения по инициативе иностранной стороны?

----------


## 18-я весна

Я считаю - если человек не нужен, то уволить - это честнее, чем переводить его на бесперспективные проекты. 
Тем более когда увольняют с неплохими подъемными и тем более сейчас на рынке куча мест куда можно пойти, в т.ч. и на повышение.

Впрочем должен заметить что за несколько последних лет из 7-ми моих знакомых, работающих в Комодо, никого не увольняли. 2 админа и 5 программистов. 
Хотя по проектам кого-то из них вроде бы перекидывали.
Но они все соображающие, знатоки своего дела - может поэтому их не увольняли? Мотайте на ус  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Я считаю - если человек не нужен, то уволить - это честнее, чем переводить его на бесперспективные проекты. 
> Тем более когда увольняют с неплохими подъемными и тем более сейчас на рынке куча мест куда можно пойти, в т.ч. и на повышение.
> 
> Впрочем должен заметить что за несколько последних лет из 7-ми моих знакомых, работающих в Комодо, никого не увольняли. 2 админа и 5 программистов. 
> Хотя по проектам кого-то из них вроде бы перекидывали.
> Но они все соображающие, знатоки своего дела - может поэтому их не увольняли? Мотайте на ус


 Бесперспективные проекты? Для кого? Работника? Так эта работа и кто то должен ее выполнять и работнику еще ЗП платят. Или по умолчанию все проекты должны быть исключительно "интересными"?

Кстати из тех уволенных Комодо что за программисты по языкам и прочему они были? Может специфичные достаточно?

----------


## 18-я весна

> Бесперспективные проекты? Для кого? Работника? Так эта работа и кто то должен ее выполнять и работнику еще ЗП платят. Или по умолчанию все проекты должны быть исключительно "интересными"?


 Если человек не нужен, то его поставят на несущественный проект, от которого никакого результата уже не ждут и не требуют. 
А значит человек там будет просто просиживать задницу и терять квалификацию, пока не догадается что его из жалости там держат (не все кстати догадываются).

Такая ситуация вредна с точки зрения дальнейшей карьеры сотрудника, с точки зрения его психической устойчивости, и мешает компании набирать новых, нужных, сотрудников.

----------


## Alex_M

> Если человек не нужен, то его поставят на несущественный проект, от которого никакого результата уже не ждут и не требуют. 
> А значит человек там будет просто просиживать задницу и терять квалификацию, пока не догадается что его из жалости там держат (не все кстати догадываются).
> 
> Такая ситуация вредна с точки зрения дальнейшей карьеры сотрудника, с точки зрения его психической устойчивости, и мешает компании набирать новых, нужных, сотрудников.


  Господа, ИТ-компания - это бизнес. Какое там "из жалости там держат"? Никто не будет платить человеку деньги просто так! Другое дело, что производство качественного продукта и зарабатывание денег не всегда взаимосвязаны. Большинство наших ИТ-компаний продают не продукты, а рабочую силу - им платят на за качественно произведенный продукт, а за работу каждого сотрудника, поэтому компании может быть выгоднее держать на работе человека, который не соответствует своей должности и платить ему зарплату ниже рынка, говоря, что его держат "из жалости", чем заплатить кучу бабок за действительно крутого специалиста - от заказчика они все равно получат фиксированную сумму за человека - только в первом случае большую часть суммы заработает владелец компании, а во втором - придется отдать немалую часть специалисту. Даже те компании, которые получают деньги не за работу своих специалистов, а за продукт, который они произведут совершенно не обязательно будут гнаться за самыми лучшими специалистами - все зависит от того какое качество продукта требуется, сколько надо вложить, чтобы улучшить его и насколько улучшение качества увеличит прибыль. Часто бывает, что "лучшее - враг хорошего" и произвести продукт среднего или даже ниже-среднего качества выгоднее, чем супер-пупер качественный, но в производство которого вложили огромные деньги.
Так что деньги, деньги и еще раз деньги, а про жалость забудьте.

----------


## Fallout

> Если человек не нужен, то его поставят на несущественный проект, от которого никакого результата уже не ждут и не требуют. 
> А значит человек там будет просто просиживать задницу и терять квалификацию, пока не догадается что его из жалости там держат (не все кстати догадываются).
> 
> Такая ситуация вредна с точки зрения дальнейшей карьеры сотрудника, с точки зрения его психической устойчивости, и мешает компании набирать новых, нужных, сотрудников.


 Это где это и ЗП платят и результата не ждут и не требуют? Кто крайний в очередь ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Оsanna

> Это где это и ЗП платят и результата не ждут и не требуют? Кто крайний в очередь ?


 И держат бесперспективные (читай убыточные) проекты ))

----------


## 18-я весна

> Это где это и ЗП платят и результата не ждут и не требуют? Кто крайний в очередь ?


 Поверьте, такие компании существуют.
Но вам там не понравится  :smileflag:  

Поэтому я искренне рад за Комодо, если там действительно хотя бы иногда увольняют сотрудников не только по собственному желанию.

----------


## 18-я весна

> Господа, ИТ-компания - это бизнес. Какое там "из жалости там держат"?


 Ну хорошо, даже если не из жалости, то для такого сотрудника это - еще хуже.

----------


## Newton

Компания думает за себя, сотрудник за себя - каждый занимается своим делом.

----------


## Fallout

> Поверьте, такие компании существуют.
> Но вам там не понравится  
> 
> Поэтому я искренне рад за Комодо, если там действительно хотя бы иногда увольняют сотрудников не только по собственному желанию.


 Ну у нас вроде как нет массовых госраспилов в ИТ. Так что не особо верится
Ну а понравится или не понравится - та это ж от размера компенсации больше зависит  :smileflag:

----------


## Erzulie

А около 70 человек, которые по своему желанию (  :smileflag:  ) ушли из Комодо - сплошь все бесперспективные , ни на что ни годные лузеры?

----------


## Nana+Mama

> А около 70 человек, которые по своему желанию (  ) ушли из Комодо - сплошь все бесперспективные , ни на что ни годные лузеры?


  Интересно, откуда такая информация о 70? Работаю в Комодо очень давно и если лет за пять суммарно столько всего ушло (не уволили) - то хорошо. 70 человек - это больше половины штата.

----------


## Erzulie

Интересно, у меня как раз информация от бывших сотрудников Комодо. 

Из того, что слышала я - опять-таки, ни в коем случае не собираюсь давать собственную оценку компании, в которой я не работала и пока не собираюсь, но 

1) много работы, мало денег. Например, 3-8 проектов на одного человека - далеко не редкость.
2) очень продолжительные собеседования при приеме на работу, могут доходить до 4-5 часов. Это слышала неоднократно от разных людей.
Могут грешить собеседованиями на вакансии, которые могут открываться, но еще не открылись. А могут, соответственно, так и не открыться, но человек уже пришел и потратил время на собеседование.
3) За последний год (если не ошибаюсь, с декабря прошлого года до января-февраля нынешнего года) прошла плавная волна увольнений, а потом снова начали набирать людей на новые проекты.
4) Во многих айти компаниях бытует такое мнение о Комодо - проект закончился - на кислород. 

Я, конечно, обожаю доктора Хауза, но ведь все врать не могут?

и тд и тп.

Про увольнения конкретно слышала не от одного бывшего комодовца, работают они сейчас в разных компаниях Одессы, чем весьма довольны (в сравнении с Комодо).

----------


## Nana+Mama

> Интересно, у меня как раз информация от бывших сотрудников Комодо. 
> 
> Из того, что слышала я - опять-таки, ни в коем случае не собираюсь давать собственную оценку компании, в которой я не работала и пока не собираюсь, но 
> 
> 1) много работы, мало денег. Например, 3-8 проектов на одного человека - далеко не редкость.
> 2) очень продолжительные собеседования при приеме на работу, могут доходить до 4-5 часов. Это слышала неоднократно от разных людей.
> Могут грешить собеседованиями на вакансии, которые могут открываться, но еще не открылись. А могут, соответственно, так и не открыться, но человек уже пришел и потратил время на собеседование.
> 3) За последний год (если не ошибаюсь, с декабря прошлого года до января-февраля нынешнего года) прошла плавная волна увольнений, а потом снова начали набирать людей на новые проекты.
> 4) Во многих айти компаниях бытует такое мнение о Комодо - проект закончился - на кислород. 
> ...


 Могу уверить, что ни один "бывший комодовец" не знает сколько людей уходит, хотя бы потому, что фирма разделена на 2 офиса, которые мало общаются между собой.
Мнение о Комодо в других компаниях слегка неверное, т.к. проект сменяется проектом. Сокращение штата с конца прошлого года было, но не в таких колоссальных масштабах, о которых Вы упомянули, и произошло из-за сокращения числа тестировщиков (в основном). Тут еще работает один из способов, называемый "свежая кровь". Продолжительность собеседования - это, наверное дело HR и TL. И чем дольше собеседование, тем лучше узнается уровень и качества кандидата. Много работы и мало денег? Уж точно денежные вопросы не распространяются направо и налево  :smileflag: )

----------


## Nana+Mama

И плохо можно сказать о ЛЮБОЙ фирме. По крайней мере, доля уволившихся сотрудников через 6-12 месяцев возращаются.

----------


## Erzulie

Nana так получилось, что львиная доля тех, кого уволили, работают в одной из крупных компаний Одессы, поэтому о масштабах как-то легко узналось  :smileflag: 

Странная тема по поводу свежей крови, ну да ладно, каждая компания имеет право на собственную кадровую политику, будь то "свежая кровь" или любая другая. Мне всегда казалось, что сотрудник, прийдя в компанию, хочет стабильности, а не того, что по принципу свежей крови его через какое-то время могут сменить на молодого или не очень бойца.

----------


## Fallout

> Могу уверить, что ни один "бывший комодовец" не знает сколько людей уходит, хотя бы потому, что фирма разделена на 2 офиса, которые мало общаются между собой.
> Мнение о Комодо в других компаниях слегка неверное, т.к. проект сменяется проектом. Сокращение штата с конца прошлого года было, но не в таких колоссальных масштабах, о которых Вы упомянули, и произошло из-за сокращения числа тестировщиков (в основном). Тут еще работает один из способов, называемый "свежая кровь". Продолжительность собеседования - это, наверное дело HR и TL. И чем дольше собеседование, тем лучше узнается уровень и качества кандидата. Много работы и мало денег? Уж точно денежные вопросы не распространяются направо и налево )


 Люди между офисами общаться никак не могут? Денежные вопросы как бы не хотелось компаниям все равно гуляют как ни крути.

----------


## Erzulie

*Nana*  и не переживай так, защищаясь, в принципе, это нормальное поведение для человека, работающего в любой компании - защищать ее. Просто даже слыша от тебя некоторые фразы, я получила только косвенное подтверждение тому, что слышала про Комодо от других. Главное, что тебе нравится там работать, это самое главное, что лично тебя все устраивает. Ты, кстати, свою кровь на свежесть давно проверяла, а то, не ровен час...   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  %) (шутка)

----------


## Fallout

> И плохо можно сказать о ЛЮБОЙ фирме. По крайней мере, доля уволившихся сотрудников через 6-12 месяцев возращаются.


 А вот это верно. Все конторы имеют скелеты в шкафах :smileflag:  Но справедливо так же заметить что практически каждая контора может сказать что к ней возвращаются бывшие сотрудники

----------


## Nana+Mama

> Nana так получилось, что львиная доля тех, кого уволили, работают в одной из крупных компаний Одессы, поэтому о масштабах как-то легко узналось 
> 
> Странная тема по поводу свежей крови, ну да ладно, каждая компания имеет право на собственную кадровую политику, будь то "свежая кровь" или любая другая. Мне всегда казалось, что сотрудник, прийдя в компанию, хочет стабильности, а не того, что по принципу свежей крови его через какое-то время могут сменить на молодого или не очень бойца.


 Все правильно, но в крупной компании, о которой Вы говорите, кадровая политика определяется на местах. В Комодо огромное количество "старых" сотрудников, работающих больше 5 лет. А в целом могу сказать, что сейчас мнение о Комодо создается из "кто-то сказал", "я слышала" и т.д. И если даже десяток людей скажет плохо, то это не 130 работающих в настоящий момент. В любой фирме, даже в Вашей, есть доля довольных и недовольных. И я бы не стала говорить о других фирмах по-наслышке.

----------


## Erzulie

> *Могу уверить, что ни один "бывший комодовец" не знает сколько людей уходит, хотя бы потому, что фирма разделена на 2 офиса, которые мало общаются между собой*.
> Мнение о Комодо в других компаниях слегка неверное, т.к. проект сменяется проектом. *Сокращение штата с конца прошлого года было, но не в таких колоссальных масштабах, о которых Вы упомянули*, и произошло из-за сокращения числа тестировщиков (в основном). Тут еще работает один из способов, называемый "свежая кровь". Продолжительность собеседования - это, наверное дело HR и TL. И чем дольше собеседование, тем лучше узнается уровень и качества кандидата. Много работы и мало денег? Уж точно денежные вопросы не распространяются направо и налево )


 
Раз уж пошла такая жара - у тебя нелогичность проскальзывает - как ты можешь знать о количестве сокращенных, если фирма разделена на 2 офиса, которые мало общаются между собой и ты уверена, что ни один "бывший комодовец" не знает сколько людей уходит?  :smileflag:  Или знают, но только не бывшие, а как только они становятся бывшими, у них на ровном месте возникает амнезия?  :smileflag:

----------


## Erzulie

Nana+Mama

У меня очень широкий круг общения и много друзей в разных компаниях, помимо моей. Поэтому так уж сложилось, что я многих бывших знаю из первых, так сказать, рук. Многие работают в командах моих друзей, поэтому тоже общаться приходится. Не хочу называть имен, имхо, это ни к чему. Но подтверждение по всем своим пунктам обвинения (  :smileflag:  ) я получила, поэтому , думаю, дальше будет не столь интересно. Засим перехожу в режим рид онли  :smileflag: 

Всем отличных выходных без синдрома свежей крови!  :smileflag:

----------


## Nana+Mama

Ответила в личку. Тема закрыта.

----------


## Fallout

> И если даже десяток людей скажет плохо, то это не 130 работающих в настоящий момент. В любой фирме, даже в Вашей, есть доля довольных и недовольных.


 Если сложить эти два предложения то получится что люди в Комодо запуганы и боятся говорить что либо до тех пор пока не станут бывшими сотрудниками

----------


## Nana+Mama

Все люди братья. Или для Вас Комодо - это комната страха, из которой только выйдя, можно что-то сказать? Что-то Вы не так поняли. Я имела ввиду, что в любой фирме есть недовольные, вот и все.

----------


## Fallout

> Все люди братья. Или для Вас Комодо - это комната страха, из которой только выйдя, можно что-то сказать? Что-то Вы не так поняли. Я имела ввиду, что в любой фирме есть недовольные, вот и все.


 Прощу прощения. Действительно не так прочитал.

----------


## 18-я весна

> А около 70 человек, которые по своему желанию (  ) ушли из Комодо - сплошь все бесперспективные , ни на что ни годные лузеры?


 Давайте без фантазий.
Причем здесь те кто ушел по своему желанию?
Я специально выше оговорил что речь идет не о них, а о сокращениях, т.е. по желанию компании.

----------


## Andreas

> Nana+Mama
> 
> У меня очень широкий круг общения и много друзей в разных компаниях, помимо моей. Поэтому так уж сложилось, что я многих бывших знаю из первых, так сказать, рук. Многие работают в командах моих друзей, поэтому тоже общаться приходится. Не хочу называть имен, имхо, это ни к чему. Но подтверждение по всем своим пунктам обвинения (  ) я получила, поэтому , думаю, дальше будет не столь интересно. Засим перехожу в режим рид онли 
> 
> Всем отличных выходных без синдрома свежей крови!


 Девушка, а вам самой не кажется что все то, о чем вы тут понаписывали ссылаясь на мнения тех людей, которые уже в компании не работают и поэтому естественно уже не так хорошо о ней думают, несколько некорректно? Сам факт того что человек ушел уже означает что где-то он нашел что-то лучше. При чем тут все ваши пункты обвинения я тоже не пойму. Вы с этой компанией никак не связаны, так зачем тут мусолить тему о том кто и как увольняется, как себя ведет контора и прочее, пусть люди сами решают работать там или нет. Вам она не нравится, исходя из Откликов ваших знакомых - ну так и не работайте. 
В IT- сфере вообще не очень принято негативно откликаться о компаниях, вы никогда не знаете что и как потом будет и возможно кто-то из ваших же друзей потом вас позовет именно туда и на неплохие условия. И я сам во многих конторах города не хочу работать по определенным своим личным соображениям, но не считаю что имею право озвучивать их прелюдно, тем более что те, кто там работает считают что компания прекрасна.
В общем будьте как минимум коррректнее.

П.С. Не работаю в Комодо и пока не собираюсь )) И знаю тех кто и работал там и кто работает сейчас!

----------


## Nana+Mama

> Но подтверждение по всем своим пунктам обвинения (  ) я получила, поэтому , думаю, дальше будет не столь интересно.


 Обвиняет прокурор. Если у Вас цель обвинить фирму, то, думаю, к Вам прислушаются. Могу сказать от себя: работать или не работать, это дело личное.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ... 
> В IT- сфере вообще не очень принято негативно откликаться о компаниях, вы никогда не знаете что и как потом будет и возможно кто-то из ваших же друзей потом вас позовет именно туда и на неплохие условия. ...


  правда есть в городе несколько фирм ну с очень испорченной репутацией... с практически 100% разгоном коллектива в свое время... 
а репутация вещь такая... долго зарабатывается и быстро теряется...

----------


## Andreas

> правда есть в городе несколько фирм ну с очень испорченной репутацией... с практически 100% разгоном коллектива в свое время... 
> а репутация вещь такая... долго зарабатывается и быстро теряется...


 Я знаю, ты знаешь, те кому нужно знают, но трубить об этом я считаю делом некорректным

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Я знаю, ты знаешь, те кому нужно знают, но трубить об этом я считаю делом некорректным


  ну все зависит от ситуации...
например если всех разогнали... вместо денег - обещания... а потом не рассчитавшись начали набирать новых работников...
то такое должно быть придано гласности...

----------


## kresteleff

Сегодня на Привозе, покупая капусту, слышал, что в одной конторе уволили две тыщи человек. Куда бежать? Расследовения, события, факты. Как выжить в следующем тысячилетии, если завтра будет 2012.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Сегодня на Привозе, покупая капусту, слышал, что....


  ну передергивать то не надо... одно дело слухи... а другое инсайдорская инфа... особенно подтвержденная не одним человеком...

----------


## Fallout

> Сегодня на Привозе, покупая капусту, слышал, что в одной конторе уволили две тыщи человек. Куда бежать? Расследовения, события, факты. Как выжить в следующем тысячилетии, если завтра будет 2012.


 Как куда? В ту конторку где увольняли, места значит там есть и срочно требуются люди и друзей не забыть позвать  :smileflag:

----------


## Erzulie

Ок  :smileflag:  Everybody lies.
Все инсайдеры лгут.

Комодо - the best.

Так тому и быть  :smileflag: 


И да, я говорила о сокращении QA, а QA что, не люди, что ли и сокращение их статистику не портит?  :smileflag:  Офигеть!
-----
Я не понимаю, о чем спор. Прочитала здесь три или сколько там страниц хвалебных од в сторону Комодо, они очень шли в разрез с тем, что я слышу от друзей. Не выдержала, вступилась. Подчеркнула, что это не моя личная точка зрения, т.к. в Комодо я на собеседования не ходила, работать там не собираюсь. Лично я и конкретно в данный момент.

Доказывайте, что Комодо хорошая или плохая компания тем, кто о ней плохо говорит. Я, как сторонний человек, слыша это от тех, кто меня окружает, свой вывод уже сделала - Комодо будет последней компанией, в которую я пойду на собеседование. Уж как-то не хочется поиметь две недели с вещами на выход после того, как закончится проект и кому-то (будь то одесскому или американскому руководству) захочется свежей крови.

----------


## Andreas

> Ок  Everybody lies.
> Все инсайдеры лгут.
> 
> Комодо - the best.
> 
> Так тому и быть 
> 
> 
> И да, я говорила о сокращении QA, а QA что, не люди, что ли и сокращение их статистику не портит?  Офигеть!
> ...


 Никто не говорил что Комодо зе бест, в городе есть конторы и посимпатичнее, но есть и немало тех, что явно похуже.
На счет QA я бы на вашем месте уточнил это с самого начала, потому как вы уж меня извините, но они нужны только на крупных проектах и только там где у заказчика есть реальное желание платить за их рабочие часы. Проект закрывается, куда их девать? Сидеть и ждать пока найдется для них работа? 
Второе это на месте QA я бы не сильно тут кричал о том что это последнее место куда бы вы пошли работать, т.к. в городе вообще очень мало мест где есть работать тестеру, а Лохика тоже для могих не вариант, от ваших услуг в нашей стране легче всего отказаться в пользу более дешевого Китая или Индии, поэтому не разглагольствуйте!

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ... они нужны только на крупных проектах и только там где у заказчика есть реальное желание платить за их рабочие часы. ...


  хороший подход...
зачем нам ОТК? оно нам только мешает... 
без него так удобно гнать брак... и рассказывать про криворукость пользователей...

----------


## Fallout

> хороший подход...
> зачем нам ОТК? оно нам только мешает... 
> без него так удобно гнать брак... и рассказывать про криворукость пользователей...


 Ну по правде говоря ручное тестирование отдельными специально выделенными для этого людьми сейчас не в моде, и это игнорировать не получится если этой моде следует заказчик и диктует условия.

----------


## Andreas

> хороший подход...
> зачем нам ОТК? оно нам только мешает... 
> без него так удобно гнать брак... и рассказывать про криворукость пользователей...


 ну ты не передергивай, по хорошему даже на мелкие их стоило бы привлекать, но платить за это никто не будет, ты и сам это знаешь...
да и сам разработчик, которых на мелких проектах не более 3, должен все проверять и тесты писать..

----------


## Zoreg

> ..от ваших услуг в нашей стране легче всего отказаться в пользу более дешевого Китая или Индии, поэтому не разглагольствуйте!


 Ну в силу различных приччин, пока, совсем перейти не могут, как в куа, так и в девелопменте  :smileflag: 
Да и не сказал бы, что в любого на улице ткни пальцем и он будет более-менее нормальный тестер, даже мануальщик

----------


## iFuzzy

В Комодо есть внутренняя страничка, где содердажатся данные обо всех сотрудниках, которые работают в компании в данный момент или работали когда-либо. Тех, которые работали и уже не работают человек 35-40. За все годы. 
По поводу длинных собеседований. Сам пришел сюда весной этого года. Техническая часть - часа 1.5, еще час с HR и все.

----------


## Nana+Mama

Хочется прочитать мнение бывших работников о Comodo,а не просто голословные обвинения.

----------


## Fallout

> Хочется прочитать мнение бывших работников о Comodo,а не просто голословные обвинения.


 Не хотят публично наверное, как уже выше заметили, мало ли как жизнь повернется.

----------


## Оsanna

> Ок  Everybody lies.
> Все инсайдеры лгут.
> 
> Комодо - the best.
> 
> Так тому и быть 
> 
> 
> И да, я говорила о сокращении QA, а QA что, не люди, что ли и сокращение их статистику не портит?  Офигеть!
> ...


 Интересно узнать QA сократили после того как закончился какой-то проект или программистов и закончился ли тот проект?

----------


## Erzulie

Давайте я до кучи еще и положительных отзывов дам?  :smileflag:  Чтобы, так сказать, разрядить обстановку.

Например, есть ряд компаний, в отношении к которым у меня лично положительные эмоции (либо у моих друзей, работавших или работающих там). Это та же пресловутая Логика, Эксиджен, Люксофт, Циклум. Слышала хорошие отзывы о NetCracker и Провектусе.

А еще у той же Логики и у Эксиджена, у Люксофта (про остальных не скажу, не задавалась конкретной целью узнать) существует такое понятие, как бенч. Это к слову о том, что компания не станет (или станет) держать QA, если проект закончился. И если бенча нет конкретно в одной из компаний, это не значит, что его нет у других.

----------


## Nana+Mama

> Давайте я до кучи еще и положительных отзывов дам?  Чтобы, так сказать, разрядить обстановку.
> 
> Например, есть ряд компаний, в отношении к которым у меня лично положительные эмоции (либо у моих друзей, работавших или работающих там). Это та же пресловутая Логика, Эксиджен, Люксофт, Циклум. Слышала хорошие отзывы о NetCracker и Провектусе.
> 
> А еще у той же Логики и у Эксиджена, у Люксофта (про остальных не скажу, не задавалась конкретной целью узнать) существует такое понятие, как бенч. Это к слову о том, что компания не станет (или станет) держать QA, если проект закончился. И если бенча нет конкретно в одной из компаний, это не значит, что его нет у других.


 А если из этих фирм люди уходят или их увольняют, то они тоже самые последние, где бы Вы работали?

----------


## Erzulie

*Nana* 

У меня как раз много друзей, которые являются и бывшими сотрудниками этих компаний. Айти рынок небольшой, многие уже успели поменять не одну компанию, и это, в принципе, нормально. Полярность отзывов от этого не меняется. А знаю и тех, кто ушел из компании в другую, проработал там и потом вернулся в предыдущую with all respect

----------


## Andreas

> Давайте я до кучи еще и положительных отзывов дам?  Чтобы, так сказать, разрядить обстановку.
> 
> Например, есть ряд компаний, в отношении к которым у меня лично положительные эмоции (либо у моих друзей, работавших или работающих там). Это та же пресловутая Логика, Эксиджен, Люксофт, Циклум. Слышала хорошие отзывы о NetCracker и Провектусе.
> 
> А еще у той же Логики и у Эксиджена, у Люксофта (про остальных не скажу, не задавалась конкретной целью узнать) существует такое понятие, как бенч. Это к слову о том, что компания не станет (или станет) держать QA, если проект закончился. И если бенча нет конкретно в одной из компаний, это не значит, что его нет у других.


 слушайте, уже точно перегнули, у всех вышеперечисенных свои тараканы, а в 2 из них я вообще ни шагу ногой не сделаю, опять же по своим определенным мотивам...
опять же не буду ничего уточнять, и по поводу бенча тоже, хотя у меня есть и по этому поводу свои соображения..
вам лично Комодо чем-то не угодила? нет! и я не пойму к чему вы уже целую страницу все это распрягаете

----------


## Erzulie

*Andreas* если прочитать внимательно мои посты, можно узнать, почему я написала свой пост с пунктами, который вызвал здесь бурю эмоций. И никакой личной неприязни у меня к компании Комодо нет. А должна быть? Потому что вы все так настойчиво на этом акцентируете мое внимание?  :smileflag: 

У Логики, Эксиджена, Люксофта, Циклума, Неткрекера и Провектуса есть свои тараканы, как и у многих, но я, по крайней мере не слышала о том, что после того, как заканчивается проект, QA светит кислород. Напротив - в Логике, Люксе и Эксиджене есть бенч, понятие очень даже осязаемое и не эфемерное. Там перебрасывают на другие проекты, всех. За последние четыре года даже в кризис повально не сокращали. В той же Логике да, срезали зп в тот момент, но не увольняли массово. Я про QA, а не про высшую касту программистов))))

И у меня не было мысли ругаться, с чего вы это взяли и настойчиво меня к этой мысли подводите  :smileflag: 

"Сальери, Вы что, меня отравить хотите?
- Да б-г с Вами, Моцарт! Мне бы это и в голову не пришло... пока Вы не сказали" (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Влюбленный в жену

Erzulie, у меня сложилось такое представление, что Вы к ИТ-компаниям не имеете прямого отношения. Ни резона, ни выгоды. Где-то слышали, где-то не видели?

----------


## Влюбленный в жену

Исходя из сообщений, девушка из Лохики. Что же Комодо нагадила?

----------


## Erzulie

> Erzulie, у меня сложилось такое представление, что Вы к ИТ-компаниям не имеете прямого отношения. Ни резона, ни выгоды. Где-то слышали, где-то не видели?


 ложное представление.

----------


## Влюбленный в жену

> ложное представление.


 Ну может жена какого-то из TL. Потому что непрофессионально такое болтать, скажем, HR или выше. Есть коммерческая, профессиональная и просто человеческая этика. Отлично сказали выше : Я знаю, Ты знаешь, ...

----------


## Влюбленный в жену

Я, например, знаю о Комодо многое и не являюсь программистом (могу в личку поконкретнее). Кто же Вы, таинственная прокурорша?

----------


## Erzulie

Ок, тогда почему вместо спокойного ответа мне вы так ощетинились?  :smileflag:  

Интересно получить спокойный ответ от тех, кто работает в Комодо в данный момент?) Насколько я поняла, все эти пункты - полная чушь и на самом деле такого нет?

То есть, на самом деле:

- В среднем один человек занят на одном проекте (QA)
- Собеседования вменяемые по продолжительности (согласитесь, что 4-5 часов собеседования это как-то эээ... многовато?)
- Из Комодо людей не увольняют и не увольняли. С начала существования компании оттуда ушло максимум 30-40 человек (за 10 лет?), все добровольно. QA не сокращают. Никогда.
- После того, как проект закончился или закрылся, Комодо QA всегда перебрасывает на другие проекты с сохранением зп (как минимум), никогда не сокращает.

Это верно? Я правильно поняла ваши ответы на мои вопросы?

----------


## Nana+Mama

> Ок, тогда почему вместо спокойного ответа мне вы так ощетинились?  
> 
> Интересно получить спокойный ответ от тех, кто работает в Комодо в данный момент?) Насколько я поняла, все эти пункты - полная чушь и на самом деле такого нет?
> 
> То есть, на самом деле:
> 
> - В среднем один человек занят на одном проекте (QA)
> - Собеседования вменяемые по продолжительности (согласитесь, что 4-5 часов собеседования это как-то эээ... многовато?)
> - Из Комодо людей не увольняют и не увольняли. С начала существования компании оттуда ушло максимум 30-40 человек (за 10 лет?), все добровольно. QA не сокращают. Никогда.
> ...


 1. Комодо работает не 10 лет. 8 лет. 10 лет назад это называлось Positive software.
2. 4-5 часов - уже писали,что в два раза меньше, и, по-моему, это тоже не показатель
3. Не увольняют людей по закрытию проекта.
4. Переброска между проектами только с сохранением или повышением зарплаты.

----------


## Erzulie

> 1. Комодо работает не 10 лет. 8 лет. 10 лет назад это называлось Positive software.
> 2. 4-5 часов - уже писали,что в два раза меньше, и, по-моему, это тоже не показатель
> 3. Не увольняют людей по закрытию проекта.
> 4. Переброска между проектами только с сохранением или повышением зарплаты.


 Ок, действительно спасибо за ответ. Тогда вопрос действительно закрыт, рада услышать официальный ответ по поводу сокращений сотрудников Комодо по окончанию или закрытию проекта. Странно только слышать про сокращение от бывших сотрудников, но пусть это будет на их совести.

С собеседованиями согласна - два отзыва про пятичасовое собеседование не показатель, конечно, но они имели место быть.

В любом случае рада, что наконец-то все прояснилось и меня при этом сумели оставить в живых  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

> Поэтому я искренне рад за Комодо, если там действительно хотя бы иногда увольняют сотрудников не только по собственному желанию.


 ну тогда порадуйтесь еще больше так как там еще практикуется 10% ежегодное плановое сокращение штата. головная боль менеджеров кстати...

----------


## Allann

> В Комодо есть внутренняя страничка, где содердажатся данные обо всех сотрудниках, которые работают в компании в данный момент или работали когда-либо. Тех, которые работали и уже не работают человек 35-40. За все годы.


 цифра не верна по той причине что инфа на этой страничке очень редко и не всегда корректно обновляется

----------


## Влюбленный в жену

> цифра не верна по той причине что инфа на этой страничке очень редко и не всегда корректно обновляется


 на этой странице вывешиваются только те, кто нормально или долго работал. И если Вы имеете доступ, то страничка обновилась.

----------


## Andreas

> Ок, тогда почему вместо спокойного ответа мне вы так ощетинились?  
> 
> Интересно получить спокойный ответ от тех, кто работает в Комодо в данный момент?) Насколько я поняла, все эти пункты - полная чушь и на самом деле такого нет?
> 
> То есть, на самом деле:
> 
> - В среднем один человек занят на одном проекте (QA)
> - Собеседования вменяемые по продолжительности (согласитесь, что 4-5 часов собеседования это как-то эээ... многовато?)
> - Из Комодо людей не увольняют и не увольняли. С начала существования компании оттуда ушло максимум 30-40 человек (за 10 лет?), все добровольно. QA не сокращают. Никогда.
> ...


 Я все понять не могу, вы какие ответы хотите услышать и для чего вам это нужно? 
могу вам расписать по каждому
- один человек на 1 проекте - честно говоря вообще не понял к чему это
- собеседования по 4-5 часов и? Иногда приходится человека по несколько раз гонять чтобы понять может он вообще претендовать на должность или нет, особенно когда сам запрашивает высокие суммы - вот и может у отдельных личностей получится 4 часа в сумме или к примеру тест сдать, который нужно тут же пройти, на что уходит тоже время
- людей увольняют отовсюду и везде формулировка будет по собственному желанию, и проблемы были и в Эксиджене и в Лохике и в других компаниях и в Комодо в частности, и особенно в период кризиса пару лет назад
- после того как проект закрывается зачастую люди сами не находят ничего интересного в тех других, на которые их перекидывают, поэтому и уходят так как не интересно работать либо для них не нашли тех же финансов, которые давал предидущий заказчик - это все естественно и присуще всем безотносительно!!!

относительно QA могу сказать что  просто все вышеперечисленное затрагивает куда больше, так как тестерами куда легче пожертвовать для сохранения финансовой стабильности той или иной компании и при ситуации когда у меня от одного проекта кормится пол фирмы и он закрывается я вас уверяю сам бы уволил именно тестеров в первую очередь, но по-максимуму сохранил бы костяк программеров, уж извините

Засим предлагаю тему данную закрыть, так как все ответы на ваши вопросы уже давно даны!

----------


## Fallout

> Давайте я до кучи еще и положительных отзывов дам?  Чтобы, так сказать, разрядить обстановку.
> 
> Например, есть ряд компаний, в отношении к которым у меня лично положительные эмоции (либо у моих друзей, работавших или работающих там). Это та же пресловутая Логика, Эксиджен, Люксофт, Циклум. Слышала хорошие отзывы о NetCracker и Провектусе.
> 
> А еще у той же Логики и у Эксиджена, у Люксофта (про остальных не скажу, не задавалась конкретной целью узнать) существует такое понятие, как бенч. Это к слову о том, что компания не станет (или станет) держать QA, если проект закончился. И если бенча нет конкретно в одной из компаний, это не значит, что его нет у других.


 Кстати если не ошибаюсь у Эксиджена была черная плоса и толи сократили почти треть, толи собирались и народ сам разбежался кто мог, но надо заметить тогда был кризис.

----------


## Erzulie

*Andreas*

Я, в принципе, уже получила ответы на свои вопросы от Наны. И уже отписалась, не вижу смысла дублировать это еще раз и начинать сначала. 


*Fallout*
Эксиджен никого не сокращал. Когда закончился один из проектов, те, кто были заняты на нем, сидели на бенче, пока их не перекинули на другие. Все, кто ушел тогда, ушел по своей воле  :smileflag:  Куда, называть не буду, равно как и кто конкретно, это вообще общеизвестная информация. Сокращений не было, зарплату не резали.

----------


## Andreas

> Эксиджен никого не сокращал. Когда закончился один из проектов, те, кто были заняты на нем, сидели на бенче, пока их не перекинули на другие. Все, кто ушел тогда, ушел по своей воле  Куда, называть не буду, равно как и кто конкретно, это вообще общеизвестная информация. Сокращений не было, зарплату не резали.


 Вот что скажу - прекращайте по-хорошему, уже выглядит некрасиво. И видимо вы совсем плохо осведомлены обо всем раз написали то что выше. Я работал в Эксиджене, не буду говорить ни сколько лет ни на каких проектах, но уверяю вас что нет никакой общеизвестной информации, раз вы ее себе так представили. Не собираюсь вам ничего доказывать, так как несмотря на то что уже там не работаю к компании отношусь очень хорошо, но проблемы там действительно были и серьезные. 

Вам хочется кому- то перемыть кости, но судя по тому что вы озвучиваете вы руководствуетесь лишь тем что бабка сказала на скамейке у подъезда, что отнюдь не является достоверной информацией.
И вообще прежде чем что- то писать подобное тому с чего вы начали, нужно подумать о том что каждый по своему трактует то, что ему рассказали либо по- своему представляет себе те причины и обиду по которой был уволен из компании.

----------


## Erzulie

> Вот что скажу - прекращайте по-хорошему, уже выглядит некрасиво. И видимо вы совсем плохо осведомлены обо всем раз написали то что выше. Я работал в Эксиджене, не буду говорить ни сколько лет ни на каких проектах, но уверяю вас что нет никакой общеизвестной информации, раз вы ее себе так представили. Не собираюсь вам ничего доказывать, так как несмотря на то что уже там не работаю к компании отношусь очень хорошо, но проблемы там действительно были и серьезные. 
> 
> Вам хочется кому- то перемыть кости, но судя по тому что вы озвучиваете вы руководствуетесь лишь тем что бабка сказала на скамейке у подъезда, что отнюдь не является достоверной информацией.
> И вообще прежде чем что- то писать подобное тому с чего вы начали, нужно подумать о том что каждый по своему трактует то, что ему рассказали либо по- своему представляет себе те причины и обиду по которой был уволен из компании.


 Написала в личку, откуда я это знаю. И как минимум, жду извинений - с твоей стороны некорректно писать так, хотя, в принципе, можешь и не утруждаться.
Особенно странно слышать от тебя, если у тебя от Эксиджена хорошие воспоминания. Со своей стороны его могу ласково обозвать "кузницей менеджеров"  :smileflag:  
Да, были финансовые проблемы, которые уже давно решились.

----------


## KolobocK

не помню точно, годика полтора был тут "один" представитель, которому Комодо якобы наступило на хвост, развивал всякого рода разговоры да сказы.
и вот...

-------
да, я работал в Комодо, и собеседование у меня было в общей сложности 4 часа, в несколько этапов. но ведь не на юниора же шёл, и, игра стоила свеч.
ушёл в другую фирму, как выше писали "большую компанию Одессы". там не лучше оказалось, и другая фирма получила свои минуса и плюса также (в мои понятия).

а по сути, нельзя сравнивать компании разрабатывающие продукты для заказчика, и те, которые разрабатывают сами свои продукты.

----------


## Fallout

> а по сути, нельзя сравнивать компании разрабатывающие продукты для заказчика, и те, которые разрабатывают сами свои продукты.


 Почему ?

----------


## Allann

> Почему ?


 наверное потому что одно дело тратить свои деньги и совсем другое - чужие 

а если серьезно, то смотря по каким критериям сравнивать... если с т.з. наемного работника, его условий труда, зп, комфорта и пр.,  то вполне можно и нужно сравнивать )

----------


## Allann

что же касается Эксиджена, то это хороший урок другим компаниям
кстати многие выучили этот урок и не допускают уникальности/незаменимости сотрудников не важно какой должности.. чтобы в один прекрасный день пару десятков человек не свалило в др контору

----------


## Allann

о Комодо пару слов чтобы сбалансировать весы 
все там было и есть, и свежая кровь в виде 10% ежегодного сокращения, и волны массового сокращения сотрудников (преимущественно Куа, но и Девы многие попали под раздачу), за что кстати Комодо очень благодарны Логика и Люксофт, которые с радостью и очень быстро большую часть выгнанных трудоустроили 
так что дыма без огня не бывает и если звезды падают, значит это кому нибудь нужно 

в целом Комодо нормальная средняя компания для работы, как и везде есть свои минусы и плюсы
и не забывайте, что человек приходит работать в компанию, а уходит от конкретного руководителя...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...человек приходит работать в компанию, *а уходит то конкретного руководителя*...


  вот... в самую точку...

----------


## Andreas

> вот... в самую точку...


 Мда, тоже полностью согласен )))))
Блин, как же мне везет работать с нормальными начальниками, тьфу-тьфу!!! ))

----------


## 18-я весна

> ну тогда порадуйтесь еще больше так как там еще практикуется 10% ежегодное плановое сокращение штата. головная боль менеджеров кстати...


 Я считаю что это и в самом деле один из лучших способов держать коллектив в тонусе и привлекать свежие кадры.
Жестковато конечно по отношению к 10%, но увольняют надеюсь худших, а их мне не жалко  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Я считаю что это и в самом деле один из лучших способов держать коллектив в тонусе и привлекать свежие кадры.
> Жестковато конечно по отношению к 10%, но увольняют надеюсь худших, а их мне не жалко


 А вот эта мысль весьма глуповата. Что значит увольняют худших? Мы тут не менеджеров по продажам нанимаем, которые уже через пару лет работы расслабляются. Если вы их нанимали, значит считали что эти люди чего-то стоят, одно дело отказываться от услуг человека не прошедшего испытательный срок, другое дело - избавляться от людей, которые хотя бы год проработали. А возможно проблема не в людях, а как написали выше в их руководителях проектов? Либо полном отсутствии стимуляции. 
Лично я не хотел бы работать в компании где даже теоретически могу попасть под вот такую вот плановую раздачу, я хочу быть уверенным в компании на все 100, если это не стартап и я сам принимаю на себя опеделенные риски.

----------


## Erzulie

> А вот эта мысль весьма глуповата. Что значит увольняют худших? Мы тут не менеджеров по продажам нанимаем, которые уже через пару лет работы расслабляются. Если вы их нанимали, значит считали что эти люди чего-то стоят, одно дело отказываться от услуг человека не прошедшего испытательный срок, другое дело - избавляться от людей, которые хотя бы год проработали. А возможно проблема не в людях, а как написали выше в их руководителях проектов? Либо полном отсутствии стимуляции. 
> *Лично я не хотел бы работать в компании где даже теоретически могу попасть под вот такую вот плановую раздачу, я хочу быть уверенным в компании на все 100, если это не стартап и я сам принимаю на себя опеделенные риски.*


 именно эту мысль и только ее (и более абсолютно никакую другую) я хотела озвучить в своем, возможно, по-женски эмоциональном, посте.

----------


## Zoreg

> а по сути, нельзя сравнивать компании разрабатывающие продукты для заказчика, и те, которые разрабатывают сами свои продукты.


 Ну всё-таки немного разное отношение к сотрудникам, хотя наверно тоже от конкретной компании зависит

----------


## 18-я весна

> А вот эта мысль весьма глуповата. Что значит увольняют худших? Мы тут не менеджеров по продажам нанимаем, которые уже через пару лет работы расслабляются. Если вы их нанимали, значит считали что эти люди чего-то стоят, одно дело отказываться от услуг человека не прошедшего испытательный срок, другое дело - избавляться от людей, которые хотя бы год проработали. А возможно проблема не в людях, а как написали выше в их руководителях проектов? Либо полном отсутствии стимуляции. 
> Лично я не хотел бы работать в компании где даже теоретически могу попасть под вот такую вот плановую раздачу, я хочу быть уверенным в компании на все 100, если это не стартап и я сам принимаю на себя опеделенные риски.


 Да полно вам. Нормальные сотрудники ничего не теряют от такой схемы.
Допустим происходит сокращение 10%.
Тут возможны 3 разных варианта событий:
1) Вас не уволили - проблемы нет.
2) Вас уволили потому что дурак - скатертью дорога.
3) Вас незаслуженно уволили - вы довольно быстро узнали что в компании Х неадекватный критерий оценки сотрудников, поэтому смысла там работать изначально не было. Это очень полезный опыт. Ну и повод задуматься, может вы все-таки дурак, просто считаете себя умным.

----------


## Andreas

> Да полно вам. Нормальные сотрудники ничего не теряют от такой схемы.
> Допустим происходит сокращение 10%.
> Тут возможны 3 разных варианта событий:
> 1) Вас не уволили - проблемы нет.
> 2) Вас уволили потому что дурак - скатертью дорога.
> 3) Вас незаслуженно уволили - вы довольно быстро узнали что в компании Х неадекватный критерий оценки сотрудников, поэтому смысла там работать изначально не было. Это очень полезный опыт. Ну и повод задуматься, может вы все-таки дурак, просто считаете себя умным.


 а зачем набирать дураков? или этого не видно из первых месяцев работы (называемых испытательными)?
если не увидели тогда плохо работает рекруитмент и тимлиды, раз уже на первых этапах не могут понять что из себя представляет человек
или 
1) дурак ТимЛид, который не может защитить интересы подчиненных ему людей и их увольняют
2) дураки Проджектменеджеры, которые не могут и не умеют справляться с трудностями на проекте из-за чего работа самих программистов катится к чертям
3) ну и дальше вверх по рангу...

в свое время приезжал в одну из компаний в которой я работал CEO, так вот я уловил одну фразу от него, которая гласит что капитал и душа любой IT-компании это именно сотрудники низшего звена - программисты, и в трудные времена нужно избавляться от дорогостоящего менеджмента, проблемных проджектменеджеров и ТимЛидов, которые не умеют построить рабочий процесс в своих подчиненных ветках

к чему я веду - к тому что так называемое ПЛАНОВОЕ сокращение штата в такое-то кол-во процентов это бред и я принципиально буду ставить такую компанию пониже в рейтинге тех, к кому захочу обратиться в случае поиска работы и не важно какой проект и с кем придется работать, видно уже само отношение конторы...

ну и последнее - в нашея городе насколько мне известно, никто такое не практикует, как минимум потому что самих этих программеров в городе дефицит и многим приходится наоборот нанимать полных джуниоров и обучать...
а история если и касается кого-то, то опять же - тестеров, от которых еще раз повторюсь, куда легче избавиться в трудные времена для компании либо из-за закрытия крупных проектов, когда этих же тестеров потом просто некуда девать

----------


## 18-я весна

> а зачем набирать дураков? или этого не видно из первых месяцев работы (называемых испытательными)?
> если не увидели тогда плохо работает рекруитмент и тимлиды, раз уже на первых этапах не могут понять что из себя представляет человек


 Мы живем в реальном мире, где люди совершают ошибки.
В частности невозможно в 100% случаев на собеседовании и испытательном сроке узнать все качества сотрудника.
Когда компания большая - эта погрешность увеличивается.

Должен быть механизм исправления ошибок менеджмента.
Сокращения о которых сотрудникам заранее известно что они будут - это один из эффективных и честных способов решить эту проблему.

----------


## Andreas

> Мы живем в реальном мире, где люди совершают ошибки.
> В частности невозможно в 100% случаев на собеседовании и испытательном сроке узнать все качества сотрудника.
> Когда компания большая - эта погрешность увеличивается.
> 
> Должен быть механизм исправления ошибок менеджмента.
> Сокращения о которых сотрудникам заранее известно что они будут - это один из эффективных и честных способов решить эту проблему.


 "механизм исправления" - хорошая формулировка, если сказать в кавычках, больше комментировать нечего!

П.С. на вашем месте я бы вообще ничего не писал, т.к. судя по сообщениям на форуме у вас вообще нет предостаточного опыта в IT-сфере, а если быть точнее, то вообще нет
так что может вы прислушаетесь к мнению людей, которые тут работают уже 10 лет, а не будете тут высказывать свое представление о том в чем не разбираетесь, хотя возможно (судя по возрасту) на прошлых работах/отраслях такая методика и могла бы сработать!

----------


## 18-я весна

> П.С. на вашем месте я бы вообще ничего не писал, т.к. судя по сообщениям на форуме у вас вообще нет предостаточного опыта в IT-сфере, а если быть точнее, то вообще нет


 Поржал. Спасибо.
Не позорьтесь своими "аналитическими способностями".

----------


## Andreas

> Поржал. Спасибо.
> Не позорьтесь своими "аналитическими способностями".


 поржали? хм... весьма лаконично! 
ну судя из того что вы говорите, боюсь не только у меня может сложится такое впечатление, тем более что вот такая вот практика, которую вы так рьяно защищаете присуща некоторым другим отраслям в Украине, но никак не в IT, где дорожат каждым сотрудником!
если нет - озвучьте компанию в которой работаете, только боюсь сделаете в ней огромную брешь, раз люди из нее рассуждают как вы!

----------


## 18-я весна

> поржали? хм... весьма лаконично! 
> ну судя из того что вы говорите, боюсь не только у меня может сложится такое впечатление, тем более что вот такая вот практика, которую вы так рьяно защищаете присуща некоторым другим отраслям в Украине, но никак не в IT, где дорожат каждым сотрудником!
> если нет - озвучьте компанию в которой работаете, только боюсь сделаете в ней огромную брешь, раз люди из нее рассуждают как вы!


 Я фрилансер последние несколько лет. 
А до этого 12 лет работал в небольшой ИТ компании.
И что из этого следует? Правильно - ничего.

Впрочем что это я с вами переговариваюсь. 
Вы проявили уже доступный вам уровень дискуссии перейдя на личности.
Прощайте.

----------


## Andreas

в общем вы сами и ответили на мои претензии - небольшая контора 12 лет и сейчас фрилансер, тогда откуда познания в том как нужно управлять крупной конторой?
можете не отвечать, вы ведь уже попрощались )

----------


## 18-я весна

> в общем вы сами и ответили на мои претензии - небольшая контора 12 лет и сейчас фрилансер, тогда откуда познания в том как нужно управлять крупной конторой?
> можете не отвечать, вы ведь уже попрощались )


 Я сам решаю когда и кому отвечать. Хочу прощаюсь, хочу здороваюсь.

Я правильно понял? Вы - директор крупной успешной ИТ компании? 
Ведь по вашей логике только они могут судить о том как правильно управлять успешной ИТ компанией.
Откуда у программиста или менеджера среднего звена познания в том как нужно управлять крупной конторой?

----------


## Andreas

> Я сам решаю когда и кому отвечать. Хочу прощаюсь, хочу здороваюсь.
> 
> Я правильно понял? Вы - директор крупной успешной ИТ компании? 
> Ведь по вашей логике только они могут судить о том как правильно управлять успешной ИТ компанией.
> Откуда у программиста или менеджера среднего звена познания в том как нужно управлять крупной конторой?


 как минимум работая в подобных 9 лет, я вижу что делают руководители, как происходит производственный процесс в успешных организациях и на успешных проектах, а также что происходит, и почему, с неуспешными
тоже касается и найма кадров и увольнения...
и должен заметить за 9 лет ни разу не встречался с подобной практикой, озвученной вами, потому как она априори разрушительна для любой IT-конторы, где даже человек только-только пришедший должен чувствоваться себя в надежной и перспективной сплоченной команде... хотя знаю что в парочке контор действительно подобное имело место быть, и опять же не с программистами!

все, более не вижу смысла что-то объяснять, надоело, только время теряю!

----------


## 18-я весна

> как минимум работая в подобных 9 лет, я вижу что делают руководители,


 Понятно, такая же кухарка как и я, только с самомнением.

----------


## Liza_Za

> Ну по правде говоря ручное тестирование отдельными специально выделенными для этого людьми сейчас не в моде, и это игнорировать не получится если этой моде следует заказчик и диктует условия.


 VisualBasic тоже,  может , не в моде, однако периодически ой как требуется ( все по той же причине - заказчик диктует условия)

----------


## Fallout

> VisualBasic тоже,  может , не в моде, однако периодически ой как требуется ( все по той же причине - заказчик диктует условия)


 Ну так в чем проблема?  :smileflag:  Если окупается то будет и VisualBasic и хоть что угодно. Все для заказчика, пусть только денежку платит.

Ручные тестировщики, если они нужны, это же относительно легкая прибыль для аутсорсинговых контор, многие конторы начинали именно с аусорсинга ручного тестирования.

Но сейчас многие проекты небольшие, часто стартапы, да еще и по методикам разработки где не берется особо в счет ручное тестирование.

----------


## Frku20

> Давайте я до кучи еще и положительных отзывов дам?   Слышала хорошие отзывы о ....... и Провектусе.


  устаревшая информация.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> устаревшая информация.


  ну так обновите ее для уважаемой общественности...

----------


## Allann

> Я считаю что это и в самом деле один из лучших способов держать коллектив в тонусе и привлекать свежие кадры.
> Жестковато конечно по отношению к 10%, но увольняют надеюсь худших, а их мне не жалко


 не стоит обобщать практику ведения бизнеса одной компании возглавляемой конкретным персонажем на всех
проблема в том что увольняют по такому сценарию как правило не худших, а неугодных/неудобных начальству 

в целом это невыгодная для компания практика и используется только в конторах где руководство представлено одним конкретным человеком-боссом, который по сути творит что хочет... тем более что пока к нему дойдет инфа о текущем положении дел в штаты из украины... она может малость модифицироваться "благодаря" местному менеджменту... со всеми вытекающими

----------


## Allann

> в свое время приезжал в одну из компаний в которой я работал CEO, так вот я уловил одну фразу от него, которая гласит что капитал и душа любой IT-компании это именно сотрудники низшего звена - программисты, и в трудные времена нужно избавляться от дорогостоящего менеджмента, проблемных проджектменеджеров и ТимЛидов, которые не умеют построить рабочий процесс в своих подчиненных ветках


 +1

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Я фрилансер последние несколько лет. 
> А до этого 12 лет работал в небольшой ИТ компании....


  странно..
обычно наоборот происходит.. сначала фриланс... а потом работа в крупных и не очень компаниях...

----------


## Allann

> устаревшая информация.


 да, да 
обновите пожалуйста, мне тоже очень интересно

----------


## 18-я весна

> странно..
> обычно наоборот происходит.. сначала фриланс... а потом работа в крупных и не очень компаниях...


 Староват я уже и ленив, чтоб быть мальчиком на побегушках.
Лично для меня фрилансер выше наемного работника в карьерном росте программиста с точки зрения сохранения в порядке нервной системы, а также степени личной свободы.

----------


## Fallout

> Староват я уже и ленив, чтоб быть мальчиком на побегушках.
> Лично для меня фрилансер выше наемного работника в карьерном росте программиста с точки зрения сохранения в порядке нервной системы, а также степени личной свободы.


 Фрилансер тот же мальчик на побегушках, только работу себе еще ищет. Хотя конечно такая мантра что типа если что можно отказаться от работы гуляет в устах фрилансеров, причем как будто работник "на дядю" не может отказаться от конкретного дяди и найти другого. А на счет роста - может вы путаете freelance c self-employed или уже с владельцем бизнеса с привлечением дополнительных сотрудников также приносящих доход?

----------


## 18-я весна

> не стоит обобщать практику ведения бизнеса одной компании возглавляемой конкретным персонажем на всех
> проблема в том что увольняют по такому сценарию как правило не худших, а неугодных/неудобных начальству 
> 
> в целом это невыгодная для компания практика и используется только в конторах где руководство представлено одним конкретным человеком-боссом, который по сути творит что хочет... тем более что пока к нему дойдет инфа о текущем положении дел в штаты из украины... она может малость модифицироваться "благодаря" местному менеджменту... со всеми вытекающими


 Я вообще не имел в виду какие-то конкретные компании. Тем более не Комодо, поскольку мне не знакомо внутреннее состояние дел там, и эти 10%-ые сокращения вполне возможно такие же "достоверные" данные как и "собеседования по 5 часов".  :smileflag: 
Я только высказывал свое мнение как должно быть.
И я не согласен что практика сокращений не выгодна компании.
Это один из видов обратной связи, без чего любая система либо умирает либо начинает производить бессмысленные действия.

----------


## 18-я весна

> Фрилансер тот же мальчик на побегушках, только работу себе еще ищет. Хотя конечно такая мантра что типа если что можно отказаться от работы гуляет в устах фрилансеров, причем как будто работник "на дядю" не может отказаться от конкретного дяди и найти другого. А на счет роста - может вы путаете freelance c self-employed или уже с владельцем бизнеса с привлечением дополнительных сотрудников также приносящих доход?


 Не-не.
К наемному работнику приходит начальник и говорит - делай этот проект (который далеко не всегда интересен, и не всегда вообще оказывается в итоге нужен)
Лично для меня такая работа - это низший уровень комфорта.

А у фрилансера наоборот - он сам выбирает интересный проект и вменяемого начальника.
Ничего сильно долго искать не надо - за вами очередь (я имею в виду у востребованных спецов конечно, а не чернорабочих).

Под ленью я имел в виду - лень делать всякую херню что прийдет в голову менеджеру.
Плюс ходить на работу в офис - это уже не для меня, только если буду умирать от голода - тогда разве что.

Самозанятый - это следующий этап после фриланса. Я впринципе совмещаю эти две стадии.
Дальше - полноценная компания, тоже в планах когда продажи станут стабильными чтобы иметь возможность платить з/п сотрудникам.

Если у кого-то другие приоритеты, то я не осуждаю, мало ли кому что нравится.

----------


## Fallout

> Не-не.
> К наемному работнику приходит начальник и говорит - делай этот проект (который далеко не всегда интересен, и не всегда вообще оказывается в итоге нужен)
> Лично для меня такая работа - это низший уровень комфорта.
> 
> А у фрилансера наоборот - он сам выбирает интересный проект и вменяемого начальника.
> Ничего сильно долго искать не надо - за вами очередь (я имею в виду у востребованных спецов конечно, а не чернорабочих).
> 
> Под ленью я имел в виду - лень делать всякую херню что прийдет в голову менеджеру.
> Плюс ходить на работу в офис - это уже не для меня, только если буду умирать от голода - тогда разве что.
> ...


 Многие проекты идут относительно долго, годами и как проект так и начальника то впринципе тоже можно выбирать. 

интересные проекты и в итоге нужные - что это такое, поделитесь ?

----------


## 18-я весна

> интересные проекты и в итоге нужные - что это такое, поделитесь ?


 Вы что сомневаетесь что такое возможно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Вы что сомневаетесь что такое возможно?


 Да. И?

----------


## kresteleff

Обажаю больных фрилансом  :smileflag:

----------


## 18-я весна

> Да. И?


 Что "и"? 
С чего вы решили что то что интересно мне, може быть интересно вам?

Ну ладно вот вам подробности: текущий проект - кеширующий прокси сервер для провайдеров.
Что интересного в нем мне: 
1) язык - С++ со всеми новыми фичами языка. Т.е. тимлид максимально открыт для новых технологий
2) оптимизация для очень нагруженных систем
3) вебинтерфейс (конфигуратор) отделен от самого сервера, пишется на Питоне, и им занимаются другие разработчики - это огромный плюс, так как я ненавижу пользовательские интерфейсы кодировать
4) востребованность есть, клиенты - крупные ISP в юговосточной азии

Предпоследний проект был у того же заказчика, программная реализация балансировщика HTTP, аналог Citrix Netscaler.
Это был очень интересный для меня проект именно с точки зрения задействованных технологий, поэтому то, что дальше proof of concept дело не пошло, для меня не имело значения.

----------


## Fallout

> Что "и"? 
> С чего вы решили что то что интересно мне, може быть интересно вам?
> 
> Ну ладно вот вам подробности: текущий проект - кеширующий прокси сервер для провайдеров.
> Что интересного в нем мне: 
> 1) язык - С++ со всеми новыми фичами языка. Т.е. тимлид максимально открыт для новых технологий
> 2) оптимизация для очень нагруженных систем
> 3) вебинтерфейс (конфигуратор) отделен от самого сервера, пишется на Питоне, и им занимаются другие разработчики - это огромный плюс, так как я ненавижу пользовательские интерфейсы кодировать
> 4) востребованность есть, клиенты - крупные ISP в юговосточной азии
> ...


 Мне не особо интересно сидеть кнопки на клаве давить если рассматривать как самоцель в жизни в целом. Вот просто и  интересно что часто многие подразумевают под понятием "интересный проект".

Но вы реально можете так просто все бросить если вдруг поймете что проект перестал быть интересным, не пострадает ли ваша репутация как фрилансера?, контроль за работой ведется раз в месяц, на тот случай если неделю -другую у вас будет отсутсвовать нужное настроение?

----------


## 18-я весна

> Но вы реально можете так просто все бросить если вдруг поймете что проект перестал быть интересным, не пострадает ли ваша репутация как фрилансера?, контроль за работой ведется раз в месяц, на тот случай если неделю -другую у вас будет отсутсвовать нужное настроение?


 Чтобы ваша репутация не страдала, не нужно никого кидать просто  :smileflag: 
Если мне нужен по любой причине перерыв то я заранее предупреждаю что в течении такого-то срока я не смогу работать. И нет проблем.
В этом преимущество фриланса. 

Контроль, слово-то какое смешное.
Мы же не школьники чтоб нас контролировали
Все работы (новые фичи, фиксы) описываются в тикетах, которые обновляются по мере прогресса. Если не будет прогресса - наверно распрощаются с тобой.
Вот и весь контроль. 

Хотя конечно на низкоквалифицированных работах наверно пожестче контроль нужен, т.к. туда берут кого попало. Но меня как-то не особо интересуют такие проекты  :smileflag:

----------


## 18-я весна

> Мне не особо интересно сидеть кнопки на клаве давить если рассматривать как самоцель в жизни в целом.


 Так а про цель в жизни никто не говорил.
Речь шла о выборе:
1) сидеть кнопки на клаве давить на интересном проекте
2) сидеть кнопки на клаве давить на неинтересном проекте

----------


## Fallout

> Чтобы ваша репутация не страдала, не нужно никого кидать просто 
> Если мне нужен по любой причине перерыв то я заранее предупреждаю что в течении такого-то срока я не смогу работать. И нет проблем.
> В этом преимущество фриланса. 
> 
> Контроль, слово-то какое смешное.
> Мы же не школьники чтоб нас контролировали
> Все работы (новые фичи, фиксы) описываются в тикетах, которые обновляются по мере прогресса. Если не будет прогресса - наверно распрощаются с тобой.
> Вот и весь контроль. 
> 
> Хотя конечно на низкоквалифицированных работах наверно пожестче контроль нужен, т.к. туда берут кого попало. Но меня как-то не особо интересуют такие проекты


 Но взять перерыв можно не только во фрилансе. 

Прогресс то должен быть не когда захочется а в определенные промежутки времени. Где тут свобода?

А между тем фрилансеров которые работают повременно очень даже заставляют своить проги что позволят контролировать чем занимался фрилансер в определенное время.




> Так а про цель в жизни никто не говорил.
> Речь шла о выборе:
> 1) сидеть кнопки на клаве давить на интересном проекте
> 2) сидеть кнопки на клаве давить на неинтересном проекте


 Наверно повезло тем людям что еще могут сделать деление проектов на "интересные" и "неинтересные"

----------


## 18-я весна

> Наверно повезло тем людям что еще могут сделать деление проектов на "интересные" и "неинтересные"


 Понятием "везение" оперируют те, кто не понимает, что не обстоятельства, а человек сам, лично, является причиной своих неудач и достижений.

----------


## Fallout

> Понятием "везение" оперируют те, кто не понимает, что не обстоятельства, а человек сам, лично, является причиной своих неудач и достижений.


 А ну да надо повторять что жизнь прекрасна или еще какую мантру и желательно перед зеркалом

----------


## 18-я весна

> А ну да надо повторять что жизнь прекрасна или еще какую мантру и желательно перед зеркалом


 Причем здесь это.
Я вам говорю, если у вас чего-то нет, то значит вы поленились поднять свою задницу и сделать это.
Если вы не инвалид, то других причин нет.

----------


## Andreas

> Причем здесь это.
> Я вам говорю, если у вас чего-то нет, то значит вы поленились поднять свою задницу и сделать это.
> Если вы не инвалид, то других причин нет.


 слушай фрилансер... не задолбало?
твои понятия об устройстве и манере поведения крупных компаний, об интересных и не интересных проектах, вообще то что ты по больше части связан с языком C++, а не Java, а именно последний в нашем городе обладаем самым сильным сообществом и наличием крупных компаний, никак не вяжутся и не понятны тем, кто работает в этом сообществе
поэтому прекращай флудить!

----------


## 18-я весна

> слушай фрилансер... не задолбало?


 Меня - нет.
Если вас что-то не устраивает, не ходите сюда.

----------


## Fallout

> Причем здесь это.
> Я вам говорю, если у вас чего-то нет, то значит вы поленились поднять свою задницу и сделать это.
> Если вы не инвалид, то других причин нет.


 Если у вас чего то нет, но это нужно, то тут есть несколько вариантов: признать что у вас этого нет(стремится и не стремится к этому это уже другой вопрос) и убедить себя что вам это не нужно.
Для меня проекты не делятся на "интересные" и "не интересные", они мне одинаково не интересны так как отнимают у меня время которе я мог уделить своей семье, друзьям и т п
И можно много философствовать на эту тему.

Когда зашла речь об "интересных проектах" мне стало действительно интересно узнать что вкладывают в эту, избитую HR фразу, остальные разработчики, может действительно у нас можно встретить настолько интересное.

----------


## Allann

все конечно имеют равные права высказываться, но темка всетаки посвящена компаниям, а не свободным работягам

----------


## 18-я весна

> все конечно имеют равные права высказываться, но темка всетаки посвящена компаниям, а не свободным работягам


 В опросе есть пункт Freelance, который к тому же побольше набрал процентов, чем некоторые _крупные компании_(tm) 
Так шо не надо.

----------


## Manhetten

> да, да 
> обновите пожалуйста, мне тоже очень интересно


 Ага, тоже страшно интересно, что там Ерзулие знает про Провектус)

----------


## Erzulie

> Ага, тоже страшно интересно, что там Ерзулие знает про Провектус)


 а при чем здесь я?  :smileflag:  Лично я уже говорила, что слышала хорошие отзывы от работающих там.

----------


## Stef

Это Frku20 знает про Провектус  :smileflag:

----------


## Bra!n

Не стесняйтесь, товарищи, рассказывайте, а то уже пол-ветки заинтриговали )

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> а при чем здесь я?  ...


  тебя спутали с автором вот этого поста... тыц..

----------


## Manhetten

> устаревшая информация.


 
Фрку20, народ жаждет прозрения!

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Фрку20, народ жаждет прозрения!


 Думаю, что что-то знает. Не знаю ничего, но уж очень подозрительно, что народ оттуда уходит в последнее время пачками,  значит, что-то там видимо не так.
А начинали хорошо.

----------


## Allann

> В опросе есть пункт Freelance, который к тому же побольше набрал процентов, чем некоторые _крупные компании_(tm) 
> Так шо не надо.


 название темы приоритетней, чем опросник

----------


## Allann

> Думаю, что что-то знает. Не знаю ничего, но уж очень подозрительно, что народ оттуда уходит в последнее время пачками,  значит, что-то там видимо не так.
> А начинали хорошо.


 а может не там стало плохо, а где-то стало лучше?

----------


## Andreas

> Думаю, что что-то знает. Не знаю ничего, но уж очень подозрительно, что народ оттуда уходит в последнее время пачками,  значит, что-то там видимо не так.
> А начинали хорошо.


 А куда уходит если не секрет?

----------


## Ciklum

Ура!
Мы снова Best Employer по версии www.dou.ua в номинации "компании со штатом 800+ человек"
На их сайте доступна запись церемонии награждения.  :smileflag: 

Извините, что хвастаемся - не удержались  :smileflag:

----------


## Hose

> я хотела озвучить в своем, возможно, по-женски эмоциональном, посте.


 "О, Гермиона, а ты оказывается тоже девушка!"(с) "Гарри Поттер"  :smileflag: 

Вспомнилось, некоторое время назад на форуме препирались двое из Комодо(один бывший). В той истории проглядывалась такая себе "системная" проблема - запущенная конфликтная ситуация. Довольно прозрачный был намек, что филиал не вполне "здоров". С тех пор могли молоточком подстучать а могли и нет.

----------


## Provectus

Привет, 

По поводу Провектуса

Во первых, спешу нас и всех поздравить, что мы заняли призовое место вреди IT компаний Украина в размере до 80 человек среди 12 компаний кто решился участвовать. И получается мы первые в Одессе в этом размере. Нас сейчас 70, так что наверное в следующем году мы будем участвовать в другой весовой категории. 
За один год, это очень большой шаг!!!

Спасибо ребятам что у нас работают за такое признание!!! Ура!!! Это было все сделано всеми вместе!!!

http://dou.ua/lenta/articles/itogi-konkursa-best-employer-2011/

Мы ждем всех к нам!!!

----------


## Provectus

По поводу поста что от нас уходят. Я напишу с деталями, так как не люблю слухи 

От нас за год (на 28 октября) что мы существуем ушло 
   1 человек в Exigen Services
   1 человек в KM Ware
   2 человека в Lohika
   1 человек в  AT Consulting
   2 человека в RingCentral 
   2 человека не знаю куда

Из этих ребят кто ушел 5 человек ушли по обоюдному желанию компании и сотрудника, 4 человека были для нас ударом. 

При становлении фирмы от до 70 человек за год это естественно. 

Учитывая что остальным ребят нравиться, и это было подтверждено DOU, я думаю что мы идем в правильном направлении. 
У нас не все идеально и есть еще много что доделывать. 

Ждем вас у нас!!! У нас открыто сейчас 15 позиций.

----------


## Stef

> Привет, 
> 
> По поводу Провектуса
> 
> Во первых, спешу нас и всех поздравить, что мы заняли призовое место вреди IT компаний Украина в размере до 80 человек среди 12 компаний кто решился участвовать. И получается мы первые в Одессе в этом размере.


 Первые и единственные  :smileflag:

----------


## Наффаня

> И кто-то что-то слыхал про Zoral Labs?


 Мне тоже интересно, что это за компания такая таинственная? Ни сайта украинского не нашел, а тот что есть американский, так там даже про офисы в Украине и не слыхивали. 
Кто что знает, отпишитесь пожалуйста. Заинтересовало их объявление на работа.уа о вакансии по AI.

----------


## Оsanna

> Мне тоже интересно, что это за компания такая таинственная? Ни сайта украинского не нашел, а тот что есть американский, так там даже про офисы в Украине и не слыхивали. 
> Кто что знает, отпишитесь пожалуйста. Заинтересовало их объявление на работа.уа о вакансии по AI.


 А офисы есть в Одессе и Киеве точно.

----------


## Andreas

> Мне тоже интересно, что это за компания такая таинственная? Ни сайта украинского не нашел, а тот что есть американский, так там даже про офисы в Украине и не слыхивали. 
> Кто что знает, отпишитесь пожалуйста. Заинтересовало их объявление на работа.уа о вакансии по AI.


 знаю двух очень толклвых ребят, которые там сейчас работают
если они туда пошли, значит компания стоящая

----------


## Allann

я тоже о них почти ничего не слышал.. только то, что они в области AI что-то делают...
есть у кого-нибудь их контакты или какие-то координаты?

----------


## Stef

на developers кое какие отзывы есть - из Киева и Харькова http://dou.ua/companies/zoral/comments/
По Одессе видны вакасии QA и Java/AI c GATE.ac.uk опытом, так  что похоже они действительно тут работают.

----------


## red_mould

Я тоже заинтересовался ихней вакансией Senior C/C++ Driver Developer которая висела на rabota.ua но что-то тоже толком ничего не нашел по этому вопросу...

----------


## Eg_Mick

> Первые и единственные


  +1

----------


## Eg_Mick

> По поводу поста что от нас уходят. Я напишу с деталями, так как не люблю слухи 
> 
> От нас за год (на 28 октября) что мы существуем ушло 
>    1 человек в Exigen Services
>    1 человек в KM Ware
>    2 человека в Lohika
>    1 человек в  AT Consulting
>    2 человека в RingCentral 
>    2 человека не знаю куда
> ...


 1. Вы только что пропиарили все компании, в которые эти люди ушли, не важно по какому "согласию") Раз ушли, значит условия там лучше, чем у вас. 
2. Странно звучит "не знаю, куда ушло". Вы так богаты персоналом, что даже не спрашиваете, куда они уходят? Мало в это верится при 15 вакансиях. 
3. Для 70 человек, количество ушедших - Очень много. 
4. Был у вас на собеседовании как-то. Я  не знаю, что там рядом идет - стройка или просто дрова рубят непрерывно, но звуки были ужасающими (все время доносились звуки распилки дров и какой -то дрели или перфоратора, при чем с разных сторон).  Для меня , как для программиста, уровень шума в офисе - важная составляющая при выборе. 

P.S. Неприятно видеть такое количество ошибок в одном посте.

----------


## Eg_Mick

> знаю двух очень толклвых ребят, которые там сейчас работают
> если они туда пошли, значит компания стоящая


 Мой друг тоже туда не так давно ушел. Пока отзывался только хорошо.

----------


## Fallout

> 1. Вы только что пропиарили все компании, в которые эти люди ушли, не важно по какому "согласию") Раз ушли, значит условия там лучше, чем у вас. 
> 2. Странно звучит "не знаю, куда ушло". Вы так богаты персоналом, что даже не спрашиваете, куда они уходят? Мало в это верится при 15 вакансиях. 
> 3. Для 70 человек, количество ушедших - Очень много. 
> 4. Был у вас на собеседовании как-то. Я  не знаю, что там рядом идет - стройка или просто дрова рубят непрерывно, но звуки были ужасающими (все время доносились звуки распилки дров и какой -то дрели или перфоратора, при чем с разных сторон).  Для меня , как для программиста, уровень шума в офисе - важная составляющая при выборе. 
> 
> P.S. Неприятно видеть такое количество ошибок в одном посте.


 Да ладно, большие переходы между компаниями сейчас дело обычное, где то проект закончился или перешел в застойную фазу, где то, наоборот, начался.

----------


## Andreas

> Да ладно, большие переходы между компаниями сейчас дело обычное, где то проект закончился или перешел в застойную фазу, где то, наоборот, начался.


 согласен, акцентировать на этом внимание не вижу смысла
люди обычно уходят на проекты, на деньги, если первое начинает сильно раздражать, то зачастую легче вернуться на предидущее место работы и как правило с сохранением той зарплаты на которую ушел
я так понимаю там нет особого разнообразия, особенно для Java разработчиков, поэтому тех, кому что-то не нравится, даже перекинуть некуда, поэтому так и получается

----------


## a1ro

> 1. Вы только что пропиарили все компании, в которые эти люди ушли, не важно по какому "согласию") Раз ушли, значит условия там лучше, чем у вас. 
> 2. Странно звучит "не знаю, куда ушло". Вы так богаты персоналом, что даже не спрашиваете, куда они уходят? Мало в это верится при 15 вакансиях. 
> 3. Для 70 человек, количество ушедших - Очень много. 
> 4. Был у вас на собеседовании как-то. Я  не знаю, что там рядом идет - стройка или просто дрова рубят непрерывно, но звуки были ужасающими (все время доносились звуки распилки дров и какой -то дрели или перфоратора, при чем с разных сторон).  Для меня , как для программиста, уровень шума в офисе - важная составляющая при выборе. 
> 
> P.S. Неприятно видеть такое количество ошибок в одном посте.


 вас обидели в провектусе?) Может на ногу кто наступил или чаю не предложили?

----------


## Provectus

*Eg_Mick*: Огромное спасибо за ваше внимание к нашей компании.

----------


## QA Engineer

> 1. Вы только что пропиарили все компании, в которые эти люди ушли, не важно по какому "согласию") Раз ушли, значит условия там лучше, чем у вас. 
> 2. Странно звучит "не знаю, куда ушло". Вы так богаты персоналом, что даже не спрашиваете, куда они уходят? Мало в это верится при 15 вакансиях. 
> 3. Для 70 человек, количество ушедших - Очень много. 
> 4. Был у вас на собеседовании как-то. Я  не знаю, что там рядом идет - стройка или просто дрова рубят непрерывно, но звуки были ужасающими (все время доносились звуки распилки дров и какой -то дрели или перфоратора, при чем с разных сторон).  Для меня , как для программиста, уровень шума в офисе - важная составляющая при выборе. 
> 
> P.S. Неприятно видеть такое количество ошибок в одном посте.


 1. Усли Вы не в курсе, аттришн - это вполне себе нормальное явление. Люди уходят и приходят. У вас явное ограниченное представление об этом процессе.
2. Есть люди, которые не хотят называть место, куда они уходят. Вы видимо никогда с людьми не работали.
3. Это по каким меркам? есть какието стандарты на эту тему? Или это выши личные метрики?
4. Какие нынче програмеры пошли зажрашиеся. Тишину им подавай понимаешь. Может Вам еще и личный кабинет подать с секритаршей, чтобы по пустякам не беспокоили? )))

P.S. неприятно читать вот такие вот высеры. Если Вас чемто обидела эта компания, так привидите факты. Кто, когда, почему. Нефик тут троллить.

----------


## shipr

По поводу Провектуса. Я один из тех, с тех кого 



> ушли по обоюдному желанию компании и сотрудника


 Могу сказать, что причин для увольнения было не особенно, если не сказать больше. Очень как-то всё субъективно вышло, так что хорошего тут не напишу))))

По поводу офиса... Я конечно же всё понимаю, но как в таком маленьком здании поместилось 70 человек. Когда я там работал, народу було поменьше, но уже тогда было тесновато, сейчас наверное товарищи в коридорах сидят.

----------


## a1ro

> По поводу офиса... Я конечно же всё понимаю, но как в таком маленьком здании поместилось 70 человек. Когда я там работал, народу було поменьше, но уже тогда было тесновато, сейчас наверное товарищи в коридорах сидят.


 офиса теперь два и места всем хватает с головой

----------


## [email protected]

Всё таки очень интересно что же за компания такая Зорал?
Про неё такие слухи ходят. Аж страшно писать.

Слышал что туда берут только с опытом от 5 лет.

У кого какие слухи имеются?

----------


## Оsanna

> Всё таки очень интересно что же за компания такая Зорал?
> Про неё такие слухи ходят. Аж страшно писать.
> 
> Слышал что туда берут только с опытом от 5 лет.
> 
> У кого какие слухи имеются?


 Знаю двух человек оттуда. Довольны  :smileflag:  А вы не пробовали связаться с Зорал лабс и выяснить требования?) Через linkedin, например.

----------


## [email protected]

> Знаю двух человек оттуда. Довольны  А вы не пробовали связаться с Зорал лабс и выяснить требования?) Через linkedin, например.


 Мне поздно с ними связыватся ))) мне интерсно услышать слухи )))

----------


## Allann

слухи более объективны в данном случае имхо
рекрутеры вам такого нарассказывают и нарасхваливают...

----------


## Allann

народ, а как сейчас обстановка в Логике? адекватность менеджмента? что за текущие проекты? общий комфорт работы?

----------


## Оsanna

> слухи более объективны в данном случае имхо
> рекрутеры вам такого нарассказывают и нарасхваливают...


 На такой вопрос уж точно можно получить ответ —



> Слышал что туда берут только с опытом от 5 лет.

----------


## Alex_M

> народ, а как сейчас обстановка в Логике? адекватность менеджмента? что за текущие проекты? общий комфорт работы?


 Если кратко  - все хорошо  :smileflag:

----------


## titans

> народ, а как сейчас обстановка в Логике? адекватность менеджмента? что за текущие проекты? общий комфорт работы?


 Проходил летом собеседование... До сих пор жду ответа....Понятное дело, что я не прошёл. Но отношение к ним я резко поменял.

----------


## Just curiosity

> Проходил летом собеседование... До сих пор жду ответа....


 аналогично)

А в целом видимо не все так замечательно в датском королевстве как вещает Алекс М.
Вон и терки какие-то у них с Провектусом. Почему-то трут сообщения П. в теме о настольном теннисе открытой Л., хотя действительно первый турнир организовывала именно Провектус.
Возможно обе "хороши", но подобные финты на публичном форуме на виду, в карму Логики плюсов всё равно не добавляют  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Ronan

Кто то проходил обучение в тренинг центре Логики? особенно интересует их программа "джуниор ту мидл по java". Поделитесь впечатлениями пожалуйста!

----------


## QA Engineer

> аналогично)
> 
> А в целом видимо не все так замечательно в датском королевстве как вещает Алекс М.
> Вон и терки какие-то у них с Провектусом. Почему-то трут сообщения П. в теме о настольном теннисе открытой Л., хотя действительно первый турнир организовывала именно Провектус.
> Возможно обе "хороши", но подобные финты на публичном форуме на виду, в карму Логики плюсов всё равно не добавляют ))


  Я бы не был столь котегоричным. Терки эти сугубо между HR, но никак не компаниями в целом.

----------


## titans

На мой взгляд, HR это лицо компании как минимум для сотрудников. Т.е. они являются активным фильтром для людей при приёме на работу. Но рыба гниёт с головы. Поэтому и набор персонала не тех, кто может думать, что-то делать , а тех, кто может во время собеседования списать, подмухлевать, ибо оценка идёт тупо по бумаге которую человек написал. не важно, что при этом он обладает красным дипломом, сертификатами,талатом, опытом работы и т.д. Лишь бы на бумажечке всё сошлось. Ну и соответсвенно хамское отношение к кандидам которые не прошли собеседование. Можно про них просто забыть. А чего.... Они и сами поймут скоро это...

----------


## TenЬ

мне очень понравилось как на собеседованиях ведет себя одна компания, не буду называть ее)

Собеседование человека проходит непосредственно с людьми из сектора где нужен человек, после собеседования если все хорошо, то все какбы будет хорошо возьмут на работу)
Но если все плохо, то дальше человеку говорят какую литературу почитать и более того назначают день когда можно прийти еще раз пообщаться, но при этом спросят что то из материала который надо усвоить было (ну и дальше если сильно хотеть то можно добиться своего).

----------


## Andreas

> Кто то проходил обучение в тренинг центре Логики? особенно интересует их программа "джуниор ту мидл по java". Поделитесь впечатлениями пожалуйста!


 а ты реально думаешь что пройдя символическое обучение по какой-то программе сразу перейдешь в разряд Java-программеров с хорошим опытом разработки?
скорее если и есть такая программа, то это неофициальное название другой программы - "проработай у нас 3 года и станешь middle" ))




> мне очень понравилось как на собеседованиях ведет себя одна компания, не буду называть ее)
> Собеседование человека проходит непосредственно с людьми из сектора где нужен человек, после собеседования если все хорошо, то все какбы будет хорошо возьмут на работу)
> Но если все плохо, то дальше человеку говорят какую литературу почитать и более того назначают день когда можно прийти еще раз пообщаться, но при этом спросят что то из материала который надо усвоить было (ну и дальше если сильно хотеть то можно добиться своего).


 не совсем понятно из контекста, слово 'понравилось' читать в кавычках или без них?

----------


## [email protected]

> мне очень понравилось как на собеседованиях ведет себя одна компания, не буду называть ее)
> 
> Собеседование человека проходит непосредственно с людьми из сектора где нужен человек, после собеседования если все хорошо, то все какбы будет хорошо возьмут на работу)
> Но если все плохо, то дальше человеку говорят какую литературу почитать и более того назначают день когда можно прийти еще раз пообщаться, но при этом спросят что то из материала который надо усвоить было (ну и дальше если сильно хотеть то можно добиться своего).


 Случайно не К....о?

----------


## Liza_Za

> народ, а как сейчас обстановка в Логике? адекватность менеджмента? что за текущие проекты? общий комфорт работы?


 \
Все хорошо, более чем) менеджмент адекватный, демократичный и грамотный. Общий комфорт работы - на 4 с двумя плюсами)

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> аналогично)
> 
> А в целом видимо не все так замечательно в датском королевстве как вещает Алекс М.
> Вон и терки какие-то у них с Провектусом. Почему-то трут сообщения П. в теме о настольном теннисе открытой Л., хотя действительно первый турнир организовывала именно Провектус.
> Возможно обе "хороши", но подобные финты на публичном форуме на виду, в карму Логики плюсов всё равно не добавляют ))


 Нигде не замечательно. А терки у Провектуса недавно и по поводу "победителя" как лучшего работодателя были с другими компаниями. Видимо, это и профиль - интриги, конфликты раздувать. Какая разница , кто что организовывал первый? Мне лично по барабану, кто хлеб выдумал, я его просто ем. Не вижу смысла это обсуждать.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Случайно не К....о?


 Комодо?

----------


## DMovchan

> Я бы не был столь котегоричным. Терки эти сугубо между HR, но никак не компаниями в целом.


 +1. HR друг у друга переманивают людей, конкуренция была и есть, это рынок. Что здесь удивительного? Кто-то у кого-то народа больше забрал, к условиям работы не имеет никакого отношения. ИМХО.

----------


## Liza_Za

> Кто то проходил обучение в тренинг центре Логики? особенно интересует их программа "джуниор ту мидл по java". Поделитесь впечатлениями пожалуйста!


 На сколько я знаю, он только стартовал, поэтому впечатлениями мало кто еще может поделиться)  Но давно существует QA тренинг центр, и кто-то может поделиться впечатлениями, возможно.

----------


## Liza_Za

> а ты реально думаешь что пройдя символическое обучение по какой-то программе сразу перейдешь в разряд Java-программеров с хорошим опытом разработки?
> скорее если и есть такая программа, то это неофициальное название другой программы - "проработай у нас 3 года и станешь middle" ))


 3 месяца  программа для опытных Juniors (от года опыта работы ) 
"с нуля" обучают НетКрекер и Люкс

----------


## TenЬ

> не совсем понятно из контекста, слово 'понравилось' читать в кавычках или без них?


 ну я же кавычки не поставил)))
я написал по своему мнению хорошую практику проведения собеседований.

----------


## TenЬ

> Случайно не К....о?


 хехех)))

близко но не комодо)

----------


## AndrSonic

> хехех)))
> 
> близко но не комодо)


 попробую и я....     название с двух слов? о_О

----------


## QA Engineer

> +1. HR друг у друга переманивают людей, конкуренция была и есть, это рынок. Что здесь удивительного? Кто-то у кого-то народа больше забрал, к условиям работы не имеет никакого отношения. ИМХО.


 По поводу HR. Я сейчас работаю не в Украине, и тут система абсолютно другая. HR существует только для работы с сотрудниками. Никакого отношения к поиску и найму они не имеют. Для этого нанимаются сторонние компании, которые подыскивают кандидатов. Вот и решение данного конфликта  :smileflag:

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> По поводу HR. Я сейчас работаю не в Украине, и тут система абсолютно другая. HR существует только для работы с сотрудниками. Никакого отношения к поиску и найму они не имеют. Для этого нанимаются сторонние компании, которые подыскивают кандидатов. Вот и решение данного конфликта


 Моя знакомая уехала работать в европейскую страну ХР, тоже говорит, подбора как такового в обязанностях нет и близко. В основном бумажная работа.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> попробую и я....     название с двух слов? о_О


 квазар, наверное) ну зачем так интриговать

----------


## Stef

> По поводу HR. Я сейчас работаю не в Украине, и тут система абсолютно другая. HR существует только для работы с сотрудниками. Никакого отношения к поиску и найму они не имеют. Для этого нанимаются сторонние компании, которые подыскивают кандидатов. Вот и решение данного конфликта


 у нас тоже HR никакого отношения к поиску не имеет.
И да,  если человек из компании А ушел в Б через кадровое агентство С, а не напрямую, это не меняет сути для А и Б.

----------


## QA Engineer

> у нас тоже HR никакого отношения к поиску не имеет.


 Угу Стеф, а что они тогда делают? Чем они вообще  занимаются?



> И да,  если человек из компании А ушел в Б через кадровое агентство С, а не напрямую, это не меняет сути для А и Б.


 Сути не меняет, вообще ты знаешь причина такого поведения HRов не переходы человека, а коечто другое. Я думаю ты знаешь лучше меня как они работают, и понимаешь о чем я

----------


## Ronan

А какое направление по Вашему мнению более перспективно (java)? 
Bеб или андроид?

----------


## Fallout

> А какое направление по Вашему мнению более перспективно (java)? 
> Bеб или андроид?


 Смотря на каком уровне. Имхо на начальном андроид более перспективен так как легче устроится с хорошим соотношением умения/ЗП

----------


## cONST

Коллеги, в Одессите выложили инфу про опенниги от Лоджистик Сервисес. Ищут Яву. Может, кто в курсе - кто такие и с чем их едят?

----------


## falconwin

Есть вопросы по YM Service. Кто-то что-то знает об этой компании? Что из себя представляет? Какая атмосфера?

----------


## Andreas

> Коллеги, в Одессите выложили инфу про опенниги от Лоджистик Сервисес. Ищут Яву. Может, кто в курсе - кто такие и с чем их едят?


 


> Есть вопросы по YM Service. Кто-то что-то знает об этой компании? Что из себя представляет? Какая атмосфера?


 а в Одессе что, уже нет крупных и сильных компаний, которым работники сейчас не нужны? 
по моим сведениям дефицит по Яве острый у большинства! если конечно не оцениваете себя на позицию Junior

----------


## zub4eg

> по моим сведениям дефицит по Яве острый у большинства! если конечно не оцениваете себя на позицию Junior


 KmWare Охотно берёт джуниоров, например
Дефицит по яве в основном в Лохике, насколько я понимаю. Из-за специфики проектов и расположения офиса.

----------


## Andreas

> KmWare Охотно берёт джуниоров, например
> Дефицит по яве в основном в Лохике, насколько я понимаю. Из-за специфики проектов и расположения офиса.


 У Лохика просто целая гвардия рекрутеров работает, вот и создается впечатление
Exigen, Ciklum - в первом большие потребности по людям, во втором просто нужны

А судя по сообщениям мне - нужны везде!

----------


## cONST

> Дефицит по яве в основном в Лохике, насколько я понимаю. Из-за специфики проектов и расположения офиса.


 Проекты там как проекты. А офис - что делать - сейчас в том районе "Силиконовое Болото" - 4 весьма известных компании, кроме них, и ещё парочка поменьше найдётся.




> А судя по сообщениям мне - нужны везде!


 Особенно, в Киеве  :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

> Есть вопросы по YM Service. Кто-то что-то знает об этой компании? Что из себя представляет? Какая атмосфера?


 честно мне кажется это что то стремное, уже года два они ищут спецов и никак не начнут чтото делать

----------


## Andreas

> Особенно, в Киеве


 Киев понятно, только очень уж я люблю Одессу, чтобы не искать счастья там, где его особо не видно )

----------


## v_i_c

что сейчас происходит в Exigen? активно ищут людей. есть какая-то инфа?

----------


## Andreas

> что сейчас происходит в Exigen? активно ищут людей. есть какая-то инфа?


 А какая инфа нужна? Там сейчас появился HR. 
Крупный проект Insurance.

----------


## v_i_c

> А какая инфа нужна? Там сейчас появился HR. 
> Крупный проект Insurance.


 видел прошлогодние посты о том, что были задержки с выплатой зп.
есть еще что-то негативное по этой компании?)

----------


## Andreas

> видел прошлогодние посты о том, что были задержки с выплатой зп.
> есть еще что-то негативное по этой компании?)


 На пару недель были максимальные задержки в течении 2 месяцев, просто обсуждалось очень жестко, поэтому и отзывы с эмоциями
Сама компания надежная и ничего негативного тебе никто не скажет, т.к. никто из ушедших ничего плохого о конторе сказать не может. Есть один недостаток - кол-во разных проектов, но специфика работы с крупными клиентами предполагает именно такое поведение, поэтому проблемы с проектом сказываются сразу на всем коллективе или на финансировании. Но с последним проблемы уже все решили, если я правильно понимаю.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

что то какая то странная тут тишина... особенно в свете принятия очередного налогового кодекса...
(в прошлый раз шума было больше...)

кто то уже знает каким местом это все обернется для атишников?

а то конец года рядом... и новые правила игры тоже...

----------


## Zoreg

Это ты про 5% от доходов?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Это ты про 5% от доходов?


 ну там несколько вариантов...
или айти только третья группа?

----------


## Zoreg

Ну вот такое читал

----------


## Alkatraz

> Есть вопросы по YM Service. Кто-то что-то знает об этой компании? Что из себя представляет? Какая атмосфера?


  Знаю, там работают знакомые. Довольны. Насколько осведомлена, проекты там разные. И люди туда требуются.

----------


## Quentin J. Tarantino

Господа, подскажите, что сейчас в Одессе нормальная оплата для интермеда QA?

1500 +-,  по больнице?

----------


## Zoreg

> Господа, подскажите, что сейчас в Одессе нормальная оплата для интермеда QA?
> 
> 1500 +-,  по больнице?


 Более чем  :smileflag:

----------


## Zoreg

> В смысле, и 1000 - уже ооочень неплохо?


 Ну шо сразу 500 скидывать, мы ж в Одессе  :smileflag: 
Ну как для какого куа, смотря какая контора, какой проект, кликер или автомотизатор. 
Но имхо мало мест где в Одессе мидлу дадут полторы, тем более со старту (я так понимаю, это имеется ввиду)  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Господа, подскажите, что сейчас в Одессе нормальная оплата для интермеда QA?
> 
> 1500 +-,  по больнице?


 


> Более чем


 Скорее проблема в том что просто мало их требуется, была бы жестокая конкуренция как по Java, тогда был бы другой разговор, а так маешь те що маешь ))

----------


## Zoreg

Мидлов?

----------


## Andreas

> Мидлов?


 нет, вообще тестировщиков... 
представь себе любой проект, на котором работает человек 5 программистов, в лучшем случае такому проекту нужен 1 человек для тестирования, в худшем мелкие клиенты стараются вообще за такое денег не платить, если конечно PM не уговорит киента, что это таки да - нужно
а реально крупных проектов, где требовался бы целый штат для тестирования, внедрение автоматических тестов и прочее, очень мало

----------


## Zoreg

> нет, вообще тестировщиков... 
> представь себе любой проект, на котором работает человек 5 программистов, в лучшем случае такому проекту нужен 1 человек для тестирования, в худшем мелкие клиенты стараются вообще за такое денег не платить, если конечно PM не уговорит киента, что это таки да - нужно
> а реально крупных проектов, где требовался бы целый штат для тестирования, внедрение автоматических тестов и прочее, очень мало


 Ну вроди как уже до многих начальнеков (вменяемых) дошло, что отдельные людия для тестирования, пусть даже автоматизаторы необходимы.

Ну не знаю, уже который год удивляюсь, в городе столько айтишных и околоайтишных вузов, и постоянно во многих (больших) конторах не могут найти тестеровщиков. Конечно, в основном, это мидл\синьёр, но многие и без опыта готовы брать, была бы соображалка, так нету..печалька прям какая-то  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Ну вроди как уже до многих начальнеков (вменяемых) дошло, что отдельные людия для тестирования, пусть даже автоматизаторы необходимы.


 при чем тут вменяемость? я бы сам не брал бы никаких тестировщиков на небольшой проект, при должном подходе программист сам обязан отвечать за тот продукт, который делает
если проект на 90% построен на бизнес-логике, то просто пишутся юнит-тесты на важные составляющие калькуляций и прочее, при этом не обязательно тупо покрывать код на 100%
если же это интернет-страничка, то еще на стадии разработки верстальщиком также все по идее должно прокликиваться и проверяться
зачем тут отдельное тестирование, за которое клиент должен будет выложить еще треть стоимости (человеко-часов)?




> Ну не знаю, уже который год удивляюсь, в городе столько айтишных и околоайтишных вузов, и постоянно во многих (больших) конторах не могут найти тестеровщиков. Конечно, в основном, это мидл\синьёр, но многие и без опыта готовы брать, была бы соображалка, так нету..печалька прям какая-то


 это продолжение обсуждения выше, т.к. тестировщиков куда берут? на крупные проекты, где есть свой производственный процесс, стадии разработки продукта, человек должен будет хорошо понимать бизнес-документацию, хорошо знать английский, должно быть нормальное знание хоть каких-то тулов для тестирования, понимать что такое XML, SOAP, SSO - для многих это отнюдь не тривиальные вещи
ты хоть сам можешь дать оценку, что такое senior QA? лично для меня это человек который за неделю-две может полностью влиться в рабочий процесс и не отнимать время у других, понимая с чем работает и как, поэтому и требуют именно таких, иначе за его обучение платит также клиент, еще и временем человека, который должен его контролировать

а про вузы - какой наш хоть один вуз может  предоставить тебе специалиста, мы не в США, где в Ельском университете пишут курсовые в виде адаптера для интеграции OAuth c CAS SSO сервером, а в Украине где реальные знания получаются только непосредственно на рабочем месте, отсюда и нехватка...

----------


## Fallout

> Ну вроди как уже до многих начальнеков (вменяемых) дошло, что отдельные людия для тестирования, пусть даже автоматизаторы необходимы.
> 
> Ну не знаю, уже который год удивляюсь, в городе столько айтишных и околоайтишных вузов, и постоянно во многих (больших) конторах не могут найти тестеровщиков. Конечно, в основном, это мидл\синьёр, но многие и без опыта готовы брать, была бы соображалка, так нету..печалька прям какая-то


 Это где так требуются тестировщики без обыта работы?

----------


## Zoreg

Как минимум  в лохике (кузнице куа кадров) и комодо, тоже, вроди как не маленькой конторе, периодически  готовы брать сообразительных людей без опыта.

----------


## Fallout

> Как минимум  в лохике (кузнице куа кадров) и комодо, тоже, вроди как не маленькой конторе, периодически  готовы брать сообразительных людей без опыта.


 Что по их последним вакансиям лохики так не скажешь, особенно требованиям(которые потерли) в тренинг центры

----------


## Zoreg

> Что по их последним вакансиям лохики так не скажешь, особенно требованиям(которые потерли) в тренинг центры


 Ну да, лет 5 назад было всё намного проще, но тем не менее такие возможности есть

----------


## darkit

> На пару недель были максимальные задержки в течении 2 месяцев, просто обсуждалось очень жестко, поэтому и отзывы с эмоциями
> Сама компания надежная и ничего негативного тебе никто не скажет, т.к. никто из ушедших ничего плохого о конторе сказать не может. Есть один недостаток - кол-во разных проектов, но специфика работы с крупными клиентами предполагает именно такое поведение, поэтому проблемы с проектом сказываются сразу на всем коллективе или на финансировании. Но с последним проблемы уже все решили, если я правильно понимаю.


 А не подскажешь на сколько укоротился прибалтийский офис  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> А не подскажешь на сколько укоротился прибалтийский офис


 ну во-первых брибалтийкий офис у них вообще существует почти сам по себе, и никакого влияния на остальной Эксиджен не несет
вроде собирались продавать в Вильнюсе весь, но недавно была конференция там, значит не продали или продали только часть
в общем - какая разница? у них проекты свои и с остальными подразделениями сейчас не пересекаются

----------


## Alkatraz

> + 1.
> 
> Ведь в сознании многих, которые еще выбирают свой путь, и смотрят в том числе на потолок з/п, делается для себя вывод, что QA - это в общем-то низший чин в иерархии IT рукоделия.


 с моей точки зрения, тестер - неудавшийся программист, кроме тех случаев, когда человек мечтал именно об этой работе, либо стал тестером, не имея айтишного или околоайтишного образования.

----------


## Аратор

> с моей точки зрения, тестер - неудавшийся программист, кроме тех случаев, когда человек мечтал именно об этой работе, либо стал тестером, не имея айтишного или околоайтишного образования.


 а как по мне это вы говорите о плохих тестерах,потому что хороший тестер должен знать как минимум бейсик))))))) нужно знать как работает программа,как работает код,чтобы находит баги и прочию фигню разрабов.Одним просто нравиться ваять код,другим искать жуков в этом коде))Хоть мне и не нравиться фраза "каждому свое",но в данном случае она применима.

ПыСы я не тестер и не хочу им быть.

----------


## Fallout

> с моей точки зрения, тестер - неудавшийся программист, кроме тех случаев, когда человек мечтал именно об этой работе, либо стал тестером, не имея айтишного или околоайтишного образования.


 Отсутствие айтишного или околоайтишного образования не мешает стать программистом если хочется. А тестер (особенно если ручное тестирование) как по мне очень хороший баланс между прилагаемыми усилиями и получаемой ЗП

----------


## Fallout

> а как по мне это вы говорите о плохих тестерах,потому что хороший тестер должен знать как минимум бейсик))))))) нужно знать как работает программа,как работает код,чтобы находит баги и прочию фигню разрабов.Одним просто нравиться ваять код,другим искать жуков в этом коде))Хоть мне и не нравиться фраза "каждому свое",но в данном случае она применима.
> 
> ПыСы я не тестер и не хочу им быть.


 Знание бейсика наврядли поможет в поске багов. Знание и умение пользоваться другими языками для автоматизации каких либо действий - другое дело. А вообще одно из важнейших качеств тестера это ответственность.

----------


## Alkatraz

> а как по мне это вы говорите о плохих тестерах,потому что хороший тестер должен знать как минимум бейсик))))))) нужно знать как работает программа,как работает код,чтобы находит баги и прочию фигню разрабов.Одним просто нравиться ваять код,другим искать жуков в этом коде))Хоть мне и не нравиться фраза "каждому свое",но в данном случае она применима.
> 
> ПыСы я не тестер и не хочу им быть.


  Это вы приводите пример высокоразвитого тестера. А мануальный тестировщик и без бейсика обойдется - видала таких. 
Я знаю тестировщиков, которым это просто нравится.
Я знаю тестировщиков, которым это нравится, потому что платят неплохие деньги за "нифиганеделанье".
Я знаю тестировщиков, которые хотят развиваться и прилагают усилия для роста, в т.ч. и переквалификации.

----------


## Alkatraz

> А тестер (особенно если ручное тестирование) как по мне очень хороший баланс между прилагаемыми усилиями и получаемой ЗП


 Я считаю, что тестер, который кликает от силы полдня кнопки, а оставшуюся половину читает анекдоты в интернете, не заслуживает зарплаты, которая выше чем у тех же джуниоров, к примеру (имею в виду исключительно мануальных тестировщиков). И проблема в том, что менеджер не может оценить интенсивность работы двух тестеров, один из которых горбатился весь день, а второй валял дурака.

----------


## darkit

> ну во-первых брибалтийкий офис у них вообще существует почти сам по себе, и никакого влияния на остальной Эксиджен не несет
> вроде собирались продавать в Вильнюсе весь, но недавно была конференция там, значит не продали или продали только часть
> в общем - какая разница? у них проекты свои и с остальными подразделениями сейчас не пересекаются


 угу - разницы никакой, когда основной офис откуда пошла компания, в котором работало пару сотен человек если не под тысячу начинает выкашивать - то да в компании действительно все хорошо и стабильно  :smileflag:  Понимаешь это политика компании - прет берем народ, не прет увольняем пачками, даже если знаем, что через некоторое время нам опять нужны будут люди на проект.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ... И проблема в том, что менеджер не может оценить интенсивность работы двух тестеров, один из которых горбатился весь день, а второй валял дурака.


 так может это проблема в менеджере...?

----------


## darkit

> Я считаю, что тестер, который кликает от силы полдня кнопки, а оставшуюся половину читает анекдоты в интернете, не заслуживает зарплаты, которая выше чем у тех же джуниоров, к примеру (имею в виду исключительно мануальных тестировщиков). И проблема в том, что менеджер не может оценить интенсивность работы двух тестеров, один из которых горбатился весь день, а второй валял дурака.


 Вы смешиваете все в кучу - плохого тестера, ленивого тестера, плохого менеджера, который не загружает работой и сравниваете с идеальным програмистом, который пишет 15 часов в сутки архиважный код. 
Вас чтоли жаба душит, что у кого то зп больше, а он всего лишь кликает мышкой - так я могу вас успокоить для простого обывателя програмист тоже всего-лишь кликает по клавиатуре, а не тяжело работает в карьере.

----------


## Andreas

> угу - разницы никакой, когда основной офис откуда пошла компания, в котором работало пару сотен человек если не под тысячу начинает выкашивать - то да в компании действительно все хорошо и стабильно  Понимаешь это политика компании - прет берем народ, не прет увольняем пачками, даже если знаем, что через некоторое время нам опять нужны будут люди на проект.


 я понять не могу, тебе лично что не нравится? ты там работал? ты знаешь всю поднаготную?
твои посты выглядят как антипиар, хотя в компании реально все неплохо сейчас...

да, был кризис, если помнишь
контора направлена на очень крупных клиентов, на которых он тоже сказался, было урезано финансирование, образовались серьезные долги из-за всем небезизвестного проекта и долгов крупных клентов под миллион баксов
при чем тут балтийский офис, который ты так старательно умопинаешь я не пойму, на текущий момент основной в Питере, балтика работает на свой внутренний рынок по большей части, хотя может щас что-то и поменялось опять
и я не припомню чтобы кто-то кого-то выкашивал, Вильнюсский офис был большей частью просто продан, людей никуда не увольняли
из Одесского также никого не убирали, всегда за неимением проектов была возможность отсидеть на бенче, а люди уходили сами, т.к. компания не имела возможности естественно ни зарплаты поднять ни предложить на тот момент альтернативу по проектам, абсолютно нормальный процесс... 
если и уволили пару человек за те годы, что я там работал, то правильно и сделали, я сам бы их уволил!
сейчас появился новый крупный клиент и проект под него, куда активно набираются люди, и что не так?

----------


## Erzulie

*Andreas* прав на все 100

----------------
В Одесском Эксиджене никто никого массово не увольнял, вы путаете с практикой другой небезызвестной компании  :smileflag:

----------


## *elektra*

А что сейчас хорошего или плохого можно сказать про Люксофт? У кого есть информация up-to-date?

----------


## darkit

> я понять не могу, тебе лично что не нравится? ты там работал? ты знаешь всю поднаготную?
> твои посты выглядят как антипиар, хотя в компании реально все неплохо сейчас...
> 
> да, был кризис, если помнишь
> контора направлена на очень крупных клиентов, на которых он тоже сказался, было урезано финансирование, образовались серьезные долги из-за всем небезизвестного проекта и долгов крупных клентов под миллион баксов
> при чем тут балтийский офис, который ты так старательно умопинаешь я не пойму, на текущий момент основной в Питере, балтика работает на свой внутренний рынок по большей части, хотя может щас что-то и поменялось опять
> и я не припомню чтобы кто-то кого-то выкашивал, Вильнюсский офис был большей частью просто продан, людей никуда не увольняли
> из Одесского также никого не убирали, всегда за неимением проектов была возможность отсидеть на бенче, а люди уходили сами, т.к. компания не имела возможности естественно ни зарплаты поднять ни предложить на тот момент альтернативу по проектам, абсолютно нормальный процесс... 
> если и уволили пару человек за те годы, что я там работал, то правильно и сделали, я сам бы их уволил!
> сейчас появился новый крупный клиент и проект под него, куда активно набираются люди, и что не так?


 Ты чего сразу кипятишься? И да я работал и да я знаю поднаготную  :smileflag: 
И в нормальных компаниях во время кризиса платили зарплату во время и были проекты. 
Офис вообще то в Риге,а не Вильнюсе откуда весь Ексиген и вышел. И поузнавай сколько было людей, а сколько осталось. Также узнай судьбу московского и киевского офисов. 
У вас всегда появляются новые крупные клиенты, проекты которых успешно заваливаются  :smileflag:

----------


## darkit

> *Andreas* прав на все 100
> 
> ----------------
> В Одесском Эксиджене никто никого массово не увольнял, вы путаете с практикой другой небезызвестной компании


 Я не писал, что в Одессе массово увольняли - я писал про ексиген в целом и про возможные варианты событий. А то, что не увольняли, то люди сами ушли тк  была проблема с зп. Или вы думаете, что в это время товарищ Шейкман голодал тоже?

----------


## Andreas

> Офис вообще то в Риге,а не Вильнюсе откуда весь Ексиген и вышел. И поузнавай сколько было людей, а сколько осталось. Также узнай судьбу московского и киевского офисов. 
> У вас всегда появляются новые крупные клиенты, проекты которых успешно заваливаются


 Я про Рижский ничего не говорил, т.к. с Рижским все в порядке вроде. 
А судьбу Московского я знаю, т.к. понял с кем общаюсь )))
И только не у "вас", т.к. я там не работаю уже, но о компании могу отзываться только положительно...
DeucheBank - крупнейший клиент Эксиджена был на момент моего ухода - могу сказать что проекты были просто отличные, никто их не заваливал, очень было все слажено и красиво, и нельзя только на одной неудаче SRP рассматривать всю компанию! Да и зарплату платили вовремя или я был таким уникальным что именно мне платили с максимальной задержкой в 15 дней? Хотя да, в Питере был квартал с задержкой в месяц, но справились же..

----------


## darkit

> Я про Рижский ничего не говорил, т.к. с Рижским все в порядке вроде. 
> А судьбу Московского я знаю, т.к. понял с кем общаюсь )))
> И только не у "вас", т.к. я там не работаю уже, но о компании могу отзываться только положительно...
> DeucheBank - крупнейший клиент Эксиджена был на момент моего ухода - могу сказать что проекты были просто отличные, никто их не заваливал, очень было все слажено и красиво, и нельзя только на одной неудаче SRP рассматривать всю компанию! Да и зарплату платили вовремя или я был таким уникальным что именно мне платили с максимальной задержкой в 15 дней? Хотя да, в Питере был квартал с задержкой в месяц, но справились же..


 С рижским не все впорядке - у нас сейчас работают рижские ребята.
То что, у меня личная неприязнь к Ексигену, так я это не скрываю. Но я расказывал не про свою ситуацию, а что происходило в Ексигене и какова их политика. Это касается не только простых сотрудников, но больших боссов с Америки, которых тоже прокинули - те политика компании от верха до низу не ценит сотрудников.

То что ты отзываешься положительно - то это твой взгляд на мир, я отзываюсь отрицательно - это мой - не ты ни я не обманываем, это дело уже читающих нас задумываться и решить стоит туда приходить или нет.
То что завалили СРП - это что касалось Одессы, но ты не в курсе сколько проектов было завалено еще на этапе зачатия  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Я считаю, что тестер, который кликает от силы полдня кнопки, а оставшуюся половину читает анекдоты в интернете, не заслуживает зарплаты, которая выше чем у тех же джуниоров, к примеру (имею в виду исключительно мануальных тестировщиков). И проблема в том, что менеджер не может оценить интенсивность работы двух тестеров, один из которых горбатился весь день, а второй валял дурака.


 Заслуживает или не заслуживает, но факт то есть - устроился попервой, а потом только добавляй годы опыта в резюме.

Ну менеджер то оценить может в данном случае - количество пропущенных багов будет разнится

----------


## D0RIANGRAY

Всем привет. Кто может подсказать, куда сейчас можно протиснутся на вакансию для программера без опыта?....
Знаю c#, c++, соответственно ВинФорм и ВинАпи, сам после Мечникова и ШАГа, интересен объектно-ориентированный уклон, собеседований прошёл всего 2, резюме отправляю, никто не зовёт на собесы, никому без опыта не нужны)) После второго собеса взяли на работу, но задержался там на 2 недели,  не получилось задержаться, потому что, как мне сказали, я не соблюдаю "правила хорошего программирования", им нужен готовый программист, а не тот, которого нужно обучать или указывать на ошибки, задания я делал, но не так "чисто", как им нужно было...Я то готов и привык к самообучению, но моё самосовершенствование не состыковывалось с их сроками.. В общем вот так..
МОжет подскажите какие-то курсы после которых можно устроиться куда-то или вообще есть какие-то рекомендации ?=)
Сейчас ещё купил Хорстмана, начал учить Джаву с нуля..
По компаниям, написанным вверху, написал на каждую, жду ответа.))

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ....но задержался там на 2 недели,  не получилось задержаться, потому что...


  крута...
или нужно было срочно взять хоть кого, а никого и не было....
или...

кстати... а диплом от шага есть? или просто после шага...?

----------


## Allann

> Всем привет. Кто может подсказать, куда сейчас можно протиснутся на вакансию для программера без опыта?....
> Знаю c#, c++, соответственно ВинФорм и ВинАпи, сам после Мечникова и ШАГа, интересен объектно-ориентированный уклон, собеседований прошёл всего 2, резюме отправляю, никто не зовёт на собесы, никому без опыта не нужны)) После второго собеса взяли на работу, но задержался там на 2 недели,  не получилось задержаться, потому что, как мне сказали, я не соблюдаю "правила хорошего программирования", им нужен готовый программист, а не тот, которого нужно обучать или указывать на ошибки, задания я делал, но не так "чисто", как им нужно было...Я то готов и привык к самообучению, но моё самосовершенствование не состыковывалось с их сроками.. В общем вот так..
> МОжет подскажите какие-то курсы после которых можно устроиться куда-то или вообще есть какие-то рекомендации ?=)
> Сейчас ещё купил Хорстмана, начал учить Джаву с нуля..
> По компаниям, написанным вверху, написал на каждую, жду ответа.))


 об этом много написано и в этой теме и в этой
изучайте историю темок 

а если кратко, то ваши работодатели: неткрекер, логика, люксофт, км-техно, может еще комодо (это те кто иногда берет джунов)

----------


## D0RIANGRAY

> крута...
> или нужно было срочно взять хоть кого, а никого и не было....
> или...
> 
> кстати... а диплом от шага есть? или просто после шага...?


 Не, я вообще собеседовался у них, когда место уже было занято, освободилась позиция и мне перезвонили, через месяц где-то и позвали на работу..
От ШАГа диплома нет. в ШАГе начал учиться, когда ещё в Мечникова учился, днём в Мечникова, вечером в ШАГе.. в ШАГе не доучился, там диплом нужно было писать, мне не до этого было, после Мечникова на работу устроился, контент-менеджером, главный диплом получил и знания из ШАГа , поэтому вот как-то так. =)

----------


## D0RIANGRAY

> об этом много написано и в этой теме и в этой
> изучайте историю темок 
> 
> а если кратко, то ваши работодатели: неткрекер, логика, люксофт, км-техно, может еще комодо (это те кто иногда берет джунов)


 перед моим постом, как раз читал и эту темку, и ту)))) Просто хотелось бы свежие данные, то, что актуально на данный момент.. а за список благодарю, есть парочка, кому не писал.)))

----------


## Allann

> с моей точки зрения, тестер - неудавшийся программист, кроме тех случаев, когда человек мечтал именно об этой работе, либо стал тестером, не имея айтишного или околоайтишного образования.


 к сожалею, в большинстве случаев именно так, потому что в тестеры в основном идут те, кто не тянет на программистов (за очень редким исключением)
и то что мидл/сеньор тестер получает обычно больше джуна программера тоже факт, что некорректно на мой взгляд потому как объем знаний обычно отличается на порядок

----------


## Allann

> А что сейчас хорошего или плохого можно сказать про Люксофт? У кого есть информация up-to-date?


 ну в общем то, все хорошо, как всегда  :smileflag: 
а что конкретно интересует то?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> .... главный диплом получил и знания из ШАГа , поэтому вот как-то так. =)


  вот вот...

кстати...
с шаге диплом дают не всем...
и об этом знают многие... нет диплома - значит учился так себе и экзамены не сдал...
да и сейчас шаг содействует трудоустройству... естественно тех кто легко может получить диплом...

но уж больно дивная история...
кто то что то очень сильно недоговаривает... ну и срок две недели на это тоже указывает...
или им надо было очень срочно показать кому то что все в порядке...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> и то что мидл/сеньор тестер получает обычно больше джуна программера тоже факт, что некорректно на мой взгляд потому как объем знаний обычно отличается на порядок


  вот не понял...
это хорошо или плохо.... и что хорошо и что плохо...

а еще складывается впечатление что многие абсолютно незнакомы с работой тестировщика...
а работа хорошего тестировщика включает изучение документации... осознание ее... уточнения ее...
написания тест плана.... написание тест кейсов...
проверка согласно плана и кейсов... написание отчета...
и прочее...
забыл еще про написание дефектов... потому как разработчик должен осознать и воспроизвести это все...
ну и еще разные виды тестирования...

так что это немного больше чем кнопкодав...
и выполняется работы поболее чем джуниор кода ваятель...

----------


## Allann

> вот не понял...
> это хорошо или плохо.... и что хорошо и что плохо...
> 
> а еще складывается впечатление что многие абсолютно незнакомы с работой тестировщика...
> а работа хорошего тестировщика включает изучение документации... осознание ее... уточнения ее...
> написания тест плана.... написание тест кейсов...
> проверка согласно плана и кейсов... написание отчета...
> и прочее...
> забыл еще про написание дефектов... потому как разработчик должен осознать и воспроизвести это все...
> ...


 тут нет "хорошо" или "плохо", каждая профессия хороша по своему
с обязанностями мануальщика и автоматизатора куа я знаком достаточно
просто хотелось заметить, что труд тестировщика менее квалифицированный по отношению к такому же уровню программиста (в большинстве случаев) и поэтому должен оплачиваться соответственно, на сегодняшний день разница зп примерно в 1,5 раза, а должна быть как минимум в 2-2,5 раза, имхо конечно

----------


## Allann

> Заслуживает или не заслуживает, но факт то есть - устроился попервой, а потом только добавляй годы опыта в резюме.


 к сожалению обычно да, об особом росте квалификации или хотя бы желании ее растить обычно говорить не приходиться 




> Ну менеджер то оценить может в данном случае - количество пропущенных багов будет разнится


 количество багов это очень плохой показатель, поскольку сотни найденных мелких багов не перевесят один пропущенный "критикал" в продакшене

----------


## D0RIANGRAY

> вот вот...
> 
> кстати...
> с шаге диплом дают не всем...
> и об этом знают многие... нет диплома - значит учился так себе и экзамены не сдал...
> да и сейчас шаг содействует трудоустройству... естественно тех кто легко может получить диплом...
> 
> но уж больно дивная история...
> кто то что то очень сильно недоговаривает... ну и срок две недели на это тоже указывает...
> или им надо было очень срочно показать кому то что все в порядке...


 по вашему диплом МехМата Мечникова котируется меньше, чем Шаговский?... считаете, что его легче получить...?))) 
в ШАГ я пошёл не за дипломом... а за знаниями... я на 4 курсе Мечникова понял, что того, что я получу в универе мне не хватит для того, чтобы устроиться в дальнейшем на работу.. я закончил универ, устроился на работу в Интерсог, дальнейшие запары с дипломом в ШАГе мне нужны не были, тем более на работу я уже на тот момент устроился и диплом МехМата у меня уже был..
Да и вообще, все эти дипломы, это так, просто, чтобы был, ни в Интерсоге, ни там, где я сейчас работал, о нём только спросили, именно об универском, о Шаге вообще не спрашивали.. ДА и вообще, уже не раз слышал, что ШАГ не то, что, не котируется, а то, что "спецы" из ШАГА фильтруются особенно внимательно, а в некоторых местах и просто не имеют дел с Шаговцами...
А с работой тут так получилось потому, что у них чёткий план был за сколько и что я должен был делать, я в эти сроки не укладывался, опять же повторяю, как мне говорили, что "кодинг у меня непрофессиональный"( ещё бы ему быть профессиональным..) и меня сюда взяли не на обучение, а уже, как готового программиста знающего, что и как делать, не только для результата, но и самое главное как полученного...  я результат давал, но мне постоянно приходилось переписывать код ( где-то повторение кода, где-то можно было обойтись без лишних переменных, где-то просто алгоритм недоработанный или условия не все соблюдены.. И вот в течении 2 недель, когда они окончательно убедились, что я ещё не заточен под то, чтобы сразу давать тот результат, который нужен, не просто результат, а результат достигнутый оптимальным кодом, они и решили, что компании будет лучше со мной расстаться, чем держать меня дальше, потому что из-за того, что мне нужно указывать, что мне нужно переделать или доработать код, я отвлекаю людей, занимающихся реальными проектами, а штат там маленький и каждый час расписан по задачам, да и не предусматривает политика компании, что люди там будут обучаться.. вот так... хотите верьте, хотите нет..

----------


## Stef

> я на 4 курсе Мечникова понял, что того, что я получу в универе мне не хватит для того, чтобы устроиться в дальнейшем на работу.. я закончил универ, устроился на работу в Интерсог, дальнейшие запары с дипломом в ШАГе мне нужны не были, тем более на работу я уже на тот момент устроился и диплом МехМата у меня уже был..


 Странно, у нас на 4м курсе работало в dev&qa в разных фирмах более чем 50% группы  :smileflag:  Некоторые люди с курса  2 работали. Мечникова, прикладная, мо

----------


## darkit

> тут нет "хорошо" или "плохо", каждая профессия хороша по своему
> с обязанностями мануальщика и автоматизатора куа я знаком достаточно
> просто хотелось заметить, что труд тестировщика менее квалифицированный по отношению к такому же уровню программиста (в большинстве случаев) и поэтому должен оплачиваться соответственно, на сегодняшний день разница зп примерно в 1,5 раза, а должна быть как минимум в 2-2,5 раза, имхо конечно


 Слова "должен, должна" надо подкреплять делами, для Одессы 2500 уе для опытного програмиста это нормально ??? - теперь пойдите найдите опытного тестировщика на 1000 уе а еще лучше пяток - вы сможете тогда претендовать на звание "Лучшая хрюша года"  :smileflag: 

Владельци компаний недовольны ростом зарплат программистов, программисты считают что тестеры дофига получают, интересно кого выбрали тестеры своим козлом отпушений.

----------


## darkit

> к сожалею, в большинстве случаев именно так, потому что в тестеры в основном идут те, кто не тянет на программистов (за очень редким исключением)
> и то что мидл/сеньор тестер получает обычно больше джуна программера тоже факт, что некорректно на мой взгляд потому как объем знаний обычно отличается на порядок


 а на какой порядок отличаются звания тестера даже от програмиста? Я провожу много собеседований и могу сказать, что уровень средних программистов очень низок, но самое печальное, что они этого не понимают.
И как писали классики - отличный программист может быть продуктивней простого програмиста в 10 раз, также и с тестерами - есть очень толковые люди, а есть просто обезьянки, которым дали полные детальные тест кейсы расписаные с каждым кликом и все что им надо это ставить галочки прошел не прошел - но не надо их сравнивать с каким нить ерланг програмистом, сравнивайте с каким нить простым визуалбейсик програмистом, который пишет под ексель простые таблицы.

----------


## Fallout

> вот не понял...
> это хорошо или плохо.... и что хорошо и что плохо...
> 
> а еще складывается впечатление что многие абсолютно незнакомы с работой тестировщика...
> а работа хорошего тестировщика включает изучение документации... осознание ее... уточнения ее...
> написания тест плана.... написание тест кейсов...
> проверка согласно плана и кейсов... написание отчета...
> и прочее...
> забыл еще про написание дефектов... потому как разработчик должен осознать и воспроизвести это все...
> ...


 Ну так прграммер то тоже изучает документацию, осознает ее, уточняет, причем ранее чем тестер. И отчеты тоже писать может.  Не пишет тесткейсы и планы.  делать и отвечать за эстимейты сейчас принято часто включая джунов. Добавим сюда и само написание кода - джун программер хороший тоже много чего делает

Кстати описка про *написание дефектов* смешно получилась  :smileflag:

----------


## iFuzzy

Абсолютно не согласен с тем что хороший тестер должен получать намного меньше программиста. Работа хорошего тестера заключается не только в том, что-бы сидеть и как обезьяна кликать мышью и открывать дефекты. Тестер даёт первый фидбек и вносит предложения по улучшению продукта. Он обычно лучше знают спеку и различные нюансы продукта, чем это знает сам разработчик. Пару раз работал с ооочень толковыми тестерами, которые пользовались большим уважением среди программистов.

----------


## Fallout

> а на какой порядок отличаются звания тестера даже от програмиста? Я провожу много собеседований и могу сказать, что уровень средних программистов очень низок, но самое печальное, что они этого не понимают.
> И как писали классики - отличный программист может быть продуктивней простого програмиста в 10 раз, также и с тестерами - есть очень толковые люди, а есть просто обезьянки, которым дали полные детальные тест кейсы расписаные с каждым кликом и все что им надо это ставить галочки прошел не прошел - но не надо их сравнивать с каким нить ерланг програмистом, сравнивайте с каким нить простым визуалбейсик програмистом, который пишет под ексель простые таблицы.


 Низкий уровень средних программистов? Это те кто середнячки а продаются обычно как сеньоры? Или только вчера начали но уже их ставят на позицию среднячков? И какую отлаты предлагает ваша компания, выше или такую как средняя по большице?

----------


## Fallout

> количество багов это очень плохой показатель, поскольку сотни найденных мелких багов не перевесят один пропущенный "критикал" в продакшене


 Я тут больше подразумевал количество багов которые пропускаются по тесткейсам при регресионном тестировании. Если у кого то их сильно много то  :smileflag:  За пропущеный критикал, который кстати должен покрыватся тесткейсами в первую очередь, просто сильнее разразится буря. Но и по мелким багам понятно кто есть кто

----------


## Fallout

> Абсолютно не согласен с тем что хороший тестер должен получать намного меньше программиста. Работа хорошего тестера заключается не только в том, что-бы сидеть и как обезьяна кликать мышью и открывать дефекты. Тестер даёт первый фидбек и вносит предложения по улучшению продукта. Он обычно лучше знают спеку и различные нюансы продукта, чем это знает сам разработчик. Пару раз работал с ооочень толковыми тестерами, которые пользовались большим уважением среди программистов.


 Намного меньше это сколько? 
Это было описание хорошего тестировщика, а теперь представим описание хорошего программиста - их ЗП должны отличаться и как?

----------


## Alkatraz

> Вас чтоли жаба душит, что у кого то зп больше, а он всего лишь кликает мышкой - так я могу вас успокоить для простого обывателя програмист тоже всего-лишь кликает по клавиатуре, а не тяжело работает в карьере.


  да какая там жаба ) сама кликала и получала за это деньги  :smileflag:

----------


## Alkatraz

> так может это проблема в менеджере...?


  Не знаю.
Один менеджер придумал способ оценки тестировщиков - количество найденных за день багов. С моей точки зрения этот метод не выдерживает никакой критики, ибо баг багу рознь.

А как еще можно проконтролировать, что мануальный тестер протестировал все, что нужно, не стоя при этом у него над головой? Интересно, как это у других  :smileflag:

----------


## Alkatraz

> Ну менеджер то оценить может в данном случае - количество пропущенных багов будет разнится


  А как определить количество пропущенных багов, если эти баги еще найдены и не зафиксированы? И есть вероятность, что не будут найдены.
Плюс ленивый тестер может "работать" над той областью, которую давным-давно вычистили.

----------


## Andreas

> Абсолютно не согласен с тем что хороший тестер должен получать намного меньше программиста. Работа хорошего тестера заключается не только в том, что-бы сидеть и как обезьяна кликать мышью и открывать дефекты. Тестер даёт первый фидбек и вносит предложения по улучшению продукта. Он обычно лучше знают спеку и различные нюансы продукта, чем это знает сам разработчик. Пару раз работал с ооочень толковыми тестерами, которые пользовались большим уважением среди программистов.


 неважно согласны вы с чем то или нет, все формирует рынок
и если нет спроса на тестировщиков или их достаточно выбирать, то никто не будет платить и 1500!
с другой стороны посмотрите на серьезную недостачу Java-программеров с опытом в городе, соответственно чтобы заполучить более ни менее знающего и главное просто ответственно-работающего человека нужно заплатить столько, чтобы он ушел из своего текущего места, т.к. неработащию и сидящих по домам сейчас нет, отсюда и рост зарплат
но предел все равно все же есть и тут, правда разнится немного для фирм работающих по-белому и для тех, кто работает через СПД

----------


## darkit

> Низкий уровень средних программистов? Это те кто середнячки а продаются обычно как сеньоры? Или только вчера начали но уже их ставят на позицию среднячков? И какую отлаты предлагает ваша компания, выше или такую как средняя по большице?


 Я бы сказал, что низкий уровень на любом уровне - те если человек оценивает себя как сениора, то он должен знать то то и то то, если мидл - то другое. Тк у нас много собеседований не по моему профилю, то мне выделили кусок общение по БД, из 10 человек (не важно сениор/мидл/джуниор) лишь 1 может ответить на два первых вопроса 
- что такое транзакции
- написать запрос на SQL с двумя таблицами использую outer join

Оплата у нас средне-или-выше - те в целом по рынку мы выше но есть пару компаний у которые предлагают людям такие же зп или выше.

----------


## Fallout

> А как определить количество пропущенных багов, если эти баги еще найдены и не зафиксированы? И есть вероятность, что не будут найдены.
> Плюс ленивый тестер может "работать" над той областью, которую давным-давно вычистили.


 Рано или поздно баги имеют тенденцию проявлятся, если не проявился то считай не баг :smileflag:  Баги могут проявится у любого пользоваталя системы а не только у тестера, у программиста, у продакт менеджера, у проджект менеджера и т п у конечного пользователя в конце концов. И при достаточно большом временном промежутке все равно видно кто как работает.

Бывает такой вариант как ротация людей в пределах проекта. Да и старом давно вычищеном месте может появится баг, и если он был пропущен то может хватить и одного-двух таких случаев чтобы исключить человека из состава команды

----------


## darkit

> да какая там жаба ) сама кликала и получала за это деньги


 Тогда зачем эти разговоры про то какая ЗП должна быть - она есть какая есть, в 2000 году нормальная зарплата для програмиста была 200 уе в Одессе, в 2011 совсем другая - уровень ЗП диктует спрос на специалистов.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> в ШАГ я пошёл не за дипломом... а за знаниями... я на 4 курсе Мечникова понял, что .....


  вообще то диплом и особенно приложение с оценками есть первичное подтверждение знаний...
а вся эта история про маленькую компанию и злых кодеров показывает отсутствие того что отсутствует...
вероятно им надоело каждый день тыкать в одни и те же детские ошибки... ну и т.д.

есть такая дивная аббревиатура ООП....
предполагаю что там есть серьезные пробелы...

----------


## D0RIANGRAY

> вообще то диплом и особенно приложение с оценками есть первичное подтверждение знаний...
> а вся эта история про маленькую компанию и злых кодеров показывает отсутствие того что отсутствует...
> вероятно им надоело каждый день тыкать в одни и те же детские ошибки... ну и т.д.
> 
> есть такая дивная аббревиатура ООП....
> предполагаю что там есть серьезные пробелы...


 Понимаю вашу спесь, наверняка тяжело жить зная всё про всех и тут, когда приходит человек и ваша версия правды не совпадает с его, а ваша правда, она ведь, единственно верная ... ((
А вообще про политику ШАГа рассказывайте кому-то другому, кто не знает их инфраструктуры,  из ШАГа, пока ты будешь платить, тебя не отчислят и будь ты дуб-дубом, будешь исправно платить, будет у тебя цель получить диплом - ты его получишь..
а насчёт моих знаний ООП, есть ещё такое дивное слово "собеседование", так вот это собеседование обычно проводят перед приёмом на работу, чтобы удостовериться, что претендент отвечает заявленным требованиям, и спрос идёт вдвойне, когда у претендента нет опыта работы, разумному человеку это и так понятно, но я решил заострить на этом ваше внимание..
А перекручивание слов - это вообще не есть хорошо, бабская манера, давайте цитатните, где я хоть раз отозвался о той конторе или о её работниках плохо?... Я и компании, и её работникам благодарен, потому что даже те 2 недели для меня, на данный момент, значительный опыт, по крайней мере, у меня теперь нет страха перед собеседованиями, нет страха в общении с программистами.. Ну а то, что некоторые фирмы не берут на обучение, без которого я не смогу "чисто" программировать сейчас, это, по моему, обычная практика и вам, если вы такой спец, это должно быть известно, вот и у меня так не совпало, не вижу ничего невероятного в этом... А особенно не понимаю, где вы увидели какой-то смысл мне рассказывать, если бы всё не так было?... по моему, эта история, меня никак не преукрашает, я с вами поделился печальным опытом, попросил совета, а вы тут фильтровать на правду и  умничать начали, нехорошо как-то.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...попросил совета, а вы тут фильтровать на правду и  умничать начали, нехорошо как-то.


  а советы были даны... если их не увидел то это не моя проблема...
ты рассказал даже больше чем хотел....

----------


## Alkatraz

> Тогда зачем эти разговоры про то какая ЗП должна быть - она есть какая есть, в 2000 году нормальная зарплата для програмиста была 200 уе в Одессе, в 2011 совсем другая - уровень ЗП диктует спрос на специалистов.


  тю, а я-то тут при чем )
я согласна с тем, что у программиста зп должна быть больше, чем у тестера - собственно, так оно и есть на самом деле.
Я просто говорила о том, что по моему субъективному мнению и опыту трудно отследить тестировщика, который работает плохо, получая деньги, по сути, почти ни за что.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ... трудно отследить тестировщика, который работает плохо, получая деньги, по сути, почти ни за что.


  баги пришедшие от кастомера хорошо показывают качество тестирования...
ну а дальше при желании можно найти и того кто их пропустил...

----------


## Fallout

> Я бы сказал, что низкий уровень на любом уровне - те если человек оценивает себя как сениора, то он должен знать то то и то то, если мидл - то другое. Тк у нас много собеседований не по моему профилю, то мне выделили кусок общение по БД, из 10 человек (не важно сениор/мидл/джуниор) лишь 1 может ответить на два первых вопроса 
> - что такое транзакции
> - написать запрос на SQL с двумя таблицами использую outer join
> 
> Оплата у нас средне-или-выше - те в целом по рынку мы выше но есть пару компаний у которые предлагают людям такие же зп или выше.


 Дело в том что грации джунир-мидл-сеньор не имеют четких определений, а учитывая то сейчас Украина идет по пути Индии - количеством а не качеством, и многие зовутся сеньор только лишь стоит проработать полтора два года. То смысл называть себя джуниором если такие же товарищи как он гордо именуются сеньорами?

Кстати SQL может встречатся не так уж и часто, а особенно еще и учитывая наличие ORM в куче проектов. То как то делать статистику на основе знания SQL не сомое оно  тем более что SQL как и HTML, CSS включать в резюме принято чуть ли не в обязательном порядке, а попробуй приведи пример верстки какой нибудь не самой тривиальной и спроси что отобразится в каком либо конкретном браузере, так большая часть может так сходу и не ответить и можно сказать что уровень девелоперов сейчас слабоват стал

----------


## darkit

> Дело в том что грации джунир-мидл-сеньор не имеют четких определений, а учитывая то сейчас Украина идет по пути Индии - количеством а не качеством, и многие зовутся сеньор только лишь стоит проработать полтора два года. То смысл называть себя джуниором если такие же товарищи как он гордо именуются сеньорами?
> 
> Кстати SQL может встречатся не так уж и часто, а особенно еще и учитывая наличие ORM в куче проектов. То как то делать статистику на основе знания SQL не сомое оно  тем более что SQL как и HTML, CSS включать в резюме принято чуть ли не в обязательном порядке, а попробуй приведи пример верстки какой нибудь не самой тривиальной и спроси что отобразится в каком либо конкретном браузере, так большая часть может так сходу и не ответить и можно сказать что уровень девелоперов сейчас слабоват стал


 Наличие ОРМ лишь усугубляет проблему и для нормальной работы с ним нужно понимание что же оно генерит в результате, тк на HQL может выглядеть как один простой запрос, а в реальности он развернется в немеряный SQL - я был свидетелем как в Одесских конторах все пряталось за ОРМ над ОРМ и рядовым програмистам было вроде бы просто писать запросы - но это все еле ползало, выжирало огромные объемы памяти и вообще не работало.
Если чеовек пишет в колонке опыт работы с SQL = 5 лет - то я ожидаю, что за пять лет он выучил нечто больше чем "select * from user where user_id = 5"
Если нельзя смотреть на SQL, то на что смотреть - спрашивать алгоритмы, многопоточность, так на это еще меньше людей ответит. 
У нас собеседование по ПХП к примеру проводят все ПХП программисты и  потом они решают им надо в команду этот человек или нет - потихоньку растем, но кол-во отсееваемых людей очень большое.
Те если ты назвался програмистом, написал в резюме что у тебя опыт работы с пхп 7 лет то будь добрым покажи знания, а не то что натягивал 7 лет на какой нить CMS шкурки и теперь по выслуги лет можешь именоваться сениор.

----------


## Fallout

> Наличие ОРМ лишь усугубляет проблему и для нормальной работы с ним нужно понимание что же оно генерит в результате, тк на HQL может выглядеть как один простой запрос, а в реальности он развернется в немеряный SQL - я был свидетелем как в Одесских конторах все пряталось за ОРМ над ОРМ и рядовым програмистам было вроде бы просто писать запросы - но это все еле ползало, выжирало огромные объемы памяти и вообще не работало.
> Если чеовек пишет в колонке опыт работы с SQL = 5 лет - то я ожидаю, что за пять лет он выучил нечто больше чем "select * from user where user_id = 5"
> Если нельзя смотреть на SQL, то на что смотреть - спрашивать алгоритмы, многопоточность, так на это еще меньше людей ответит. 
> У нас собеседование по ПХП к примеру проводят все ПХП программисты и  потом они решают им надо в команду этот человек или нет - потихоньку растем, но кол-во отсееваемых людей очень большое.
> Те если ты назвался програмистом, написал в резюме что у тебя опыт работы с пхп 7 лет то будь добрым покажи знания, а не то что натягивал 7 лет на какой нить CMS шкурки и теперь по выслуги лет можешь именоваться сениор.


 Человек мог 5 лет select'ы простые писать переодически раз в неделю по паре штук, вот и честная строка в резюме 5 лет, а кто то мог написать 1 год но при этом сталкиваться со сложными ньюансами каждый час. Вот и пришли к тому что указанный в резюме опыт работы сам по себе мало что значит. Но нет жечетких правил что если "натягивал 7 лет шкурки" то это максимум за полгода считается которые можно вписать в резюме.

----------


## darkit

> Человек мог 5 лет select'ы простые писать переодически раз в неделю по паре штук, вот и честная строка в резюме 5 лет, а кто то мог написать 1 год но при этом сталкиваться со сложными ньюансами каждый час. Вот и пришли к тому что указанный в резюме опыт работы сам по себе мало что значит. Но нет жечетких правил что если "натягивал 7 лет шкурки" то это максимум за полгода считается которые можно вписать в резюме.


 Угу - поэтому я писал, что я не понимаю почему любой тестер должны получать меньше любого програмиста. и второй пункт - что толковых людей мало в любой области  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Угу - поэтому я писал, что я не понимаю почему любой тестер должны получать меньше любого програмиста. и второй пункт - что толковых людей мало в любой области


 Ааа, там было "любого". Просто думалось что сравниваются тестер и программист примерно одного уровня и их ЗП и прилагаемые усилия

----------


## darkit

> Ааа, там было "любого". Просто думалось что сравниваются тестер и программист примерно одного уровня и их ЗП и прилагаемые усилия


 Ок даже если берем один и тот же уровень - то зарплата на Одесском рынке может легко различаться на 1000 уе - все зависит от компании, проекта и важности человека - как по мне то спор бессмысленный тк платят сколько платят и каждый решает сам идти на такие деньги работать или нет. Сейчас широкий выбор - хочешь там работай хочешь тут, хочешь в Киев или Москву, а можешь вообще фрилансом сам себе заниматься.

----------


## Fallout

> Ок даже если берем один и тот же уровень - то зарплата на Одесском рынке может легко различаться на 1000 уе - все зависит от компании, проекта и важности человека - как по мне то спор бессмысленный тк платят сколько платят и каждый решает сам идти на такие деньги работать или нет. Сейчас широкий выбор - хочешь там работай хочешь тут, хочешь в Киев или Москву, а можешь вообще фрилансом сам себе заниматься.


 Различатся на тысячу между прграммистом и тестировщиком, это в сколько раз?

----------


## Allann

> по вашему диплом МехМата Мечникова котируется меньше, чем Шаговский?... считаете, что его легче получить...?))) 
> в ШАГ я пошёл не за дипломом... а за знаниями... я на 4 курсе Мечникова понял, что того, что я получу в универе мне не хватит для того, чтобы устроиться в дальнейшем на работу.. я закончил универ, устроился на работу в Интерсог, дальнейшие запары с дипломом в ШАГе мне нужны не были, тем более на работу я уже на тот момент устроился и диплом МехМата у меня уже был..
> Да и вообще, все эти дипломы, это так, просто, чтобы был, ни в Интерсоге, ни там, где я сейчас работал, о нём только спросили, именно об универском, о Шаге вообще не спрашивали.. ДА и вообще, уже не раз слышал, что ШАГ не то, что, не котируется, а то, что "спецы" из ШАГА фильтруются особенно внимательно, а в некоторых местах и просто не имеют дел с Шаговцами...
> А с работой тут так получилось потому, что у них чёткий план был за сколько и что я должен был делать, я в эти сроки не укладывался, опять же повторяю, как мне говорили, что "кодинг у меня непрофессиональный"( ещё бы ему быть профессиональным..) и меня сюда взяли не на обучение, а уже, как готового программиста знающего, что и как делать, не только для результата, но и самое главное как полученного...  я результат давал, но мне постоянно приходилось переписывать код ( где-то повторение кода, где-то можно было обойтись без лишних переменных, где-то просто алгоритм недоработанный или условия не все соблюдены.. И вот в течении 2 недель, когда они окончательно убедились, что я ещё не заточен под то, чтобы сразу давать тот результат, который нужен, не просто результат, а результат достигнутый оптимальным кодом, они и решили, что компании будет лучше со мной расстаться, чем держать меня дальше, потому что из-за того, что мне нужно указывать, что мне нужно переделать или доработать код, я отвлекаю людей, занимающихся реальными проектами, а штат там маленький и каждый час расписан по задачам, да и не предусматривает политика компании, что люди там будут обучаться.. вот так... хотите верьте, хотите нет..


 может кто-нибудь из Интерсога прокомментирует ситуацию? Почему младшеньких обижаете? Или клевета?

----------


## Allann

> Владельци компаний недовольны ростом зарплат программистов, программисты считают что тестеры дофига получают, интересно кого выбрали тестеры своим козлом отпушений.


 ну довольно часто получается что рост такой: сисадмин -> тестер -> программист
выводы делайте сами

----------


## Allann

> А как еще можно проконтролировать, что мануальный тестер протестировал все, что нужно, не стоя при этом у него над головой? Интересно, как это у других


 насколько я знаю, обычно, это комплексная оценка, состоящая из:
- ну прежде всего, лучший показатель - релиз и фидбек кастомера 
- количество и критичность багов таки считается менеджерами
- текущая активность, конструктивность в обсуждении багов, дергание девов и умение доказать им, что это баг, а не фича (;, ну и умный вид перед моником )

----------


## Zoreg

> ну довольно часто получается что рост такой: сисадмин -> тестер -> программист
> выводы делайте сами


 сисадмин -> тестер -- да, тестер -> программист -крайне редко  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

> неважно согласны вы с чем то или нет, все формирует рынок
> и если нет спроса на тестировщиков или их достаточно выбирать, то никто не будет платить и 1500!
> с другой стороны посмотрите на серьезную недостачу Java-программеров с опытом в городе, соответственно чтобы заполучить более ни менее знающего и главное просто ответственно-работающего человека нужно заплатить столько, чтобы он ушел из своего текущего места, т.к. неработащию и сидящих по домам сейчас нет, отсюда и рост зарплат
> но предел все равно все же есть и тут, правда разнится немного для фирм работающих по-белому и для тех, кто работает через СПД


 +1
есть такое понятие как порог входа
у программистов он гораааааздо выше, чем у тестеров, которых берут чуть ли не с улицы
отсюда и предложенная мной рекомендуемая разница в зп
речь разумеется о спецах одного уровня
подумайте объективно, что нужно хотя бы для старта знать программеру и тестеру? насколько велика разница?

----------


## Allann

> сисадмин -> тестер -- да, тестер -> программист -крайне редко


 ну может мы с вами на разных планетах живем, не знаю 
но где-то 20-30% программистов, с которыми я имел честь работать, прошли именно такой путь
знаю даже пару чел, которые прыгнули сразу  сисадмин -> дев

----------


## Allann

> Понимаю вашу спесь, наверняка тяжело жить зная всё про всех и тут, когда приходит человек и ваша версия правды не совпадает с его, а ваша правда, она ведь, единственно верная ... ((
> А вообще про политику ШАГа рассказывайте кому-то другому, кто не знает их инфраструктуры,  из ШАГа, пока ты будешь платить, тебя не отчислят и будь ты дуб-дубом, будешь исправно платить, будет у тебя цель получить диплом - ты его получишь..
> а насчёт моих знаний ООП, есть ещё такое дивное слово "собеседование", так вот это собеседование обычно проводят перед приёмом на работу, чтобы удостовериться, что претендент отвечает заявленным требованиям, и спрос идёт вдвойне, когда у претендента нет опыта работы, разумному человеку это и так понятно, но я решил заострить на этом ваше внимание..
> А перекручивание слов - это вообще не есть хорошо, бабская манера, давайте цитатните, где я хоть раз отозвался о той конторе или о её работниках плохо?... Я и компании, и её работникам благодарен, потому что даже те 2 недели для меня, на данный момент, значительный опыт, по крайней мере, у меня теперь нет страха перед собеседованиями, нет страха в общении с программистами.. Ну а то, что некоторые фирмы не берут на обучение, без которого я не смогу "чисто" программировать сейчас, это, по моему, обычная практика и вам, если вы такой спец, это должно быть известно, вот и у меня так не совпало, не вижу ничего невероятного в этом... А особенно не понимаю, где вы увидели какой-то смысл мне рассказывать, если бы всё не так было?... по моему, эта история, меня никак не преукрашает, я с вами поделился печальным опытом, попросил совета, а вы тут фильтровать на правду и  умничать начали, нехорошо как-то.


 ну а откуда же нам знать подробности вашего неудачного трудоустройства?! не поймите меня правильно 
неудач еще много будет, это жизнь, не обращайте внимание и двигайтесь дальше ))

----------


## Zoreg

> ну может мы с вами на разных планетах живем, не знаю 
> но где-то 20-30% программистов, с которыми я имел честь работать, прошли именно такой путь
> знаю даже пару чел, которые прыгнули сразу  сисадмин -> дев


 Я тоже таких знаю, но их очень мало  :smileflag: 
Если человек способен что-то писать - обычно, понимание этого приходит сразу, а не через 3-5 лет тестерства\одминства. Хотя последнее, безусловно, тоже имеет место быть.

----------


## Fallout

> насколько я знаю, обычно, это комплексная оценка, состоящая из:
> - ну прежде всего, лучший показатель - релиз и фидбек кастомера 
> - количество и критичность багов таки считается менеджерами
> - текущая активность, конструктивность в обсуждении багов, дергание девов и умение доказать им, что это баг, а не фича (;, ну и умный вид перед моником )


 Хотелось бы так же добавить умение отличать баг от фичи, за неверные баги или плохое их описание, тестеров тоже по голове не гладят

----------


## EgorOrda

И не плохо бы усвоить разницу между кюэйщиком и тестеровщиком

----------


## Fallout

> И не плохо бы усвоить разницу между кюэйщиком и тестеровщиком


 Где? В Украине она есть эта разница? :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Где? В Украине она есть эта разница?


 Я тоже не понял что он имеет ввиду ))

----------


## EgorOrda

> Где? В Украине она есть эта разница?


 В том то и дело, что в Украине, особенно в рамках быстротекущих проектов качеством нормально никто заниматься и не будет. Проще набрать толпу тестеровщиков и менять их каждые пару-тройку месяцев.

----------


## Fallout

> В том то и дело, что в Украине, особенно в рамках быстротекущих проектов качеством нормально никто заниматься и не будет. Проще набрать толпу тестеровщиков и менять их каждые пару-тройку месяцев.


 В Украине достаточно и относительно долгих проектов, но как быстротечность влияет на процесс контроля качества? И смысл менять тестировщиков каждую пару месяцев? Как уже выше заметили часто бывает так что у тестеров часто бывает более глобальное виденье проекта со стороны конечного пользователя чем у программиста.

----------


## EgorOrda

> В Украине достаточно и относительно долгих проектов, но как быстротечность влияет на процесс контроля качества? И смысл менять тестировщиков каждую пару месяцев? Как уже выше заметили часто бывает так что у тестеров часто бывает более глобальное виденье проекта со стороны конечного пользователя чем у программиста.


  Фишка в том, что задача специалиста по обеспечению качества должна заключаться не столько в поисках багов разработанном ПО, а в том, чтобы минимизировать их количество на этапе разработки. Т.е. по хорошему, надо не искать кучу багов, а изменить сам процесс разработки так, чтобы этих багов было меньше. Но изменение процесса - это деньги, которых надо гораздо больше, чем будет уходить на зарплату тестеровщика. Джуниору-мануальщику больше чем 400баков со старта никто не платит, а если еще учесть испытательные сроки по 2-3 месяца (я уж не говорю, что это прямое нарушение КЗОТа), то дешевле набирать тестеровщиков под проект, а не менять подход к процессу разработки. Извечное наше - после сборки доработать напильником

----------


## Fallout

> Фишка в том, что задача специалиста по обеспечению качества должна заключаться не столько в поисках багов разработанном ПО, а в том, чтобы минимизировать их количество на этапе разработки. Т.е. по хорошему, надо не искать кучу багов, а изменить сам процесс разработки так, чтобы этих багов было меньше. Но изменение процесса - это деньги, которых надо гораздо больше, чем будет уходить на зарплату тестеровщика. Джуниору-мануальщику больше чем 400баков со старта никто не платит, а если еще учесть испытательные сроки по 2-3 месяца (я уж не говорю, что это прямое нарушение КЗОТа), то дешевле набирать тестеровщиков под проект, а не менять подход к процессу разработки. Извечное наше - после сборки доработать напильником


 Ну роль QA то понятна. На практике это считай одна из задач project manager'а. Но небольшие проекты в компаниях как правило однотипны и по сути с точки зрения налаживания рабочих процессов можно все это рассматривать как единое и длительное. И найти вменяемого работника тяжело, а тем более если еще и есть обучение, чтоб их часто менять.

Где такое встречается с набором тестеров от проекта к проекту при том что елки проекты недолгие?

----------


## EgorOrda

> Где такое встречается с набором тестеров от проекта к проекту при том что елки проекты недолгие?


 Я высказал предположение исходя из того, что тестеровщиков набирают все, всегда и много, кроме того знакомые работающие в нашем "силиконовом болоте" говорят о том же

----------


## Fallout

> Я высказал предположение исходя из того, что тестеровщиков набирают все, всегда и много, кроме того знакомые работающие в нашем "силиконовом болоте" говорят о том же


 Гм момента начала кризиса 2008 тестерские отделы как раз сокращались, в последние годы популяризация юнит тестирования тоже не благоприятствовала увеличению числа тестеров. Но по последним постам в этой теме такое ощущение что тестеров гребут пачками. Да встречаются вакансии тестеров с опытом, да и не так массово.

----------


## EgorOrda

Зайди на любой сайт по работе. Вакансий тьма.

----------


## Allann

> Зайди на любой сайт по работе. Вакансий тьма.


 да ладно, тьма  :smileflag: 
после кризиса спрос на них резко сократился, конторы в основном смотрят в сторону автомэйтэд куа, мануальщики мало кому вообще нужны или же им платят мизер

----------


## EgorOrda

Не поленился, посмотреть на нескольких сайтах по работе (В...к, Т...д, У...т). Итого за неделю:
5 вакансий К...до (мануальщики и автоматчики)
2 вакансии К...ре (мануальщики)
3 вакансии Л...т 
3 вакансии в мелких компаниях

Это просто по запросу QA, а ведь ищут и тестеровщиков и тестеров и т.д., т.е. если поиграться с запросами - интерес в тестировщиках есть и он постоянен. А то что меньше чем до крызы 2008, так это везде спрос упал и не только в ИТ

----------


## Fallout

> Не поленился, посмотреть на нескольких сайтах по работе (В...к, Т...д, У...т). Итого за неделю:
> 5 вакансий К...до (мануальщики и автоматчики)
> 2 вакансии К...ре (мануальщики)
> 3 вакансии Л...т 
> 3 вакансии в мелких компаниях
> 
> Это просто по запросу QA, а ведь ищут и тестеровщиков и тестеров и т.д., т.е. если поиграться с запросами - интерес в тестировщиках есть и он постоянен. А то что меньше чем до крызы 2008, так это везде спрос упал и не только в ИТ


 Не нашел таких чтоб брали без опыта работы и весьма внушительного списка требований, кое где есть от года опыта работы но в основном это 2-3+ , хотя признаюсь особо долго не искал. Учитывая то что спрос на программистов и прочих окромя возможно только тестеров, сейчас больше чем до кризиса(для некоторых похоже это новость  :smileflag:  ) и в особенности также принять во внимание тот факт что сами вакансии тестировщиков стали больше нацелены на автоматизированное тестирование -

 то теория с массовым набором зеленых тестеров терпит неудачу

----------


## Чебувара

сейчас в одной из контор ищут автоматизатора. готовы брать даже студентов без опыта QA на полставки. так что спрос определенно есть.

----------


## Fallout

> сейчас в одной из контор ищут автоматизатора. готовы брать даже студентов без опыта QA на полставки. так что спрос определенно есть.


 Вообще то разговор больше велся о сильном спросе на достаточно дешевых . А по сути спрос есть практически всегда и на все, только вот за какую цену?

Кстати у меня один товарищ приглядывал работу тестером, так что если не секрет не мог ли бы ты скинуть что за контора в личку. Буду благодарен

----------


## D0RIANGRAY

> может кто-нибудь из Интерсога прокомментирует ситуацию? Почему младшеньких обижаете? Или клевета?


  Интерсог вообще тут не при чём, это не та фирма с которой у меня не срослось, из Интерсога сам ушёл.. =)



> ну а откуда же нам знать подробности вашего неудачного трудоустройства?! не поймите меня правильно 
> неудач еще много будет, это жизнь, не обращайте внимание и двигайтесь дальше ))


 Это я не вам, там была цитата, кому мой пост был адресован. =)

----------


## EgorOrda

> Учитывая то что спрос на программистов и прочих окромя возможно только тестеров, сейчас больше чем до кризиса(для некоторых похоже это новость  )


 Некоторые пусть считают не в штуках, а в процентах

----------


## Intersog

> может кто-нибудь из Интерсога прокомментирует ситуацию? Почему младшеньких обижаете? Или клевета?


 Вот уже несколько дней пытаемся разобраться, с кем мы так могли поступить... И не находим ответа. Похоже на то, что речь идет все-таки о разных компаниях... 

Т.к. в одном из сообщений D0RIANGRAY писал по поводу работы контент-менеджером, что вполне могло быть у нас в компании... Но тогда это никак не пересекается с кодингом... 

Уважаемый D0RIANGRAY! Проясните нам ситуацию. Где речь идет об Интерсоге, а где нет?
Если я правильно понимаю, то вы были и в Интерсоге, и еще в одной компании. И в Интерсоге, скорее всего, контент-менеджером, и сидели в офисе на Екатерининской/Греческой? А кодингом вы занимались уже в другой компании?

----------


## D0RIANGRAY

2 постами ранее ↑



> Уважаемый D0RIANGRAY! Проясните нам ситуацию. Где речь идет об Интерсоге, а где нет?


 выдержка из моего поста, который вызвал у вас недоумение ↓



> ни в Интерсоге, ни там, где я сейчас работал


 По моему всё и так ясно, что речь о 2 разных местах... Но в любом случае правда была раскрыта ещё раз, как я сказал, чуть выше. =)

----------


## Sophie

> ну это естественно, ведь в Одессе много контор не программистких у которых в штате есть программисты (например банки)
> а в списке только офшорные конторы.


 поясните, пожалуйста, по каким признакам Вы занесли все указанные компании в "офшорные"?  :smileflag: ))))
напоминает историю прошлых веков, когда дамочки из высшего общества любили использовать модные словечки, не зная им объяснения, например "откройте форточку, мне атмосферы не хватает"  :smileflag: )

----------


## Andreas

> поясните, пожалуйста, по каким признакам Вы занесли все указанные компании в "офшорные"? ))))
> напоминает историю прошлых веков, когда дамочки из высшего общества любили использовать модные словечки, не зная им объяснения, например "откройте форточку, мне атмосферы не хватает" )


 А вам прямо так хочется уличить человека в незнании данного термина?
Просто имелось ввиду что все они, а впрочем на текущий момент наверное 90%, работают исключительно на иностранный капитал, что впрочем просто отлично!

----------


## @[email protected]

Кто что расскажет о компании Exigen Services?
Как там работается и все такое?
Предлагают пройти собеседование.
По ДубльГису  говорится что она занимается автоматизацией бизнес процессов и автоматизацией производственных процессов. 
Не занимается ли она разработкой и продвижением веб сайтов, потому что мне хочется пойти именно по сфере интернет технологий.
Спасибо.

----------


## Andreas

> Кто что расскажет о компании Exigen Services?
> Как там работается и все такое?
> Предлагают пройти собеседование.
> По ДубльГису  говорится что она занимается автоматизацией бизнес процессов и автоматизацией производственных процессов. 
> Не занимается ли она разработкой и продвижением веб сайтов, потому что мне хочется пойти именно по сфере интернет технологий.
> Спасибо.


 Последним не занимается...
Это так скажем филиал, а вся компания в целом работает в основном на очень крупных клиентов, поэтому и разрабатывать придется что-то очень массивное, где куча документации, где свой и полный процесс тестирования, где ты интегрирован в команду разработчиков от 5 человек и т.п.

Работалось там всегда и всем неплохо, за исключением моментов когда всех накрыл кризис.
Проходи собеседование, на мой взгляд не так много компаний в городе куда стоило бы идти, и Exigen одна из них

----------


## @[email protected]

Спасибо.

----------


## [email protected]}{

Если уж разговор так зашёл, то может вы знаете, что у них за проет связанный с insurance ? И насколько у них интересные вакансии software architect ? Можете написать мне в личку, если тут неудобно.

----------


## Andreas

> Если уж разговор так зашёл, то может вы знаете, что у них за проет связанный с insurance ? И насколько у них интересные вакансии software architect ? Можете написать мне в личку, если тут неудобно.


 Написал в личку, но подробнее вам сможет объяснить только HR Марта )

----------


## [email protected]}{

Спасибо за Ваш ответ. В том то и дело, что подробнее не может рассказать даже Марта ))).

----------


## @[email protected]

> Спасибо за Ваш ответ. В том то и дело, что подробнее не может рассказать даже Марта ))).


 Когда я у нее был она четко сказала что им нужен Java программист.

----------


## [email protected]}{

Я не на программиста шёл.

----------


## shum_s

Может кто-нибудь рассказать о компании wildix?
Знаю, что они занимаются PBX читал  отзывы http://orabote.net/feedback/list/company/13150 ,но может кто-то что-то добавит.
Думаю стоит слать им резюме или нет.

----------


## KolobocK

> Думаю стоит слать им резюме или нет.


 в любом случае, прислать и прособеседоваться можно: для себя опыт общения, узнать получше людей  :smileflag: 
(если конечно же время позволяет.)

----------


## wildix

> Может кто-нибудь рассказать о компании wildix?
> Знаю, что они занимаются PBX читал  отзывы http://orabote.net/feedback/list/company/13150 ,но может кто-то что-то добавит.
> Думаю стоит слать им резюме или нет.


 Приветсвую!
Конечно присылайте!  :smileflag:  Лучше познакомиться с нами лично, а не собирать слухи 
Пишите в личку, пообщаемся с Вами  :smileflag:

----------


## wildix

> в любом случае, прислать и прособеседоваться можно: для себя опыт общения, узнать получше людей


 +1!

----------


## a1ro

Смотря, что вы имеете в виду.
Деньги платят и платят вовремя.
Раз набирают людей, значит оно им надо.
Исходя из этого, ответ, скорее всего "да".

----------


## Allann

набор людей еще ни о чем не говорит
комодо тоже людей массово набирало пару лет назад, а потом что? разгоняло...

----------


## Andreas

> Интересует свежая информация.
> Скажите, как там, Эксиджен и Провектус на ногах уверенно стоят?


 Эксиджен всегда на ногах крепко стоял - проблемой была нехватка проектов, это за все время и было причиной ухода людей
по Провектусу говорить не буду, хотя есть свои источники инфы

----------


## Fallout

> Эксиджен* всегда на ногах крепко стоял - проблемой была нехватка проектов*, это за все время и было причиной ухода людей
> по Провектусу говорить не буду, хотя есть свои источники инфы


 взаимосиключающие параграфы или не?

----------


## Andreas

> взаимосиключающие параграфы или не?


 не забывай что Одесский офис всего-лишь филиал, и все зависит от людей и того как они работают, потому как головной офис никогда не отдаст проект на сторону, если есть незанятые программисты
и опять же, кроме Java и немного работы с БД Оракл, там не используются другие языки, поэтому сложно диверсифицировать риски
конкретно сейчас на мой взгляд там очень неплохие и сильные люди остались, они нашли "свою" компанию и их там ценят, поэтому конкретно из этих двух предпочтение отдал бы Эксиджен

----------


## Fallout

> не забывай что Одесский офис всего-лишь филиал, и все зависит от людей и того как они работают, потому как головной офис никогда не отдаст проект на сторону, если есть незанятые программисты
> и опять же, *кроме Java и немного работы с БД Оракл, там не используются другие языки, поэтому сложно диверсифицировать риски*
> конкретно сейчас на мой взгляд там очень неплохие и сильные люди остались, они нашли "свою" компанию и их там ценят, поэтому конкретно из этих двух предпочтение отдал бы Эксиджен


 так наоборот же - это мение рисковано, так как если несколько проектов и один из них закрывается то людей можно перебросить на другие в отличие от тех офисов где и проектов проде как много но все они на разных языках и т п.

----------


## Fallout

> не забывай что Одесский офис всего-лишь филиал, и все зависит от людей и того как они работают, потому как головной офис никогда не отдаст проект на сторону, если есть незанятые программисты
> и опять же, *кроме Java и немного работы с БД Оракл, там не используются другие языки, поэтому сложно диверсифицировать риски*
> конкретно сейчас на мой взгляд там очень неплохие и сильные люди остались, они нашли "свою" компанию и их там ценят, поэтому конкретно из этих двух предпочтение отдал бы Эксиджен


 так наоборот же - это мение рисковано, так как если несколько проектов и один из них закрывается то людей можно перебросить на другие в отличие от тех офисов где и проектов проде как много но все они на разных языках и т п.

а от людей, программистов, от их работы не так уж все абсолютно и зависит, действительно много завист от игр менеджмента на верхних уровнях

----------


## Andreas

> так наоборот же - это мение рисковано, так как если несколько проектов и один из них закрывается то людей можно перебросить на другие в отличие от тех офисов где и проектов проде как много но все они на разных языках и т п.
> 
> а от людей, программистов, от их работы не так уж все абсолютно и зависит, действительно много завист от игр менеджмента на верхних уровнях


 я это и имел ввиду, но добавил что конкретно по Java лучше идти в Эксиджен

----------


## Stef

> не забывай что Одесский офис всего-лишь филиал, и все зависит от людей и того как они работают, потому как головной офис никогда не отдаст проект на сторону, если есть незанятые программисты


 


> Эксиджен всегда на ногах крепко стоял - проблемой была нехватка проектов,


 насколько слышал, несколько лет назад в прибалтийских офисах (Рига, Вильнюс) тоже были значительные проблемы, включая потерю проектов и даже(!!)задержку в выплате зп. и люди уходили. нельзя сказать что это уж только Одессы коснулось. 
Не знаю, как сейчас в Эксиджене, возможно и хорошо - просто странно говорить что он всегда на ногах стоял крепко, если известно что как минимум в 2009 проблемы были.

----------


## Erzulie

Все в Эксиджене нормально, а в последнее время одесский офис активно (и, главное, успешно) расширяется. Хорошая стабильная компания, интересные проекты. Кстати, одна из редких компаний, где 100% белая зп и официальное трудоустройство в штат, без СПД и всяких других форм.

----------


## Fallout

> Все в Эксиджене нормально, а в последнее время одесский офис активно (и, главное, успешно) расширяется. Хорошая стабильная компания, *интересные проекты*. Кстати, одна из редких компаний, где 100% белая зп и официальное трудоустройство в штат, без СПД и всяких других форм.


 Ты что туда рекрутером устроилась?  :smileflag:

----------


## Erzulie

Ну, ты же знаешь, что у меня обостренное чувство справедливости  :smileflag: ) и я хорошо отношусь к парочке компаний одесских  :smileflag:  Я про них уже говорила  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> насколько слышал, несколько лет назад в прибалтийских офисах (Рига, Вильнюс) тоже были значительные проблемы, включая потерю проектов и даже(!!)задержку в выплате зп. и люди уходили. нельзя сказать что это уж только Одессы коснулось. 
> Не знаю, как сейчас в Эксиджене, возможно и хорошо - просто странно говорить что он всегда на ногах стоял крепко, если известно что как минимум в 2009 проблемы были.


 Стеф, это тут уже обсуждалось несколько раз, да - 2009 год, были проблемы, связанные с задолженностью после кризиса таких компаний как T-Mobile и DeutcheBank, а также правлением одного человека в компании, который "мягко говоря" сделал нехорошие вещи, приведшие к такому результату
и да - люди уходили, но в прибалтийских офисах не уходили люди, там просто шли разговоры о продаже части компании, дабы снизить нагрузку на ЗП фонд и чуть улучшить финансоввую стабильность
заметь - тебе никто не скажет что люди уходили потому, что было плохое отношение руководства, плохие тим-лиды, ужасные проекты и т.д. (в отличии от ситуации во многих текущих наших конторах в городе), очень многие проработали по 3-5 лет и просто хотели сменить обстановку или обновить свои знания в других областях, потому как крупные проекты к сожалению не дают большого разнообразия по знаниям
и еще один фактор который я неоднократно упоминал - официальная 100% белая ЗП, и как у международной компании с международным финансовым мониторингом, иначе быть не может, что делает ее чуть слабее на нашем рынке оформления через СПД или зарплат в конвертах (что до сих пор практикуется у многих), когда Эксиджену чтобы платить программеру к примеру 2000 - нужно иметь фонд ЗП для этого работника в 3100 или даже более, и любой другой конторе в 2100!

----------


## Allann

> и еще один фактор который я неоднократно упоминал - официальная 100% белая ЗП, и как у международной компании с международным финансовым мониторингом, иначе быть не может, что делает ее чуть слабее на нашем рынке оформления через СПД или зарплат в конвертах (что до сих пор практикуется у многих), когда Эксиджену чтобы платить программеру к примеру 2000 - нужно иметь фонд ЗП для этого работника в 3100 или даже более, и любой другой конторе в 2100!


 а можно в конверте но 3100?

----------


## Stef

> Стеф, это тут уже обсуждалось несколько раз, да - 2009 год, были проблемы, связанные с задолженностью после кризиса таких компаний как T-Mobile и DeutcheBank, а также правлением одного человека в компании, который "мягко говоря" сделал нехорошие вещи, приведшие к такому результату
> и да - люди уходили, но в прибалтийских офисах не уходили люди, там просто шли разговоры о продаже части компании, дабы снизить нагрузку на ЗП фонд и чуть улучшить финансоввую стабильность
> заметь - тебе никто не скажет что люди уходили потому, что было плохое отношение руководства, плохие тим-лиды, ужасные проекты и т.д. (в отличии от ситуации во многих текущих наших конторах в городе), очень многие проработали по 3-5 лет и просто хотели сменить обстановку или обновить свои знания в других областях, потому как крупные проекты к сожалению не дают большого разнообразия по знаниям
> и еще один фактор который я неоднократно упоминал - *официальная 100% белая ЗП, и как у международной компании с международным финансовым мониторингом, иначе быть не может*, что делает ее чуть слабее на нашем рынке оформления через СПД или зарплат в конвертах (что до сих пор практикуется у многих), когда Эксиджену чтобы платить программеру к примеру 2000 - нужно иметь фонд ЗП для этого работника в 3100 или даже более, и любой другой конторе в 2100!


 - По Эксиджену: ок, сейчас проблем нет, тогда были - на этом и порешили.
- По поводу выделенного - можно спорить, у нас каждый третий аутсорсер - крупная международная компания с международным финансовым мониторингом. И СПД некоторым абсолютно не мешает. _Некоторым_ даже IPO проводить не мешает

----------


## Fallout

> когда Эксиджену чтобы платить программеру к примеру 2000 - нужно иметь фонд ЗП для этого работника в 3100 или даже более


 Может не факт, украинское законодательство очень сложное вплане белых налогов и при высоких ЗП там начинаются иные коэффициенты и прочие льготы

----------


## Andreas

> а можно в конверте но 3100?


 ну вот так многие и думают, поэтому и уходят в другие фирмы, в которых в любой момент могут начаться серьезные проблемы, я наслышан о налоговых проверках даже когда все официально и все по-белому, нервы трепят отлично, что творится у начальства компаний, в которых платят не совсем чисто даже не берусь судить




> - По Эксиджену: ок, сейчас проблем нет, тогда были - на этом и порешили.
> - По поводу выделенного - можно спорить, у нас каждый третий аутсорсер - крупная международная компания с международным финансовым мониторингом. И СПД некоторым абсолютно не мешает. _Некоторым_ даже IPO проводить не мешает


 например? кто у нас из компаний, прошедших IPO и платящий большую часть ЗП по СПД? EPAM? чуть ли не единственный, кто выходил на IPO и я очень сомневаюсь что зарплаты там платят не по-белому




> Может не факт, украинское законодательство очень сложное вплане белых налогов и при высоких ЗП там начинаются иные коэффициенты и прочие льготы


 могу тебе даже точнее сказать, начиная приблизительно от 2000 с кусочком, идет уже меньшая налоговая нагрузка на работодателя, не буду врать сколько, но точно есть такое
но белая ЗП от этого не становится белее, сколько таких людей даже в IT отрасли, у которых ЗП гораздо выше 2000? все равно основную часть до 2000 они платят как и все

----------


## Stef

насколько я знаю, у ЕПАМа - СПД. У Люксофта разве нет? они хоть и не проводили еще IPO - но тоже крупная и международная.

----------


## Andreas

> насколько я знаю, у ЕПАМа - СПД. У Люксофта разве нет? они хоть и не проводили еще IPO - но тоже крупная и международная.


 я не знаком с ситуацией, но насколько я знаю все должно быть максимально открыто для возможности выхода компании на IPO, тем более когда есть филиалы вроде EPAM & Luxoft, в которые ежемесячно вбухивается миллион баксов только на ЗП фонд,
а СПД, нам говорил иностранный инвестор, абсолютно непрозрачная система для иностранцев и они ее не понимают
поэтому сомневаюсь, разве что некоторая часть сотрудников, не занятых на важных проектах

----------


## Ich

Товарищи форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста есть ли в Одессе спрос на C# программистов?
(просил узнать знакомые).

----------


## Andreas

> Товарищи форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста есть ли в Одессе спрос на C# программистов?
> (просил узнать знакомые).


 вопрос интересный, например я отвечу "есть" и что дальше? 
и если твой друг программист, то должен был бы знать хоть пару сайтов на которых это можно узнать, к примеру
http://it.rabota.ua/
если не будет искать сам - ничего путного не найдет

----------


## Ich

+1
Сколько не искала, такого сайта не видела.
Спасибо за http://it.rabota.ua/ !!!

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> вопрос интересный, например я отвечу "есть" и что дальше? ...


  не нету...
намедни по рынку ходил... спрашивал - говорят нету... не завозят, бо спросу нема...

----------


## Ich

может кто-то действительно сталкивался с поиском работы девелопера C#? 
в чем такая тайна?

----------


## Fallout

> может кто-то действительно сталкивался с поиском работы девелопера C#? 
> в чем такая тайна?


 та вроде поиск работы девелопера С# достаточно похож на все остальные, не экзотика же какая

----------


## Ich

Я смотрела в Киеве очень много вакансий, а в Одессе - прямо затишье.

----------


## Hose

> Я смотрела в Киеве очень много вакансий, а в Одессе - прямо затишье.


 В Одессе так, по-моему всегда было. Исторически, в Одессе, больше Java и С++. 
Полагаю из-за того что крупные компании,формирующие рынок, сюда зашли довольно давно, когда C# был 
еще совсем юным дохлым и кривым.

----------


## Fallout

> В Одессе так, по-моему всегда было. Исторически, в Одессе, больше Java и С++. 
> Полагаю из-за того что крупные компании,формирующие рынок, сюда зашли довольно давно, когда C# был 
> еще совсем юным дохлым и кривым.


 
да вроде и новые компании создавались и филиалы старых. но что есть то есть - С# менее востребован в Одессе

----------


## Allann

> ну вот так многие и думают, поэтому и уходят в другие фирмы, в которых в любой момент могут начаться серьезные проблемы, я наслышан о налоговых проверках даже когда все официально и все по-белому, нервы трепят отлично, что творится у начальства компаний, в которых платят не совсем чисто даже не берусь судить


 а чем вам не нравится зп через спд? абсолютно все законно, налоги платятся, в чем проблема то?
в том что если по белому оформлен уволить не могут? да легко!
в том что пенсия маленькая будет? хорошо если она вообще будет исходя из того как часто меняется законодательство у нас
в том что за границу легче визу получить? ерунда, берешь выписку по счету из банка и нет проблем
в том что кредит в банке не дадут? а кому он нужен под нынешние зверские проценты?
и т.д. и т.п.
потому все и сидят на спд пока это законно, а потом в тень уйдут, третьего не дано

----------


## Andreas

> а чем вам не нравится зп через спд? абсолютно все законно, налоги платятся, в чем проблема то?
> в том что если по белому оформлен уволить не могут? да легко!
> в том что пенсия маленькая будет? хорошо если она вообще будет исходя из того как часто меняется законодательство у нас
> в том что за границу легче визу получить? ерунда, берешь выписку по счету из банка и нет проблем
> в том что кредит в банке не дадут? а кому он нужен под нынешние зверские проценты?
> и т.д. и т.п.
> потому все и сидят на спд пока это законно, а потом в тень уйдут, третьего не дано


 я не спорю что все законно, но никто не будет спорить, что на самом деле это просто хитрожопая уловка ухода от уплаты нормальных налогов
и для любого нормального инвестора абсолютно непрозрачная!

----------


## Fallout

> я не спорю что все законно, но никто не будет спорить, что на самом деле это просто хитрожопая уловка ухода от уплаты нормальных налогов
> и для любого нормального инвестора абсолютно непрозрачная!


 Инвестора ? И почему не прозрачная?

----------


## Stef

> я не спорю что все законно, но никто не будет спорить, что на самом деле это просто хитрожопая уловка ухода от уплаты нормальных налогов
> и для любого нормального инвестора абсолютно непрозрачная!


 работает же это для всех кроме Эксиджена

----------


## Allann

> я не спорю что все законно, но никто не будет спорить, что на самом деле это просто хитрожопая уловка ухода от уплаты нормальных налогов
> и для любого нормального инвестора абсолютно непрозрачная!


 а переводить разработку в страны 3 мира, экономить на разработке порой до абсурда и лишать работы своих девелоперов в стране это не хитрожопство?
а что касается прозрачности так схема абсолютно прозрачна, есть законодательство где все описано
другое дело что им это чуждо и непонятно, но это ведь не наши проблемы и кстати с т.з. экономии средств им эта схема на руку

----------


## Fallout

> а переводить разработку в страны 3 мира, экономить на разработке порой до абсурда и лишать работы своих девелоперов в стране это не хитрожопство?
> а что касается прозрачности так схема абсолютно прозрачна, есть законодательство где все описано
> другое дело что им это чуждо и непонятно, но это ведь не наши проблемы и кстати с т.з. экономии средств им эта схема на руку


 Не всегда(я бы даже сказал что редко) лишают работы своих девелоперов. Чаще сталкивался с тем что если есть возможность то нанимают местных программистов, а за бугор лезут когда уже у себя нанять не могут.

----------


## phoenix78

> я не спорю что все законно, но никто не будет спорить, что на самом деле *это просто хитрожопая уловка ухода от уплаты нормальных налогов*
> и для любого нормального инвестора абсолютно непрозрачная!


 как все запущено... экономить в рамках закона - это нормально в любой стране. Другое дело, что мы экономим деньги работодателя, но причины всем понятны...

по теме



> Право налогоплательщика избегать налогов с использованием всех разрешенных законом средств никем не может быть оспорено

----------


## Andreas

> работает же это для всех кроме Эксиджена


 ты видимо не в тех компаниях работаешь...
за уже почти 11 лет работы, сменил конечно не так много - 4 конторы, и во всех всегда была полностью официальная ЗП
причем не могу сказать что для меня это являлось каким-то очень важным фактором при переходе

Эксиджен международная компания, с офисами минимум в 6 странах мира и везде работает согласно налоговому законодательству страны таким образом, чтобы контролирующие органы, проводящие финансовый мониторинг безо всяких ухищрений могли спокойно проверить все финансовые дела
я слышал непосредственно от CEO двух компаний, что для иностранных держателей акций, СПД - это нечто жутко странное, не поддающееся нормальному объяснению, т.к. ни компания ни наемный работник мало того что не платят налоги как это должно быть, так еще и есть составляющая со странными договорами между каждым работником и конторой

короче, я не собираюсь никому и ничего объяснять, если кто-то считает маразмом работать по основным правилам законодательства страны, а не по придуманным в свое время только для того чтобы убрать "черный нал", то это их проблемы




> Не всегда(я бы даже сказал что редко) лишают работы своих девелоперов. Чаще сталкивался с тем что если есть возможность то нанимают местных программистов, а за бугор лезут когда уже у себя нанять не могут.


 тут соглашусь на 100%

----------


## Allann

> Не всегда(я бы даже сказал что редко) лишают работы своих девелоперов. Чаще сталкивался с тем что если есть возможность то нанимают местных программистов, а за бугор лезут когда уже у себя нанять не могут.


 сложно мне представить ситуацию когда они у себя нанять не могут
основная то причина в том чтобы сэкономить! поэтому компания оставляет у себя только ключевую часть разработки и маркетинг, а все остальное сливает в оффшор, причем как правило это не самые интересные части программы

----------


## Fallout

> сложно мне представить ситуацию когда они у себя нанять не могут
> основная то причина в том чтобы сэкономить! поэтому компания оставляет у себя только ключевую часть разработки и маркетинг, а все остальное сливает в оффшор, причем как правило это не самые интересные части программы


 Мелочь всякая может и сэкономить больше, а вот игроки по крупнее просто у себя нанять не могут. В тех же штатах сидит куча народу по визам Е1 и H1B. Чего они там делают если же можно было бы слить все в офшор и экономить?

----------


## ї̢̲̤̲̬̪̤̎ͥ͊͐

раз зашел разговор за белые зарплаты, и я так понял из разговора, в Эксиджен и Комодо именно они, то как работники при такой белой гривневой зарплате защищены от девальвации "самой-крепкой-в-мире-валюты"?
В остальных компаниях конверты, но конверты-то с вражескими денежными знаками...

----------


## cONST

> раз зашел разговор за белые зарплаты, и я так понял из разговора, в Эксиджен и Комодо именно они, то как работники при такой белой гривневой зарплате защищены от девальвации "самой-крепкой-в-мире-валюты"?
> В остальных компаниях конверты, но конверты-то с вражескими денежными знаками...


 Ещё в Неткрекере белая. В других (большинстве) - СПД.
Защищены? - никак  :smileflag:  При полностью белой ЗП самой компании сложно что-либо сделать, потому что "законы".
При СПД - каждый месяц обычно по курсу на день выплаты ЗП переводят.

----------


## *elektra*

Кто вам сказал, что в Комодо белая ЗП?  :smileflag:

----------


## KolobocK

> Кто вам сказал, что в Комодо белая ЗП?


 дык, работал я там: всё по-честному, никаких конвертов.
2*elektra*: поговорить неочем или лишь бы поднять счётчик?

----------


## Zoreg

> дык, работал я там: всё по-честному, никаких конвертов.
> 2*elektra*: поговорить неочем или лишь бы поднять счётчик?


 "Не конверт" и "белая" это немного разные вещи  :smileflag:

----------


## Tigra

"белая", "конверты".. По-моему тут присутствует путаница в терминах))
1) Официальное оформление в штат по трудовой + полностью "белая" ЗП (со всей реальной суммы ЗП платятся налоги со всеми вытекающими последствиями))
2) Оф. оформление в штат, трудовая + "серая" ЗП - вот это как раз "конверты". Когда официально сотрудник получает некую небольшую сумму, с которой платятся налоги, остальные деньги выдаются "в конверте", т.е. для кредитов/пенсионного и пр. сумма видна совсем не такая приятная как в реальности..
3) Оформление через СПД - это не "конверты", доход как раз полностью официальный, проходящий через налоговую, ну только вот стажа по трудовой и следующих из этого бенефитов)) - нема.

Это я все к чему.. к вопросу, о, например, Комодо, где не "конверты", но и не "белая ЗП", а СПД) так что не спорьте)

----------


## KolobocK

> 3) Оформление через СПД - это не "конверты", доход как раз полностью официальный, проходящий через налоговую, *ну только вот стажа по трудовой и следующих из этого бенефитов)) - нема.*


 спасибо за объяснения.
но вот стаж: стаж то есть, почему нет? тем более зачем-то же доплата выплачивается в ПФ -- это и есть для стажа.

----------


## Tigra

> спасибо за объяснения.
> но вот стаж: стаж то есть, почему нет? тем более зачем-то же доплата выплачивается в ПФ -- это и есть для стажа.


 Честно - может и, совру)) потому как при чтении законов у меня потихоньку начинает отключаться моск))
ЕСЛИ я правильно понимаю - да, пенсия будет, и при правильной уплате отчислений в ПФ - соотвестствующая доходам, так что (по существующему законодательству, которое может стопицот раз измениться еще))) пенсия должна быть норм.
так что да, про стаж это я так)) Хотя - в теории никто не исключает того, что понятие "страховой стаж" вдруг отменят, и будут считать "трудовой", которого кагбэ нет. Но у нас может быть все))

Отношения с работодателем будут регламентироваться не ТК, а договором, это да. Т.е. - какой отпуск и больничные, например, компания придумает - такой и будет, и неважно что у нас по ТК. Но IT-компании у нас, по-моему, рабскими договорами не грешат, тем более - выбор есть, если в компании не дают отпуск, туда идти необязательно))
Так что - СПД вполне пристойный вариант.. НО - я не специалист)) такой же работник как и все (большинство) тут, так что...

----------


## Fallout

> Отношения с работодателем будут регламентироваться не ТК, а договором, это да. Т.е. - какой отпуск и больничные, например, компания придумает - такой и будет, и неважно что у нас по ТК. Но IT-компании у нас, по-моему, рабскими договорами не грешат, тем более - выбор есть, если в компании не дают отпуск, туда идти необязательно))
> Так что - СПД вполне пристойный вариант.. НО - я не специалист)) такой же работник как и все (большинство) тут, так что...


 стоит еще добавить что СПД сейчас находится под пристальным вниманием власти и налоги на него и прочее может менятся, а компания может как бы сказать что СПД это все ваше и мы особо не причем

----------


## *elektra*

> дык, работал я там: всё по-честному, никаких конвертов.
> 2*elektra*: поговорить неочем или лишь бы поднять счётчик?


 дык, мой парень там и сейчас работает, по СПД. Как тут уже объяснили - СПД и белая ЗП - 2 большие разницы.

Про счетчик - посмотри сколько лет моему профилю и как часто я пишу, количество постов и плюсов меня волнует мало. я чаще читатель, чем писатель. Лишь бы ото девушке неприятное ляпнуть.  :smileflag:

----------


## KolobocK

> дык, мой парень там и сейчас работает, по СПД. Как тут уже объяснили - СПД и белая ЗП - 2 большие разницы.
> 
> Про счетчик - посмотри сколько лет моему профилю и как часто я пишу, количество постов и плюсов меня волнует мало. я чаще читатель, чем писатель. Лишь бы ото девушке неприятное ляпнуть.


 прости, погорячился.
разница большая, уже объяснили, но ответ был именно потому, что сообщение было как отрицание белой ЗП.

----------


## Allann

> Мелочь всякая может и сэкономить больше, а вот игроки по крупнее просто у себя нанять не могут. В тех же штатах сидит куча народу по визам Е1 и H1B. Чего они там делают если же можно было бы слить все в офшор и экономить?


 а почему нанять то не могут? местные не могут, не хотят работать или их просто по количеству не хватает, чтобы закрыть вакансии?
я всегда в общем то считал, что первая причина переводить разработку в оффшор э то экономия ресурсов, т.к. у нас они на порядок дешевле

----------


## Fallout

> а почему нанять то не могут? местные не могут, не хотят работать или их просто по количеству не хватает, чтобы закрыть вакансии?
> я всегда в общем то считал, что первая причина переводить разработку в оффшор э то экономия ресурсов, т.к. у нас они на порядок дешевле


 По количеству. Сколько там в тех же вышеупомянутых штатах населения, раз в 8 больше чем в Украине. А потребности то в программистах больше чем всех компаний нашей страны не в 8 раз , а куда больше. Должен же кто то код писать с нуля, который потом отдают украинцам на поддержку. ) Между тем и у нас уже сложно нанять. 
И при том что там программист не так выделяется по доходам по сравнению с остальными как у нас.

На примере нескольких последних контор на которые довелось работать, там всегда держали открытые вакансии у себя на родине, и во времена кризиса

Это конечно не отменяет того факта что есть часть и тех кто таки больше ради экономии.

----------


## Allann

> Между тем и у нас уже сложно нанять. 
> ...
> И при том что там программист не так выделяется по доходам по сравнению с остальными как у нас.


 Да, у нас походу кадровый голод уже начался среди программистов, нет столько исполнителей сколько приходит проектов на разработку.

У меня представление о текущих одесских зп для java такое:
junior (0-1 year): $800 - 1500 
middle (1-3 year): $1500 - 2500
senior (3+ years): $2500+
а сколько аналогичные категории получают в штатах?

----------


## Fallout

> Да, у нас походу кадровый голод уже начался среди программистов, нет столько исполнителей сколько приходит проектов на разработку.
> 
> У меня представление о текущих одесских зп для java такое:
> junior (0-1 year): $800 - 1500 
> middle (1-3 year): $1500 - 2500
> senior (3+ years): $2500+
> а сколько аналогичные категории получают в штатах?


 Сразу замечу  что наши градации резко отличаются от их, senior там вполне может начинаться с 6 если не более лет.
Так же надо помнить что там говорится о "грязной" ЗП а налоги платит сам человек, налоги неодинаковы да и ще зависят от семьи и куда тратишь и т п. Еще и от местоположения зависит. ЗП еще зависит от того на каком ты положении в самих штатах и что за птица. Если по рабочей визе то понятно не тоже самое если ты гражданин.

Пусть меня поправят если че. Но грубо 80к-160к в год и налоги где то треть.

Если же о сравнении с украинцами, то следует учитывать что там также тратят на аренду офисов, оборудование там как правило получше. Софт покупают и т п. Так что само рабочее место там тоже стоит, и если считать сколько обходится человек и экономию, то разница не только в ЗП.

----------


## Оsanna

> 3) Оформление через СПД - это не "конверты", доход как раз полностью официальный, проходящий через налоговую, ну только вот стажа по трудовой и следующих из этого бенефитов)) - нема.
> 
> Это я все к чему.. к вопросу, о, например, Комодо, где не "конверты", но и не "белая ЗП", а СПД) так что не спорьте)


 Вроде бы как надо доплачивать до минимального пенсионного взноса и тогда будет минимальная пенсия. Стаж пропорционален взносам.

----------


## Andreas

> Сразу замечу  что наши градации резко отличаются от их, senior там вполне может начинаться с 6 если не более лет.
> Так же надо помнить что там говорится о "грязной" ЗП а налоги платит сам человек, налоги неодинаковы да и ще зависят от семьи и куда тратишь и т п. Еще и от местоположения зависит. ЗП еще зависит от того на каком ты положении в самих штатах и что за птица. Если по рабочей визе то понятно не тоже самое если ты гражданин.
> 
> Пусть меня поправят если че. Но грубо 80к-160к в год и налоги где то треть.
> 
> Если же о сравнении с украинцами, то следует учитывать что там также тратят на аренду офисов, оборудование там как правило получше. Софт покупают и т п. Так что само рабочее место там тоже стоит, и если считать сколько обходится человек и экономию, то разница не только в ЗП.


 Абсолютно верно по части затрат на человеко-место, с учетом официального программного обеспечения, просто дорогущей аренды и прочих расходов, даже при одинаковой ЗП, у нас нанять программиста все равно будет куда выгоднее.

По поводу зарплат ты немного преувеличил, 160к если и получают, то наверное избранные, это очень высокая зарплата для США, вне зависимости от штата.
Скорее 80-120 в среднем, все остальное уже индивидуально.

----------


## Fallout

> По поводу зарплат ты немного преувеличил, 160к если и получают, то наверное избранные, это очень высокая зарплата для США, вне зависимости от штата.
> Скорее 80-120 в среднем, все остальное уже индивидуально.


 160к это думаю для матерого реального senior, но таких конечно немного, то я так сказать границы устанавливал, а если брать в среднем то соглашусь с цифрой 80-120 ведь junior-middle подавляющее большинство

----------


## Fallout

На заметку: в соседней ветке "Дополнительный набор в BVG Software Group Одесса. " оперативно трут коментарии, жаль там были такие великолепные ответы от ТС, отлично характеризующие конторку

----------


## Ich

> На заметку: в соседней ветке "Дополнительный набор в BVG Software Group Одесса. " оперативно трут коментарии, жаль там были такие великолепные ответы от ТС, отлично характеризующие конторку


 Да и там показали рабочий процесс в компании!!! За что им +1.
Может кто-то еще рискнет?

----------


## Stef

а что удаляли-то? :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Да и там показали рабочий процесс в компании!!! За что им +1.
> Может кто-то еще рискнет?


 если под рабочим процессом подразумеватся одно фото(возможно с какойто степенью постановочного), тогда да показали :smileflag:  

фоток контор хватает, можно поковырять соседние темы, да и некоторые конторы небоятся и приглашать на осмотры всего офиса

----------


## Fallout

> а что удаляли-то?


 в кратце: один участник форума выложил карту как к ним добраться и заметил что офис находится в труднодоступном далеком месте среди складов, в ответ ТС была выложена фотка помещения где лицом к друг другу в два ряда, десяток-другой столов, как аргумент что типа новое офисное здание зато. Последовали посты что опенспейс тоже не в плюс офису. На которые ТС в непередаваемом стиле отвечал, что типа зачем ему кто нужен, если этому кому то такое не подходит, что мнение озвучиваемое участниками форума никого не интересует и т.п. Оно и понятно - уплачено за рекламную ветку, а тут опаньки - кто то еще и обсуждать может и не всегда в хвалебном ключе, ну и истерика охватила  :smileflag:  На замечания что это ну никак не красит компанию, все было выпилено. Посты с упоминанием о том куда же подевалось все это, тоже выпиливаются. Может и еще что было, но удалено.

Одна есть надежда - что это лицо, не играет значительную роль в той компании и там есть куда более вменяемые которые адекватно могут воспринять критику, ну или просто день у человека не задался очень.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ....ну или просто день у человека не задался очень.


  если уж представился лицом компании - то будь любезен... веди себя прилично... или промолчи...

----------


## Allann

> если уж представился лицом компании - то будь любезен... веди себя прилично... или промолчи...


 а может кто то из недовольных сотрудников решил подмочить репутацию

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> а может кто то из недовольных сотрудников решил подмочить репутацию


  ну да...
еще и деньги заплатил за рекламный топик... а потом все осознал и тему почистил...

----------


## Allann

> 160к это думаю для матерого реального senior, но таких конечно немного, то я так сказать границы устанавливал, а если брать в среднем то соглашусь с цифрой 80-120 ведь junior-middle подавляющее большинство


 уточнил у знакомых программистов в штатах
сейчас реалии таковы: 50-110к

----------


## Jonni555

кто что знает про такую компанию как 84it?
как у них сейчас? что из себя представляют?

----------


## LeRa

Народ, подскажите пожалуйста адрес офиса WebAMG(в 2гисе не нашла).

----------


## KernelPanic

*Allann* , такая з/п с точки зрения здравого смысла более здрава =)

А платят заказчики примерно раза в полтора-два больше, чем получает зарплату программист (естественно все очень индивидуально, цифры приблизительны). Поэтому уход от честной уплаты налогов на данный момент едва ли не единственный способ быть счастливым и работодателю, и работнику.

----------


## Allann

> *Allann* , такая з/п с точки зрения здравого смысла более здрава =)
> 
> А платят заказчики примерно раза в полтора-два больше, чем получает зарплату программист (естественно все очень индивидуально, цифры приблизительны). Поэтому уход от честной уплаты налогов на данный момент едва ли не единственный способ быть счастливым и работодателю, и работнику.


 полностью согласен с вами

кстати, пообщался со своими штатовскими коллегами-программистами, они утверждают что в штатах много безработных программистов сейчас (разумеется я не претендую на объективность поскольку это информация всего от нескольких человек из разных точек штатов)
из этого можно сделать вывод что все таки компании переводят разработку ПО в оффшор в первую очередь все-таки из-за экономии, а не из-за нехватки специалистов на месте
и оно логично в принципе, зачем платить налоги у себя в стране если можно их положить себе в карман, переведя бизнес в оффшор

----------


## v_i_c

> кто что знает про такую компанию как 84it?
> как у них сейчас? что из себя представляют?


 а что? вам тоже Демьян названивает?

----------


## v_i_c

> Народ, подскажите пожалуйста адрес офиса WebAMG(в 2гисе не нашла).


 на таирова

----------


## Jonni555

> а что? вам тоже Демьян названивает?


  ага....
вот и хочется узнать что из себя они сейчас представляют...

----------


## v_i_c

> ага....
> вот и хочется узнать что из себя они сейчас представляют...


 я думаю, что ничего интересного, иначае бы за пол года закрыли позицию.

----------


## QA Engineer

> полностью согласен с вами
> 
> кстати, пообщался со своими штатовскими коллегами-программистами, они утверждают что в штатах много безработных программистов сейчас (разумеется я не претендую на объективность поскольку это информация всего от нескольких человек из разных точек штатов)
> из этого можно сделать вывод что все таки компании переводят разработку ПО в оффшор в первую очередь все-таки из-за экономии, а не из-за нехватки специалистов на месте
> и оно логично в принципе, зачем платить налоги у себя в стране если можно их положить себе в карман, переведя бизнес в оффшор


 Многие компании перебирались и продолжают перебираться в Азию, но налоги не единственная статья экономии (если она вообще имеет место, т.к. с налогововыми обязательсвтами компаний не знаком). По крайней мере, в отличае от Украины, в частности в Китае, все строго с налогами, просто тут раб сила дешевле чем в штатах. Правда она при этом дороже чем в Украине, но это уже другая история.

А вот уклонение от уплаты налогов и махинации с зарплатой это уже чисто постсоветский метод ведения бизнеса и актуален он в Украине, России и тд.

Например в Китае я плачу примерно 22% налога с ЗП, причем есть сумма необлагаемая налогом( примерно 750$) Т.е. я плачу налог только с суммы за вычитом этих 750 бакосв. Как мне объяснили китайцы, у них налог больше, и для инстранцев работают какие-то льготы. Но я в это не вникал, мне это особо то и не интересно.

----------


## Alex_M

> причем есть сумма необлагаемая налогом( примерно 750$) Т.е. я плачу налог только с суммы за вычитом этих 750 бакосв.


  В Украине тоже есть необлагаемая налогом сумма! это 17 гривень

----------


## QA Engineer

> В Украине тоже есть необлагаемая налогом сумма! это 17 гривень


  По моему необлагаемый налогом минимум уже подняли давно, 17 грн было лет 8 назад на сколько я помню.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Я смотрела в Киеве очень много вакансий, а в Одессе - прямо затишье.


  Ну кто же Киев с Одессой сравнивает. Там количество ИТ контор другое, как и количество вакансий\ИТ шников. 
Сравните количество контор в соотношении к количеству ИТ специалистов и общему количеству населения, можете только по С#. 
Может какая - то статистика и получится.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> "белая", "конверты".. По-моему тут присутствует путаница в терминах))
> 1) Официальное оформление в штат по трудовой + полностью "белая" ЗП (со всей реальной суммы ЗП платятся налоги со всеми вытекающими последствиями))
> 2) Оф. оформление в штат, трудовая + "серая" ЗП - вот это как раз "конверты". Когда официально сотрудник получает некую небольшую сумму, с которой платятся налоги, остальные деньги выдаются "в конверте", т.е. для кредитов/пенсионного и пр. сумма видна совсем не такая приятная как в реальности..
> 3) Оформление через СПД - это не "конверты", доход как раз полностью официальный, проходящий через налоговую, ну только вот стажа по трудовой и следующих из этого бенефитов)) - нема.
> 
> Это я все к чему.. к вопросу, о, например, Комодо, где не "конверты", но и не "белая ЗП", а СПД) так что не спорьте)


 Как это стажа нет? вы что? Если взносы идут в ПФ, то стаж идет http://www.urist.in.ua/showthread.php?t=10344  или http://www.chp.com.ua/forums/index.php?showtopic=3874&hl= (коротко - если выплаты меньше, то и стаж меньше, например при отчислении 84 грн. за год СПД шник зарабатывает 5 мес. стажа, где-то так)
Кстати, некоторые компании в своих бенефитах любят писать "оформление по трудовой", при этом умалчивают, что официально проходить будет только примерно 1000 грн. по этой самой трудовой, а остальное в конверте. Стаж будет идти полный , а вот размер пенсии - малюсенький.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

BTW: Может, проводить такой опрос ежегодно? "Компания, в которой вы работаете"

----------


## Оsanna

> BTW: Может, проводить такой опрос ежегодно? "Компания, в которой вы работаете"


 Результаты уже давно не актуальны, ага ))

----------


## Allann

+1

----------


## QA Engineer

Кидайте в личку названия контор, если их нет в данном опросе. Я сделаю новый.

----------


## e.efford

Привет, 
а кто знает что там с Эксиджен, ? просто висят полгода вакансии без движения (как у web amg тоже) что им мешает закрыть их? 
Хотят гуру за скромные деньги и ждут, или требования намного выше чем опубликовано, или еще что?

----------


## _solo_

> Привет, 
> а кто знает что там с Эксиджен, ? просто висят полгода вакансии без движения , что им мешает закрыть их? 
> Хотят гуру за скромные деньги и ждут, или требования намного выше чем опубликовано, или еще что?


   А как определить что вакансии без движения? В вакансии обычно не пишут сколько человек готовы набрать под вывешенную вакансию. Так что вакансия висит , но люди набираются, просто требования те же остаются, вот и вакансия остается.

----------


## Allann

> А как определить что вакансии без движения? В вакансии обычно не пишут сколько человек готовы набрать под вывешенную вакансию. Так что вакансия висит , но люди набираются, просто требования те же остаются, вот и вакансия остается.


 все верно, хочу еще добавить, что самые ходовые вакансии аля джава разработчики и т.п. во многих компаниях висят постоянно и независимо от того, нужны такие люди в данный момент или нет 
с другой стороны сейчас на рынке заказов больше чем исполнителей, что тоже вносит свою лепту
так что ситуация вполне нормальная )

----------


## Andreas

> Привет, 
> а кто знает что там с Эксиджен, ? просто висят полгода вакансии без движения (как у web amg тоже) что им мешает закрыть их? 
> Хотят гуру за скромные деньги и ждут, или требования намного выше чем опубликовано, или еще что?


 Ответ на этот вопрос на последних страницах можно прочесть сколько раз.
А по поводу вакансий - Java-вакансии почти нигде не снимаются, т.к. Нужны везде и постоянно.

----------


## Ich

> А как определить что вакансии без движения? В вакансии обычно не пишут сколько человек готовы набрать под вывешенную вакансию. Так что вакансия висит , но люди набираются, просто требования те же остаются, вот и вакансия остается.


 Как вариант - постоянная текучка кадров в компании.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Кидайте в личку названия контор, если их нет в данном опросе. Я сделаю новый.


 Да, можно и с этими же названиями, просто люди мигрировали и у некоторых компаний отмечается рост, а у других - наоборот. 
У кого-то проектов добавилось, у кого-то условия изменились, соответственно, будет динамику видно, например, в какие компании люди перетекают, это же самое  интересное.  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

да да, интересно даже не то сколько и где сейчас людей работает, сколько тенденция миграции сотрудников между компаниями

----------


## v_i_c

84it добавьте. интересно кто там работает  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

да, хорошо бы добавить:
km-ware (квазар-микро)
InfaNed  (84it)
ShapeServices
Zoral Labs
NXC group
а EclipseSP пора бы уже переименовать в Sigma

и отсортировать бы их как то удобно, хотя бы по алфавиту

----------


## DMovchan

> и отсортировать бы их как то удобно, хотя бы по алфавиту


  + 1 по алфавиту,  или по размеру,  или по "дедовщине" можно, кто раньше был на рынке -вверх.

----------


## QA Engineer

Переехали сюда

----------

